# Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Aktualisierte Forenregeln vom 16.10.2013)



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Dezember 2007)

Meinungen und Feedback hier rein..


----------



## Eiche (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

wie kann man seine postings wieder löschen wenn mann merkt das mann mist Geschreiben hat?
oder ist das beabsichtigt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das ist beabsichtigt, geht in einigen Foren nicht, das man Postings löschen kann...

In manchen dürfen nichtmal Moderatoren Postings löschen, da wird alles in eins für 'normaluser' unsichtbares 'Müllforum' verschoben...


----------



## McZonk (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



zeffer schrieb:


> wie kann man seine postings wieder löschen wenn mann merkt das mann mist Geschreiben hat?
> oder ist das beabsichtigt?


In diese Fall kannst du dein Posting editieren(z.b. in: "bitte löschen") und per PN einem Mod den Auftrag geben diesen zu löschen


----------



## Falk (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wenn man mist schreibt - Editieren und was richtiges hinschreiben


----------



## ED101 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wenn man aus versehen 2 mal gepostet hat muss ich wohl den weg von McZonk wählen


----------



## patrock84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Man könnte seinen Beitrag auch melden *g*

Vielleicht sollte man in den Regeln das Thema Hotlinking mit aufnehmen. Nicht das PCGH noch eine schöne Traffic-Abrechnung von Dritten bekommt


----------



## Falk (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ja, im Prinzip sollen alle Bilder hier im FOrum als Anhang angehängt werden - wir haben genug Bandbreite/Speicherplatz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nochmal zum Thema löschen:

Es ist beabsichtigt, das mans nicht kann, denn 'ab und an' kommts vor, das jemand was schreibt, man antwortet dadrauf und derjenige löscht sein Posting, wenn das mehrere in einem Thread hat, schauts am Ende dann ziemlich doof aus, besonders wenn wer sich auf wen bezieht bzw zitiert...


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

@Falk: Ließe sich die Grenze für JPEG's denn auf 3,5MB anheben? Meine Kamera produziert immer solch große. Meist hab ichs dann einfach bei Henry (www.pctflux.net) hochgeladen, lieber wäre mir aber auch das Forum... Und eventuell eine Anhebung der Bilderzahl/Posting


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Bilder kannst mindestens 30 pro Post verlinken aber nur 10 anhängen, das reicht eigentlich.

Die 3,5MB großen Bilder solltest ev. verkleinern oder aber die Auflösung deiner Cam reduzieren, meine schafft bei 2304x1728 etwa 1MB kleine FOtos, wozu brauchst mehr?


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

bei 1MB Fotos macht meine Cam nur 1024*768, welche dann etwas klein wären.

Und mit der nächsthöheren Stufe sind die Bilder meist 2MB groß...

Anhängen kann man max. 8, daher gibts auch immer so viele n-Postings, wenn mal wieder massig Bilder gepostet werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nee, man kann 10 anhängen ^_^

Vielleicht solltest deine Pics nochmal nachkomprimieren??


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Selbst die komprimierten Bilder einer Nikon D90 sind bei einer Breite von 900 Pixeln weniger als 200 KiByte groß, und das in mehr als ausreichender Qualität.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema löschen:
> 
> Es ist beabsichtigt, das mans nicht kann, denn 'ab und an' kommts vor, das jemand was schreibt, man antwortet dadrauf und derjenige löscht sein Posting, wenn das mehrere in einem Thread hat, schauts am Ende dann ziemlich doof aus, besonders wenn wer sich auf wen bezieht bzw zitiert...


Das stimmt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es die Software hergibt, aber evtl. kann man ja löschen erlauben, solange direkt darauf noch keine Antwort kam? Wenn man z.B., doppelt postet oder statt Edit auf Zitat kommt und auf sich selber antwortet, sieht man das ja im Normalfall gleich und könnte dann direkt löschen.
Ältere Beiträge, auf die schon geantwortet wurde, sollten in jedem Fall unlöschbar bleiben.

Falls die Forensoft das hergibt, können die Admins ja mal drüber nachdenken, aber es ist sicher kein must-have-Feature.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Naja, es wär sinniger das löschen komplett zu untersagen/deaktivieren, auch für Admins/Moderatoren!!

Und stattdessen ein unsichtbares 'Müllforum' anlegen, wo das ganze abgelegt wird, hat auch den Vorteil das durch menschliches Versagen nix abhanden kommen kann


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, es wär sinniger das löschen komplett zu untersagen/deaktivieren, auch für Admins/Moderatoren!!


Wenn selbst der Admin nicht mehr alles darf, hast du ein Problem. So fings damals im film Terminator auch an, und am Ende wuselten lauter Killermaschinen mit Ösi-Dialekt durchs Gelände. 


> Und stattdessen ein unsichtbares 'Müllforum' anlegen, wo das ganze abgelegt wird, hat auch den Vorteil das durch menschliches Versagen nix abhanden kommen kann


Im Grunde sollte genau das nicht nötig sein, wenn man die Datenbank ordentlich nutzt. Deleted-Flag setzen und Einträge behalten, dann können sie bei Bedarf wieder reingenommen werden. In regelmäßigen Abständen halt mal alte gelöschte Tables endgultig ausmisten, damit die DB nicht zu fett wird.


----------



## mFuSE (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Falk: Ließe sich die Grenze für JPEG's denn auf 3,5MB anheben?



lol?
Schonmal was von nachbearbeiten gehört? 
Nicht unbedingt mit M$ Paint, aber andere Progs kriegen da ganz brauchbare Ergebnisse hin bei einem Bruchteil der Größe...

Also wenn man irgendwann mal 3MB JPGs hochladen darf und ich nicht meine Bildersig net kriege gehe ich auf die Barrikaden :p


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Schonmal was davon gehört, dass man schlechtere Bilder damit nur noch mehr verhunzt?


----------



## mFuSE (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Schonmal was davon gehört, dass man schlechtere Bilder damit nur noch mehr verhunzt?




mm ..nö?


----------



## Falk (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wie wärs denn mit PNG? ein 2 Megabyte PNG sprengt von den Maßen eh das Forum.

Und noch einmal zu Bildersignaturen: Das Problem ist dabei nicht die Dateigröße, sondern die Tatsache, das irgendwelche dynamisch generierten Bilder von anderen Servern einbunden werden, die meist (wie Imageshack) langsam sind. Und das Forum sieht so aufgeräumter aus.

Ein Thread, der mit Image-Shack-Bilder gepflaster ist, ist selbst an einer 100 Mbit Leitung langsam..


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Deshalb sollte man Imageshack auch gleich unterbinden, eventuell einfach "imageshack" in die Zensurliste aufnehmen. Denn werden Bilder von denen gar nicht erst angezeigt  Dann noch gleich ne Riege alternativer Anbieter nennen, welche noch schnell sind. pctflux.net kann ich da empfehlen.

Also wenn ich das Bild auf eine WP-Größe (2560*1920) skaliere, wiegt nen PNG 5,17 MB 

Aber was solls, nutze ich pctflux hat noch weiter.


----------



## mFuSE (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich glaub ein Tutorial "Wie erstelle ich Screenshots" wäre von Nöten .. mit Freewaretools wie Gimp sollte auch die Softwareseite zur Genüge abgedeckt werden ...


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Screens fertige ich grundsätzlich im PNG-Format. Es geht um ganz normale Bilder, welche mit ner Digicam angefertigt wurden.

Auch mit Gimp und Photoshop kann ich umgehen...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Es hängt sehr vom Inhalt ab, welchen Grafikcodec man nutzen sollte. Bei sehr wenigen Farben oder älteren Browsern lohnt GIF (ist allerdings kein offener codec). Ansonsten ist PNG recht gut bei Sachen bis 256 Farben. PNG kann außerdem echte Transparenz dank alpha channels (geht aber im IE erst ab v7).
Was PNG nicht gut kann ist bei 24Bit Farben komprimieren, da ist JPEG deutlich besser. Nachteil ist hier Die Artefaktbildung beim Komprimieren, die hält sich bei eienr Qualitätseinstellung von 80-85% aber im Rahmen. Artefakte treten vor allem bei einfarbigen Flächen und sehr starken Kontrasten auf. Daher eignet sich jpeg besonders gut für Fotos (und wird daher in normalen Digicams als Standard benutzt).
eine lossless Varainte dazu wäre jpeg2000.

Bei den meisten Beiträgen hier im Forum (Screenshots, Fotos) ist jpeg das beste Format, wenn man es richtig nutzt und keine zu starke Komprimierung wählt. ggf. halt mit einem Programm wie Xnview ö.ä. speichern und nicht gerade MS Paint oder Paint.NET verwenden, da deren Speicherroutine peinlich spartanisch ausfällt.
PNG geht allenfalls für kleinere Bilder oder Grafiken, wo man mit 256 Farben auskommt. Für Screenshots oder Fotos im Web ist es nicht geeignet.


----------



## jetztaber (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

PNG wurde ursprünglich geschaffen, um das beste aus GIF und JPEG zusammenzufassen. Deswegen ist es auch so groß wie beide zusammen 

Außerdem mutiert es in verschiedene Varianten und das kann manchmal recht unbrauchbar sein. Gut geeignet ist es, um recht unkompliziert grafische Arbeiten mit verschiedenen Ebenen/Layern abzuspeichern um dann daraus ein JPG fürs Web zu erstellen, wobei dann beim Export alle anderen Eigenschaften verloren gehen.

Limitierender Faktor ist natürlich auch das verwendete Grafikprogramm. Und da vor allen Dingen die Bordmittel von KleinWeich. Unter Vista kann Paint jetzt auch JPGs abspeichern, aber qualitativ so was von grottenschlecht... Naja, vielleicht sollte ich mal prüfen ob es dafür noch Einstellungen gibt.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Also als JPEG kann ich mit Paint auch unter XP speichern.

Ich selber nutze PNG für alle Screenshots, die so anfallen, denn die Schrift franst meist aus bei JPEGs und das Bild wirkt blasser.


----------



## mFuSE (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Also als JPEG kann ich mit Paint auch unter XP speichern.



Ich wollt schon mit einem großen LOL antworten und dazu mit dem *vermeintlich *idealen Testbild alle Zweifel im Keim ersticken 


Tja ... mein eigenes Ergebnis hat mich nun selbst überrascht 



Als Folge habe ich jetzt ne kleine "Datei richtig speichern" Session hinter mir und meine jetzt nen Teil davon hier posten zu müssen 




*Eltern haften für ihre Kinder und zum nachmachen gibts hier die original Dateien* 
bscheibe_hq.bmp 23-Dec-2007 13:10  *9.0M*
server2003.bmp 23-Dec-2007 13:08  *1.6M*
Angefangen mit nem RL Photo daß partiell hohe Details (Dank Rostblasen ) hat während der Rest des Bildes nahezu ein weißer Einheitsbrei ist.

Vermutlich hat das Testergebnis genau deswegen nicht mit dem Übereinstimmt was ich erwartet habe 


Die Einzelergebnisse:

ACDSee auf Qualität 85: bscheibe_acdsee85.JPG *440K*
ACDSee Q-85+Optimierung: bscheibe_acdsee85P.JPG *402K*
Photoshop Qualität 60: bscheibe_photoshop60.jpg *450K*
Photos Q60 SchärfeFilter: bscheibe_photoshop60op.jpg *504K*
M$ Paint: bscheibe_vista_paint.jpg *255K*


Zuerst konnte ich es nicht so recht glauben, sodass ich einen Paint Vergleich zwischen WinXP und Vista gemacht habe - die Ergebnisse sind identisch 

Sollten die Jahrelangen Praxiserfahrungen etwa für die Tonne sein?
*Nein! *

Denn dann kam der Gedanke an den Bildaufbau ... ein "natürliches Rauschen", Wechselnde Konturen - alldass kommt wohl dem M$ Paint zu Gute ... daher ein Bildmaterial genommen beidem man das M$ Paint regelmäßig verflucht hat: Ein _künstliches _Bild.


Die Einzelergebnisse:

Photoshop Qualität 60: server2003_photoshop.jpg *120K*
M$ Paint: server2003_paint.jpg *99K*

Größenmäßig hat zwar wieder Paint gewonnen, aber man hat die gewohnten Paint Bildartefakte die es praktisch unbrauchbar machen.
*Aufgrund der geringen Farbverläufe* eignet sich dieses Bild auch für mein Lieblingsformat *gif*.

server2003_photoshop.gif *39K*
server2003_paint.gif *48K*

Beim Gif hat M$ Paint schon immer so richtig in die Schüssel gegriffen, daß Photoshop Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen.
Klar erreicht man kein TrueColor, aber die Frage ist, braucht man das wirklich um nen Screenshot vom Gerätemanager zu zeigen? 

An der Stelle dann auch mal der Vergleich mit PNG das ich bisher nie beachtet habe (Zu gering ist die Unterstützung grade in Foren, ich kenne keins bei dem sich PNG Bilder per .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das PNG Ergebnis mit Photoshop ist beeindruckend und ich verwende eine Uralte 7.0.1 Version ... eventuell lassen sich mit nem aktuellen und kostenlosen Gimp noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielen, vor allem die Farbtreue des PNG Bildes weiß bei meinem Beispiel ja nicht wirklich zu gefallen, dafür ist die Größe umso beeindruckender.
> Es bleibt aber der Kompatibilitätsfaktor.


Das mit den Farben liegt an deiner Farbeinstellung. Dein erstes GIF und das PNG sind beide identisch in den Farben (scheinen wohl 256 zu sein, wegen der Treppen im Farbverlauf). Größe 23KiB vs 39KiB.
das größere PNG aus Paint hat dann volle Farbtiefe, das kann man mit GIF nicht vergleichen, da muss eher jpeg ran. Verglichen mit beiden jpegs gewinnt das Paint PNG doppelt, was Größe und Artefakte angeht. Fazit: PNG ist halt sehr gut für Bilder mit größeren Farbflächen. Und je weniger einzelfarben, desto mehr kann man sparen.
Für das foto wird PNG aber deutlich größer, XNview spuckte bei "compression LvL 6" ( keine Ahnung was da genau komprimiert wird) noch ein über 3MB großes PNG aus für die Bremsscheibe. Wie bei deinen Bildern zu sehen gibts bei ACDSee und Photoshop da quasi keine Artefakte bei jpeg, man sieht sogar das Kamerarauschen. Das Paint jpeg hingegen hat an Details verloren, das Rauschen ist geglättet. so ein Effekt kann teilweise sogar Vorteile haben, aber in der Regel hat man wohl so ein ausgewaschenes Bild nicht so gerne.
Jedenfalls zeigt es sehr gut, dass der jpeg algo bei viel Kontrast, vielen Farben und wenig einfarbigen Flächen sehr effizient arbeitet.

BTW: Was meinst du mit Kompatibilitätsfaktor? PNG ist ein offener standard, den mittlerweile eigentlich jede software beherrscht. Der IE6 und älter mag die Alpha Channels nicht, aber mei, der "Brauser" mag auch keine W3C-Standards. 
Aber im Grunde ist GIF überholt.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



mFuSE schrieb:


> server2003_photoshop.png *23K*
> server2003_paint.png *56K*



Ups, da hab ich mich vertan 
Hier in Vollfarben:
server2003_photoshop_2.png *47K*


Und was ich meinte, z..b hier img Tags ^^

GIF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JPG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PNG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit.
Ok ... gehen alle drei .. im af.de hat PNG nicht funktioniert!
... ok ... also kann man quasi komplett Umdenken


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Auch in der AF funzt mittlerweile PNG per 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mFuSE (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Auch in der AF funzt mittlerweile PNG per
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



> in der?


http://awardfabrik.de/


----------



## Falk (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ja, aber es ging ums Athlon.de-Forum  

Ich bevorzuge PNG, weil es am wenigstens zu Artefakten neigt. Bei JPG handelt man sich schnell irgendwelche Pixel ein, die da eigentlich nicht sein sollten... Und hier im Forum ist PNG auch aktiviert und ohne Einschränkungen nutzbar.


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wieso ist eigentlich das Unterforum "Lesertests" in der Kategorie "Sonstiges" passwortgeschützt?


----------



## der_schnitter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Und noch was:
Was hat es mit dem Benutzertitel "Ex-Lookbeyond-Member auf sich?


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> Was hat es mit dem Benutzertitel "Ex-Lookbeyond-Member auf sich?


Wenn es dir nichts sagt, einfach ignorieren, weil dann betrifft es dich ohnehin nicht. 

Ende des Jahres gabs so eine Art Übersiedlung von Leuten, die bei Lookbeyond.de (ehemals athlon.de) Mitglied waren, hier her, und man wollte halt nicht "Schraubenverwechsler" heißen. Grund des Ganzen war eine mögliche Schließung der alten Seite wegen Kommunikationsproblemen mit den Verantwortlichen. Daher wurde dieser Titel zur Verfügung gestellt, quasi als Übergangslösung oder Sonderkennzeichnung.
Lookbeyond.de gibts aber immer noch, auch wenn dort zur Zeit wenig los ist.


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> Was hat es mit dem Benutzertitel "Ex-Lookbeyond-Member auf sich?


 
Suchfunktion for the win  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1823&highlight=lookbeyond


----------



## Blizzard (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

@Marbus16
Suche mal das Programm IrfanView auf, das ist eines der besten Freewareprogramme um Bilder zu öffnen/verkleinern/ändern und wieder abzuspeichern.
Zum verkleinern einfach auf Bild->Größe ändern,Proportional ankreuzen, Größenangaben verändern und wieder abspeichern.
3,5MB sind meiner Meinung nach schon zu viel, das Hochladen dauert dann ja auch länger. Außerdem nicht besonders DSL1000 freundlich (was z.B. ein Kumpel von mir nutzt, ich selber habe 16k)


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ähm. Habe DSL Light.

Und außerdem nutz ich GIMP und nix anneres. Außerdem gibts ja noch die 800px Vorschau, die ja auch meist reicht um alles zu erkennen.


----------



## Blizzard (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

und wieso willst du dann die .jpg grenze auf 3,5mb angehoben haben?


----------



## mFuSE (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Blizzard schrieb:


> und wieso willst du dann die .jpg grenze auf 3,5mb angehoben haben?





Darüber brauch ma doch gar net reden ... bei 10 Leuten wären das schon 35MB zu laden, ist doch totaler Humbug ^^


----------



## Gast1654636202 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nichts sagt, einfach ignorieren, weil dann betrifft es dich ohnehin nicht.



Ich muss bei dem Titel immer daran denken dass derjenige Ex-Mitglied einer von irgendeinem Fernsehsender gecasteten Boy/Girl-Group namens Lookbeyond ist  (So das morderne Pendant der Fischerchöre )


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



lexx0049 schrieb:


> Ich muss bei dem Titel immer daran denken dass derjenige Ex-Mitglied einer von irgendeinem Fernsehsender gecasteten Boy/Girl-Group namens Lookbeyond ist  (So das morderne Pendant der Fischerchöre )


 Ist mal ne interessante Assoziation.
Ich hab den Titel bei mir mittlerweile raus, weil irgendwie klingts so leicht negativ mit dem Ex vornedran. Als wäre man ein Überlebender von irgendwas oder ein ehemaliges Sektenmitglied...
Aber das "Schraubenverwechsler" hier am Anfang ging halt gar nicht, weil mein Case ist schraubenlos. 
Und Komplett-PCs rüste ich auch nicht auf etc.


----------



## mFuSE (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> ...Als wäre man ein Überlebender von irgendwas oder ein ehemaliges Sektenmitglied....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja wie ..... trifft das nicht zu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wieso wird hier eigentlich zensiert?Ich wüsste nicht,welchen tieferen Sinn das hätte,außer übertriebener (politischer?) Korrektheit...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich das Unterforum "Lesertests" in der Kategorie "Sonstiges" passwortgeschützt?



würde ich auch gerne wissen wollen..........


----------



## Oliver (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das Unterforum wurde nur für den Lesertest des Asus-Boards in der PCGH angelegt, um mit allen Beteiligten ohne großen Aufwand kommunizieren zu können.


----------



## DOTL (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eigentlich zensiert?Ich wüsste nicht,welchen tieferen Sinn das hätte,außer übertriebener (politischer?) Korrektheit...


 
Ich kann nicht unmittelbar nachvollziehen wie du auf eine Zensur kommst, allerdings muss sich die Moderation/Administration das Recht vorbehalten gegebenenfalls Beiträge anzupassen, falls diese mit den hiesigen Regeln nicht konform sind.

Allgemein gilt, dass die private Meinung und damit die Meinungsfreiheit in keinster Weise eingeschränkt wird.

Viel eher ist es eine Absicherung und zugleich ein Aufruf auf Sorgfältigkeit, die hiesigen Regelungen zu beachten, so dass ein harmonisches Miteinander gewährleistet werden kann.

Ab und zu kommt es vor, dass Beiträge editiert werden, wenn sie zum Beispiel in verschiedenen Schriftfarben erstellt wurden (und damit die Lesbarkeit einschränken) oder die Themenüberschrift nicht eindeutig gewählt ist. Das gilt insbesondere auch für den Marktplatz. Aber inhaltliche Veränderungen, welche die Aussage und den Kern eines Postings ändern machen wir generell nicht. Zudem geben wir auch immer zu erkennen, was überhaupt geändert wurde.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



DOTL schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht unmittelbar nachvollziehen wie du auf eine Zensur kommst, allerdings muss sich die Moderation/Administration das Recht vorbehalten gegebenenfalls Beiträge anzupassen, falls diese mit den hiesigen Regeln nicht konform sind.
> 
> Allgemein gilt, dass die private Meinung und damit die Meinungsfreiheit in keinster Weise eingeschränkt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich denke er meint die lieben Schimpfwörter


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich denke es geht hierbei um Wörter, die automatisch zensiert werden. Zum Beispiel kann man wohl wegen historischer Vorbelastung "Singlestage" (=Kompressorkühlung) nicht passend abkürzen.. 
Im Prinzip handelt es sich dabei um eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um bedenkliche Inhalte aus dem Forum fernzuhalten, da manche Diskussionen schnell abdriften können und nicht jederzeit ein Mod zur Stelle sein kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Könntet ihr ev. eine Liste aller Zensierten Wörter veröffentlichen?


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht hierbei um Wörter, die automatisch zensiert werden. Zum Beispiel kann man wohl wegen historischer Vorbelastung "Singlestage" (=Kompressorkühlung) nicht passend abkürzen..
> Im Prinzip handelt es sich dabei um eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um bedenkliche Inhalte aus dem Forum fernzuhalten, da manche Diskussionen schnell abdriften können und nicht jederzeit ein Mod zur Stelle sein kann.


 
Ich halte es sowieso nicht für sinnvoll alles immer Abzukürzen. Es gibt ja auch Neulinge die mit der Abkürzung einer Singlestage nichts anfangen können und darauf sollte man ja auch achten


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

@der8auer: Das ist klar, deswegen habe ich es wie du siehst auch hier noch einmal danebengeschrieben. Singlestage sagt einem Neuling nämlich auch nichts. 
An sich verwende ich Abkürzungen nach Möglichkeit wenn sie allgemein bekannt sind (CPU, FSB, OC etc.) oder eben im Kontext problemlos auszumachen.

@StefanPayne: Immer wieder gut für einen Schmunzler


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Könntet ihr ev. eine Liste aller Zensierten Wörter veröffentlichen?




Ich fang schon mal an:

1.******
2.****
3.*****
4.***
....
 

MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das schöne in den dt. Foren ist ja, dass man "Cockpit" sagen darf. In englischen Foren ist das schon wieder zuviel Schwanz.


----------



## der_schnitter (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nun,aber ich glaube,dass wir noch keine notorischen Flamer oder Nazis haben,und ich will doch über meine scheiß Programme schimpfen!(weswegen ich das bemerkt habe )
Hey,scheiß wird schonmal nicht zensiert


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Naja, wenn die ankommen kann man sich ja ev. der einen oder anderen Regel beim (flame erprobten) 3DCenter borgen


----------



## der_schnitter (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

In nem anderen Forum wird ein "Verkäufer des Jahres" gekürt.Hier scheint der Marktplatz ja einigermaßen zu florieren,da wär das ja ne feine Sache.


----------



## DOTL (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das könnte man sich zum Jahresende überlegen, aber bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit...


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Dan könntet ihr ja gleichzeitig auch wie auf der PCGH-Main einen "Thread des Jahres" küren.Die dort in der Hall of Fame versammelten Threads sind wundervoll


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

ich hätt nu gern mal eine klarstellung durch einen administrator oder den chefredakteur.

fallen icq-chatlogs ebenso unter veröffentlichung persöhnliche daten?

denn diese sind dank nicht-verschlüsselung und auch freie verfügbarkeit durch die "icq llc" eh freiwild.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Informationelle Selbstbestimmung  Wikipedia
- > Jedermann hat Anspruch auf Achtung seines Privat- und Familienlebens, seiner Wohnung und seines Briefverkehrs.
-> Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention  Wikipedia


PC Games Hardware Extreme - Ankündigungen im Forum : Ankündigungen
 1. Umgang
[...]
 keine extremistischen und/oder in D gesetzeswidrigen Inhalte


Wenn nicht alle Beteiligten am Chatlog ihr Einverständnis zur Veröffentlichung gegeben haben, darfst du es sonst nicht veröffentlichen. Und da wir natürlich nachprüfen müssten, ob ein Einverständnis vorliegt, müssen uns erst notariell beglaubigte, eidesstattliche Versicherungen der Beteiligten zugestellt werden. Danach könnten wir eventuell unser Einverständnis aussprechen. 

Ich bin WEDER Admin noch CHEFREDAKTEUR. *gg*


----------



## Oliver (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die neuen Forenregeln sind nun unter PC Games Hardware Extreme - Ankündigungen im Forum : PCGH-Extreme-Forum online.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich kann sie nicht öffnen. Da kommt diese Fehlermeldung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll das so sein, dass sie im Unterforum für Mods stehen?

MFG


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

uarghs, das soll natürlich nicht so sein. Falk/Oli?


----------



## Oliver (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Falscher Link ^^


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ja, der hat der Kollege den falschen Link gepostet, der richtige ist dieser hier:

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Ankündigungen im Forum : PCGH-Extreme-Forum


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wie es scheint, habt ihr jetzt ein Strafpunkte-System eingeführt. Der Fairness halber solltet ihr den Usern die Möglichkeit geben, jederzeit dieses "Punktekonto" abfragen zu können.

Generell eine gute Idee, die konsequent durchgeführt auch zu dem erwünschten Ziel führt. Bedeutet eben nur mehr Verwaltungsarbeit für die Mods.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bedeutet eben nur mehr Verwaltungsarbeit für die Mods.



Bezogen auf "Punktezusammenzählen"? 
Das übernimmt das Forum  Wir haben keinen größeren Verwaltungsaufwand. Zumal das Punktesystem von Anfang an eingebaut war, nur noch keine klare Definition "Vergehen zu Punkt" hatte und daher nicht richtig greifen konnte.

Falls du eine Verwarnung mit Punkten erhälst, bekommst du eine Email, die dir die vergebenen Punkte anzeigt. Zusammenrechnen musst du afaik noch selber  (aber soweit solls ja nicht kommen )


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



McZonk schrieb:


> Falls du eine Verwarnung mit Punkten erhälst, bekommst du eine Email, die dir die vergebenen Punkte anzeigt. Zusammenrechnen musst du afaik noch selber  (aber soweit solls ja nicht kommen )



Vornehm, Vornehm.  

Solange ich nicht das Bedürfnis kriege jemanden meinen Studiumsfrust aufzuladen, hoffe ich, dass ich die Mail nie kriege.

Zusammenzählen? Ich bin halber Jurist. Bei mir ist 1+1 = 1,9

Vielleicht könnten wir dann am Ende des Jahres ein Ranking machen und der Gewinner kriegt ne HD4850.


----------



## mFuSE (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sieht alles gut aus - dafür abr ein Punkt der mir ganz extrem aufstößt:



> Textsignaturen dürfen fünf Zeilen nicht überschreiten. Links in der Signatur sind nur auf Seiten mit Angaben zur Hardwarekonfiguration erlaubt und auf eigene Tausch-/Verkaufsthreads im MP. Bei Nichteinhaltung wird die Signatur von uns ohne Ankündigung entsprechend angepasst und der User hierüber informiert. Erlaubt sind Links auf eigene Blogs, Sysprofile.de und Firmenwebseiten, sofern es sich um Mitarbeiter handelt.




Darunter würden ja auch so Links fallen wie:


> Kibibyte, Mebibyte und Gibibyte sind böhmische Dörfer? Nein  seit 1998 internationaler Standard!







Ich kann denn Sinn dahinter zwar schon verstehen, aber man sollte daraus doch einfach ein "Recht auf Abänderung der Sig bei anstößigen Inhalten" machen ... 

Wäre ansonsten ein absolutes Unding sämtliches Fremdlinken in der Signatur zu verbieten


----------



## Oliver (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Besagter Punkt sollte in der Tat nochmal überarbeitet werden, wie du richtig erkannt hast.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bezogen auf "Punktezusammenzählen"?
> Das übernimmt das Forum  Wir haben keinen größeren Verwaltungsaufwand. Zumal das Punktesystem von Anfang an eingebaut war, nur noch keine klare Definition "Vergehen zu Punkt" hatte und daher nicht richtig greifen konnte.
> 
> Falls du eine Verwarnung mit Punkten erhälst, bekommst du eine Email, die dir die vergebenen Punkte anzeigt. Zusammenrechnen musst du afaik noch selber  (aber soweit solls ja nicht kommen )



Hier gibt es Bonuspunkte  Und wo sind die Prämien


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Es gibt doch Prämien. Kommt nur auf die Sichtweise an.  

Regeln:
5 Punkte: 1 Woche Sperre
10 Punkte: 6 Wochen Sperre
15 Punkte: 3 Monate Sperre
20 Punkte: 6 Monate Sperre

Gerade in den Sommermonaten empfiehlt es sich einfach ein Wort anders zu inerpretieren:
5 Punkte: 1 Woche *Urlaub*
10 Punkte: 6 Wochen *Urlaub*
15 Punkte: 3 Monate *Urlaub*
20 Punkte: 6 Monate *Urlaub*


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Bei 20 Punkten kannst da schon wieder Winterurlaub machen


----------



## marwin756 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wie krieg ich n meine diversen Beiträge rüber ?
Ich war doch kurz davor,die 2000 zu knacken


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die Beiträge nicht nicht überführbar. Lediglich Accounts können transferiert werden. Ich denke, dass du trotzdem viel Spaß hier im Forum haben wirst. Man gewinnt ja keinen Preis für die Anzahl der Postings.


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

jo, ich hät da ma ne frage.
was sind trolle und was is flammen.
ich ken spammen aber dit nich.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ein Troll (eigentlich Troll-Post, wurde später aber personifiziert) ist halt jemand, der eigentlich immer nur unnützes Zeug in seinen Beiträgen schreibt, meist um andere zu nerven oder zu ärgern. Trolle provozieren dadurch öfters flames.

ein Flame ist ein Beitrag, der inhaltlich darauf abziehlt, den anderen zu beleidigen oder zu ärgern. Wenn z.b. jemand ein Problem mit einer Nvidia-Karte hat, und ein ATI-Fan schreibt:
"Kauf dir mal ne richtige Grafikkarte, nur Idioten kaufen diesen NV-Müll. Selber Schuld wenn dein Scheiss nicht läuft"
Dann wäre das ein Flame, weil der Beitrag darauf abzielt, den anderen zu beleidigen, und eine ebenfalls gehässige Antwort provoziert (Antwortflame).
Ist die Streiterei dann in vollem Gange und alle bewerfen sich mit neuen Kosenamen, spricht man von einem Flamewar.

Ein Moderator sorgt dafür, dass die Suppe hier nicht überkocht, in dem er solche radikalen Elemente einbremst. die Stäbe im Kernkraftwerk, die man reinfährt, um die Kettenreaktion im Reaktor zu verlangsamen, heißen z.B. auch Moderatoren. 

Allet klar?


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

danke^^
das war wirklich eine sehr gut erklärte ausfühliche antwort.
wieder was dazu gelernt
mfg


----------



## marwin756 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Naja,aber manche Leute haben hier schon 500 und mehr Postings,und ich bin hier immernoch ein "Schraubenverwechsler" 
Kriegt pcg eig auch so'n Forum ?


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

mich würd mal interessieren was die zahlen im profil unter erfahrung-zu thema, zu bedeuten haben.
die verwirren mich manchmal


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

In diesem Thread findest du alle Antworten auf deine Frage:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/19627-neues-feature-erfahrungspunkte.html


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



> 3.(...)
> Diskussionen über Spiele/Filme/usw., die in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien aufgenommen worden sind
> Diskussionen über Inhalte, die offensichtlich geeignet sind, Kinder oder Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden



1. warum?
2. fällt darunter auch die blosse _nennung_?
denn eine nennung erfüllt ja wohl kaum den tatbestand der diskussion.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

1. Weil dieses Forum in Deutschland gehostet ist und eine Deutsche Firma dahinter steckt, ergo gelten hier die Deutschen gesetzen.
Und die besagen, das ab 18 nur mit Alterskontrolle...

2. Doch, auch die Nennung könnte man darunter nehmen.
Nicht umsonst spricht man eher von Beben 3 oder vom Untergang.


----------



## jetztaber (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Eine Nennung ist grenzlastig. Es kommt immer auf den Zusammenhang an, in dem etwas genannt wird. Im allgemeinen würden wir Moderatoren darüber diskutieren, wie im Einzelfall verfahren wird, wenn er einen Grenzfall darstellt.


----------



## mFuSE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

kann man net einfach ein Forum ab 18 machen? 

Ich bin es echt leid in einem vermeintlich freien Land ständig auf meine Zunge aufpassen zu müssen .. was sind denn das für Zustände


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



mFuSE schrieb:


> kann man net einfach ein Forum ab 18 machen?


Hm, und wie willst du das mit der Altersverifikation lösen? Eingescannte Bilder des Persos können nachbearbeitet werden 


> Ich bin es echt leid in einem vermeintlich freien Land ständig auf meine Zunge aufpassen zu müssen .. was sind denn das für Zustände


Nenne mir ein Forum, in dem du das nicht musst. solltest du aus athlon.de-Zeiten doch gewohnt sein? 
Erotik- und Fetischforen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## sYntaX (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sagt mal, ist es möglich seinen Nick zu ändern bzw. ändern zu lassen?


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



sli schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es möglich seinen Nick zu ändern bzw. ändern zu lassen?



Frag einfach mal Olli, ich meine er hätte mal gesagt. dass das möglich ist.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Also ich hab eine Frage und zwar: 
Warum bekommt man im Unterforum Rumpelkammer,Film und Musik und Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft keine Beitrags Punkte...?
Ich weiß zwar das es Off topic ist, aber wenn man dort etwas hineinschreibt beteiligt man sich doch auch bei diesem Forum oder nicht ?
Und mich würd mal interessieren wie es bei anderen Foren ist wo es auch soetwas wie die Rumpelkammer gibt ?
Aber trotzdem klasse Forum !


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Man bekommt dort keine Punkte, weil es in der Ruka auch "weniger sinnvolle" Threads gibt, und die Leute dazu angeregt werden sollen, in den Technikbereichen was zu schreiben und nicht nur im Plauderbereich.

So weißt du, dass jemand, der unter seinem Avatar 2000 Posts oder mehr stehen hat, sich oft bei den technischen Themen beteiligt. Er hat also entweder viel Ahnung oder stellt jede Menge Fragen, sowas in der Art.
Und das PCGHX ist ja ein Technikforum und kein Plauderforum.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Naja, vielleicht einen halben Post XD 
Ne, ne schon verstanden


----------



## james07 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

"Man bekommt dort keine Punkte, weil es in der Ruka auch "weniger sinnvolle" Threads gibt" was aber leider auch in den Technikbereichen immer mehr zunimmt


----------



## Fransen (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Fehler oder nicht?!?
Ich hatte Thilo schonmal eine PN geschrieben, aber der meldet sich wieso auch immer nicht.

Ihr habt unter dem Punkt "Vergabe von Strafpunkten" jeweils bei einem, sowie drei Punkten; den Punkt: "Spiele-Clans: Da wir ein Forum sind, in dem überwiegend Probleme gelöst werden...."; stehen.

War das beabsichtigt es zweimal in der Liste zu haben oder wurde es einmal evtl. falsch kopiert/eingefügt?!?


----------



## exa (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Speziell den Marktplatz betreffend:

es wäre toll, wenn es nicht heißen würde: pushen alle 24 stunden, sondern pushen einmal pro tag...

machbar???


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Begründung? "Pro Tag" ist halt schwammiger. Da kannst du um 22 Uhr pushen und dann um 0:01 Uhr wieder. also zumindest einmal könnte man deutlich unter 24 landen...

Oder befürchtest du, der Großteil der User kann nicht bis 24 zählen oder die Uhr richtig lesen?


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



exa schrieb:


> Speziell den Marktplatz betreffend:
> 
> es wäre toll, wenn es nicht heißen würde: pushen alle 24 stunden, sondern pushen einmal pro tag...
> 
> machbar???



Nein, da für uns unkontrollierbar und mit sehr viel Rechnerei verbunden. Bei der jetzigen Regelung genügt ein kurzer Vergleich der Uhrzeiten zweier Beiträge.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Oder befürchtest du, der Großteil der User kann nicht bis 24 zählen oder die Uhr richtig lesen?



Eine Tatsache, die ich seit dem Mod-Dasein nicht mehr als Witz interpretieren würde.


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

wiso unkontrollierbar???

das datum steht ja auch bei jedem post, das is auch nur 2 zahlen vergleichen, und es is zb doof, wenn man gerade im forum ist, pushen will und dann muss man aber ständig auf die uhr scheuen, weils noch ne stunde is..

oder man hat ein angebot erstellt um halb2 nachts, bleibt aber eig nie solange auf...

etc etc, es wäre einfach praktischer...

und es ist doch egal wenn es dann einmal innerhalb von 1 stunde 2 mal gepusht wird weil es grade um mitternacht is, denn derjenige ist ja dann gezwungen, wieder länger zu warten

und ich denke nicht das es sehr sinnvoll ist, nachts 2 mal zu puschen... da kann man dann nur sagen: selber schuld...


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Hier kann man immer nur wieder fragen, was daran so schwer sein soll, seinen Thread in den vorgeschriebenen Intervallen zu pushen. Wer sein Angebot zu ungünstigen Zeiten erstellt, der wartet eben mit dem ersten Push etwas länger. Manche Leute sehen im pushen schon so etwas wie eine Sportart. Wer seine Waren schneller an den Mann bringen möchte, der kann gerne zum Flohmarkt gehen oder das große Auktionshaus Ebay nutzen.

Der Marktplatz hier ist schließlich nur ein Zusatz zum Forum und erfordert schon jetzt gesteigerte Aufmerksamkeit. Die Diskussion über Push-Intervalle wurde hier irgendwo auch schon sehr ausgedehnt diskutert - danach die neuen Regeln angepasst - und folglich wird es diesbezüglich auch keine Änderung in absehbarer Zeit geben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wofür ist die neue Regel im Marktplatz, die mit dem Zettel mit Nickname und Datum?


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wofür ist die neue Regel im Marktplatz, die mit dem Zettel mit Nickname und Datum?


Na um zu zeigen, dass der Artikel auch wirklich existiert und sich im Besitz des Verkäufers befindet, schätze ich mal.
Denn wenn du 200 EUR oder mehr für eine Grafikkarte etc. zahlst, und dann keine Ware bekommst, wirst du sauer, nur gibt es hier keinen Käuferschutz, und du stehst alleine da.
Mit so einem Foto ist es etwas schwerer für einen Betrüger, arglose Käufer zu ködern. Und für den ehrlichen Verkäufer sollte so ein Foto ja kein Problem sein, Digicam oder Handycam hat ja im Grunde jeder, Stift und Zettel auch, und die Ware natürlich ebenso.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Na um zu zeigen, dass der Artikel auch wirklich existiert und sich im Besitz des Verkäufers befindet, schätze ich mal.


Ach so. Das ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Aber wäre es nicht zu einfach so einen "Echtheitszertifikat" zu fälschen? Wie auch immer, beim nächsten Mal lege ich auch so einen Zettel bei, auch unter 100€ wegen mir.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Der Betrag ist zugegebenermaßen willkürlich gewählt, aber 100 Euro kann man sich leicht merken und sind z.B. für einen Schüler schon relativ viel Geld. Tricksen und betrügen ist immer möglich, deshalb sollte man wie gewohnt die Augen aufhalten und sich nicht in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen. Irgendwann ist es für den Betrüger aber so aufwendig, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt hier zu agieren, wenn hundert andere Forenmarkplätze ihm die Sache deutlich leichter machen. Ich denke, dass wir im Marktplatz des PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forums nun recht wirksame Präventivmaßnahmen realisieren konnten und der Mehraufwand für ehrliche Nutzer noch vertretbar ist.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Hi, ich habe zwei Fragen zu der folgenden Forenregel:


> Es gibt hier keinerlei Support für Programme, die nach dem neuen Urheberrechtsgesetz (Sept. 2003) wegen des Umgehens von Kopierschutz als illegal einzustufen sind: CloneCD, Alcohol, DVD Shrink, DVD Decrypter etc. Hier findet ihr die aktuelle Indexliste.



1. Wo ist die Indexliste? Ich sehe keinen Link oder mein Opera spinnt.

2. Was ist mit Programmen, die zwar vor Äonen einen gewissen Ruf in der entsprechenden "Szene" hatten, aber heute im gutsortierten Fachhandel legal zu erwerben bzw. auf deutschen Webseiten wie z.B. bei Heise oder Chip downloadbar sind oder sogar Zeitschriften-Datenträgern beiliegen, weil man ihnen alle Zähne, die sich mit dem aktuellen Urheberrecht beißen könnten, gezogen hat. Z.B. Alcohol, Daemon Tools Lite, Virtual Clone Drive u. a.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was sagen... 
Nach dem ich mir nun mehrfach die Forenregeln durchgelesen habe in Bezug auf das "Verbot von Smilies" in der Signatur, bin ich recht frustriert! 
Ich finde zwar einen Satz der mir verbietet Bilder in meine Signatur aufzunehmen (Ausnahmen: PCGH-Team "Folding at Home", Sysprofile und HWbot-Team), aber keine klar Ansage, dass es nicht erlaubt ist Smilies aufzunehmen. 
Im Kunstunterricht wurde mir erst diese Jahr noch einmal beigebracht, dass Smilies keine Bilder sind, sondern Grafiken (ich habe hunderte Smilies auf das Blatt gebracht und sagte ich male ein Bild...).
Sicherlich ist das jetzt die Auslegungssache jedes einzelnen, ob Smilies Bilder sind oder nicht, jedoch erlaubt es mir, je nach meiner Auslegung, Smilies in meine Signatur aufzunehmen. 

Daher meine Forderung: Stellt das EINDEUTIG in den Regeln dar! 


Ach und ich hätte gestern von irgendjemanden eine PN oder ähnliches bekommen müssen, laut Forenregeln. 



> Bei Nichteinhaltung wird die Signatur von uns ohne Ankündigung entsprechend angepasst und der User hierüber informiert.


 (Vergabe von Strafpunkten: ->1 Strafpunkt gibt es für -> zweiter Unterpunkt)


Ach und wo ich grade dabei bin:
Schaltet doch bitte die Nutzbarkeit der Smilies in der Signatur ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## niCe' (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich finde es persönlich nicht gut das neue Member nicht gleich auf den Marktplatz dürfen, zum Beispiel bin ich so einer, ich kann nichtmal mir die Markplatz Regeln anschauen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Doch das ist gut so 
So ist man vor Betrügern und Leuten die sich nur anmelden um am Marktplatz was zu verkaufen schon besser geschützt


----------



## niCe' (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Naja dann könnte man es auf 2 Wochen limitieren oder auf 200 Posts oder oder oder 

Überleg dochmal ich bin jetzt seid 2 Wochen dabei und habe 480 Posts.

Da ich hautsächlich bzw. nur Tagebücher lese und schreibe ist es ziemlich vorteilhaft mich umzuschauen.

Aber selbst durch eine Anfrage beim PCGH_Oli oder so ^^ hat mich nicht weitergebracht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Denkst du etwas, nur weil du im Schnitt 36mal am Tag auf den "Antworten"-Button drückst bekommst du Sonderrechte? Was für alle gilt, gilt eben für alle und da gehörst auch du dazu.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## niCe' (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nein, aber kein Mensch macht sich die Mühe fast 500 mal zu antworten wenn er nur etwas verkaufen will oder?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sicher die wenigsten, aber wie schon gesagt: es gilt für alle, also auch dich. Und wenn du vllt. nur etwas kaufen möchtest, sind deine 400 post's mehr es ebenso irrelevant, als du etwas verkaufen möchtest. Es heißt eben 100 Post's und 60 Tage. A ist mit B nicht ausgleichbar und umgekehrt auch nicht. Es ist zum Schutze der Käufer und auch der Verkäufer. 
Die Administration hat sich da schon etwas bei gedacht. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



niCe' schrieb:


> Überleg dochmal ich bin jetzt seid 2 Wochen dabei und habe 480 Posts.



Und ich vergewaltige den Antworten Button so ca 200 mal am Tag 

Wenns 200 Posts und 2 Wochen wären, dann würden hier mehr Deppen rumrennen die überall nur reinspammen damit sie auf die 200 Posts kommen...


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



niCe' schrieb:


> Nein, aber kein Mensch macht sich die Mühe fast 500 mal zu antworten *wenn er nur etwas verkaufen will* oder?


Wenn du nur etwas verkaufen willst, geh zu Ebay. Das hier ist ein Technikforum bzw. Supportforum, indem es als bensonderes Goodie für Stammuser eine kleine Marktplatzecke gibt.

Das hier ist kein arabischer Basar, auf dem nebenbei noch hier und da ein wenig rumdiskutiert wird. Ordentliche Verkaufsplatformen gibt es genug für derlei Zwecke.

Und um eben zu verhindern, dass Leute sich hier nur anmelden, um ihr altes Zeug zu verscherbeln oder gar andere zu betrügen (kommt leider vor sowas) gibt es nunmal diese Hürde mit der Anmeldezeit und den Postings.

Das ist wichtig und nützlich, denn für die Verkäufe und Käufe hier haftet niemand außer den Beteiligten selber, sowas wie Käufer-/Verkäuferschutz gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



niCe' schrieb:


> Nein, aber kein Mensch macht sich die Mühe fast 500 mal zu antworten wenn er nur etwas verkaufen will oder?



Wenn du "nur etwas verkaufen willst", bist du hier eben fehl am Platze.
Der Marktplatz soll als Kleinanzeigen-Ecke für aktive Mitglieder der Community dienen. Gerade Leute, die nur handeln wollen, sollen durch eben diese Regelung abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## niCe' (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nein *ich* nicht aber ich dachte die Leute die hier rumspammen nur um was zu kaufen/verkaufen...


----------



## Oliver (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die rumspammen, nur um in den Marktplatz zu kommen, bekommen lebenslänglich nicht die passenden Rechte dazu.


----------



## niCe' (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Aber wie kann man das unterscheiden


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das merkt man daran das Leute die das wollen, auf einen Tag komischerweise 100 Posts auf einmal schreiben (und danach fast nie wieder was schreiben), in denen eigentlich kein Content vorhanden ist und indem sie uralte Themen wieder hochholen um "Jep das ist gut" oder sonstige reinschreiben


----------



## HotteGKT (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Apropo Forenregeln 
Hab mich gestern, unter anderem , wegen Marktplatz angemeldet.
Früher konnte ich da mal als Gast rein schauen.
Jetzt noch nicht mal als reg. User.
*Das ist OK für mich !*

Ich will mir die Regeln anschauen und bekomme das hier:
Ich bin Deutscher ! Ohne Regeln leben ? 
Wo ist nochmal Köpenick ?


Ciao Horst


----------



## HotteGKT (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich dachte es wär verständlich.....
Ist es normal das ich die Regeln nicht Lesen darf ?
Ciao Horst


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die Marktplatzregeln werden ja eh erst relevant, wenn du dort reindarfst, und dann kannst (und sollst) du sie auch lesen. 

Bis dahin verbringst du deine Zeit halt sinnvoll im Rest des Forums...


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ok. Danke. Komm dann in 60 Tagen wieder....wenn ich lesen darf.
Ciao Horst


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wirst du dann auch nicht dürfen.... Weil du auch mindestens 100 !sinnvolle! () Posts brauchst um in den MP zu kommen


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die Befragungen jeden Tag zählen?
dann sind 100 überhaupt kein Thema....
Ciao Horst


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Zählen?!
Du musst mindestens 100 Posts-> Beiträge im Forum haben.


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

Ok irgendwie werd ich nicht verstanden...ich formuliere es etwas präzieser....
Umfrage  1 oder 2
Ich klick 2
und Poste 
[x] 2
weil ich nicht ERSTOR bin

Die zählen ?

Ciao Horst

Und du treibst mich grad auch hoch...seh ich so... 
Ciao Horst


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das ist aber nicht der Sinn dieser Begrenzung!
Da kann sich jeder hochspammen um im MP posten zu können. Wenn sich hier jemand anmeldet um nur im MP posten zu können und dann feststellt das man dann doch nicht so leicht reinkommt, dann gibts ne Alternative -> ebay


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Neuer tag neue Umfrage 
[X] Ja, bleibe immer bei meiner Marke (Nvidia)

(bla bla bla, aber sinnvoll)

und wieder 1 Post mehr

Ciao Horst


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Tja freu dich nicht zu früh 
Das "hochspammen" was du jetzt betreibst wird meistens nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich werde HIER nicht verstanden.
NEIN ich bin nicht hier angemeldet um NUR am MP teil zu nehmen.
Aber AUCH.
Ich hab noch nicht mal ein Ebay Account....
 (bin wohl der letzte)

Und jedes mal wenn es sich anbietet werde ich auch schon Posten.

Aber wenn du schon länger Mod bist weiß du auch das jedes Thema seine Freaks hat
die Neulinge fast keine Chance zum Antworten lassen.
Als Beispiel:
 Wasserkühlung:
  Ich will aber keine Mora 


Und schon bekommste ne Antwort von MADZ 
Ich finde es nur SEHR SCHWER daneben selbst die Regeln zu sperren.




Ciao Horst


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wenn man Wissen hat, dann ist es auch für Neulinge auch nicht schwer im Forum.
Ich hab auch nicht bei 3000 angefangen.

btw-> Ich no mod, sonst das hier wohl nicht mehr stehen.


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

Jetzt aber mal den Spiess gedreht.
Ich komm hier als neuer User.
Meine einen Fehler gefunden zu haben.
Gerade als Neuling will man sich ja erstmal informieren was vermieden werden soll.

Und ich bekomme nur seltsame Hinweise (ich möchte jetzt nicht Drohung schreiben).
Vielleicht habt ihr hier schon zuviele komische Gesellen gehabt.
Ich gehöre nicht dazu.
Aber ein wenig schreckt mich das schon ab.
Denkt mal darüber nach.
Für 5 die sich schlecht benommen haben....behandelt ihr jetzt 500 Unfreundlich....

Ciao Horst

Naja Admin im Name und Mod im Bild
und Wohnort das Forum


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Also ich komme keinem User blöde wenn er mir auch nicht blöde kommt, da spielt es keine Rolle ob er 0 Posts hat oder 8000.
Dir komme ich jetzt auch nicht blöd.
Und man kann hier im Forum seinen Avatar frei wählen, der Benutzername wurde sogar von nem Admin geändert da ich vorher nen anderen Namen hatte.

btw: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button FTW!
Und nun..
Back top Topic bitte 
Ob neue User es schwer haben oder nicht, darum gehts im "Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln" nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Mods und Admins erkennt man daran, dass sie selbiges als Rang tragen (statt "Schraubenverwechseler" oder "BIOS-Overclocker") - und daran, dass sie einem Punkte für Spam geben, der in diesem Thread garantiert nichts zu suchen haben und dass sie einem das Post-Count-pushen mit Doppelposts vermiesen, in dem sie die zusammelegen.

Bezüglich des Mitredens: Wer intelligent fragt, produziert auch keinen Spam, aber Posts. Also kein Grund sich von Madz abschrecken zu lassen, dessen Aktivitäten kommen sowieso nur stoßweise.
Ansonsten sehe ich darin aber kein Problem: Wer in allen Themen, für die er sich interessiert, hier absolut nichts beisteuern kann, der wird so schnell auch kein aktive Mitglied der Community werden - und jeder, der mal nur kurz Hilfe braucht, muss hier nicht anschließend den Marktplatz zuspammen.


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich äußere mich hier nochmal obwohl ich mir JETZT denken kann das es falsch ist.
Vielleicht schützt es andere Neulinge davor sich "Punkte" einzufangen.
1. *Ich mag MADZ. *
    @MADZ Sorry wenn das flasch rüber gekommen ist. Du machst ne tolle Arbeit

    Und jedes Forum an dem er sich beteiligt darf sich glücklich schätzen das
    er sein gebaltes Wissen einbringt.
    Ihn hab ich als Beispiel gebracht das jedes Thema seine
    Speizalisten hat die sehr schnell und sehr kompetent Antworten.  
    Das mach es den normalen schwer "sinnvoll" zu Antworten.


Wie schwer es ist wenn man ehrlich ist und nicht spamen will zeigt sich hier
....ich versuche sinvoll zu hinterfragen wieso ich noch nicht mal die Regeln
lesen darf und bekomme einen Spampunkt.

Bei Ghostadmin dachte ich das er Mod wäre und wollte Themen bezogen die Regeln diskuttieren.
Thementiel ist " Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln "

Sorry für meine falsche Einschätzung.
Und im Glauben das er Mod ist und auf seiner Nachfrage hin das ich ja keine 100 MSG hätte
wenn ich erst in 60 Tagen zurück käme fragte ich ob die Vote Msg nicht zählen würden.

Mein Bespiel ist wirklich blöd gemacht, gebe ich zu.
Aber an meiner ECHTEN Antwort sieht man das ich mich bemühe nicht zu spamen.

Meine Frage bezüglich warum ich die Regeln nicht lesen darf, besonders weil ich
deutscher bin, und wir ja auf Regeln stehen ist zwar beantwortet aber für mich
nicht verständlich.
Ich bin mir sicher ich werde bei diesem Satz auch wieder falsch verstanden.
Ich dachte in den Regeln erkennen zu können welches verhalten unerwünscht ist.
Das hätte mir erklärt wieso ich noch vor einiger Zeit im MP als Gast lesen durfte jetzt
aber noch nicht mal als angemeldeter User.
Ok, kann ich mit leben. Wenn ich nicht vorzeitig fliege seh ich die ja jetzt in 58 Tagen.

Ich möchte nochmal die Gelegenheit nutzen euch zu bitten auch euer Handeln zu überdenken.
Ich werde HIER sofort sanktioniert. 
Ich dachte man sei hier als neues Mitglied erwünscht.
Im Moment erlebe ich hier heftige negative Reaktionen.
Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst und habe und hatte NIE den Vorsatz diese Com zu missbrauchen.
Das wird mir aber fast in jeder Nachricht oder Mitteilung unterstellt.

Ihr müßt harte Zeiten hinter euch haben.
Ich hoffe das ihr mehr Glück in der Zukunft habt.

Habt ihr wirklich diesen negativen Eindruck von mir dann wird es wohl besser für mich sein
eine andere com zu suchen.

Wikipedia:
*Community
als Anglizismus den im Deutschen weiter gefassten Begriff der Gemeinschaft *

nicht des gegeneinanders.

Ciao Horst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wir haben harte Zeiten - aber nicht hinter uns 
Das du die Marktplatzregeln nicht lesen kannst, ist nicht unbedingt Ziel der aktuellen Situation (spricht nichts dagegen, dass du sie kennst) - aber es ist technisch eine einfache Lösung, sie als Thread an den Marktplatz zu binden, damit sie da eine prominente Position haben. Das nicht-MP-Zugelassene sie dann nicht lesen können, fällt unter "Kollateralschaden", sollte imho aber kein großes Problem sein. Die normalen Regeln müssten für dich zugänglich sein und da steht dann auch drin, wie das Verhalten im restlichen Forum ablaufen sollte.

Die Verwechslung bei ghostadmin ist unglücklich - aber da ghostadmin bislang nicht negativ aufgefallen ist, hab ich kein Problem damit, dass ihn Leute für einen Admin halten. Das erweckt den Eindruck von Präsenz, ohne dass wir Arbeit haben und wenn er mit Admin-Anfragen-PMs überhäuft wird, wird er sich hoffentlich melden


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



HotteGKT schrieb:


> I
> Wie schwer es ist wenn man ehrlich ist und nicht spamen will zeigt sich hier
> ....ich versuche sinvoll zu hinterfragen wieso ich noch nicht mal die Regeln
> lesen darf und bekomme einen Spampunkt.


Nunja, ob jeder deiner Antworten in diesem Thread hier einem sinnvollen Hinterfragen dienen, müssen eben die Mods entscheiden. Wenn man dich da ermahnt hat, hast du halt etwas zu sehr über die Strenge geschlagen, was anzahl an Beiträgen und deren Inhalt anging. Aber das ist ja kein Beinbruch, in Zukunft machst du es besser und fertig. 


> Ich möchte nochmal die Gelegenheit nutzen euch zu bitten auch euer Handeln zu überdenken.
> Ich werde HIER sofort sanktioniert.
> Ich dachte man sei hier als neues Mitglied erwünscht.
> Im Moment erlebe ich hier heftige negative Reaktionen.
> ...


Nimm das jetzt nicht persönlich, aber du klingst - mit Verlaub - etwas quengelig und infantil. Hier wird doch niemand direkt sanktioniert als neuer User. Und welche heftigen negativen Reaktionen gab es denn? Deine Fragen bezgl. Marktplatz wurden doch sachlich und nicht unfreundlich beantwortet?

Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass der Marktplatz in diesem Forum eine kleine Ergänzung für aktive Stammuser sein soll. Keine Konkurrenz zu Ebay und Co. als offene Verkaufsplatform. Hier gibt es keinen Käufer- und keinen Verkäuferschutz, jeder haftet für sich selbst. Und dementsprechend restriktiv muss der Zugang eben gehandhabt werden, damit schwarze Schafe es schwer haben, den Marktplatz zu unterwandern und die Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Solche Markplatzbereiche gibt es ja in einigen Foren, und alle werden sie streng überwacht und sind in der Regel zugriffsbeschränkt. Weil eben Betrüger sich täglich mit neuen Nicknames in diversen Foren anmelden, nur um in die Marktplätze zu kommen. Das Forum ist denen egal, es geht nur darum, die Marktplatform zu missbrauchen und betrügerisch das schnelle Geld zu machen, und das will doch keiner von uns hier haben, oder?

Leider wirken sich solche Maßnahmen halt auch neue Nutzer aus, aber da man ja nicht wissen kann, wer wirklich ehrlich ist, und wer nur so tut, muss das halt sein.

Sieh es mal so: Wenn du lang genug hier bist und dich aktiv beteiligst, lernst du die Leute hier kennen und sie dich und kannst dich und hast dann später auch mehr Vertrauen zu den Leuten, und sie in dich, wenn du mal etwas kaufen oder verkaufen willst.

Falls du Ware hast und diese schnellstmöglich loswerden willst oder dringend etwas suchst, dann sind Auktionshäuser oder Webshops ohnehin die bessere Wahl zum An- und Verkauf.



> Habt ihr wirklich diesen negativen Eindruck von mir dann wird es wohl besser für mich sein
> eine andere com zu suchen.


Deine Äußerung


> Ok. Danke. Komm dann in 60 Tagen wieder....wenn ich lesen darf.


klang vielleicht etwas so, als ginge es dir hier primär um Zugang zum Marktplatz. vielleicht hat das einige Leute irritiert?
Ich denke auch als Einsteiger kann man sich wunderbar an Diskussionen beteiligen. klar gibt es für alle Themengebiete hier Experten die da regelmäßig gute antworten bringen, aber vielleicht kann man ja selber noch was ergänzen oder nachfragen. Solange es in irgendeiner Form konstruktiv ist, hat doch keiner was dagegen. Nur Beiträge mit Inhalten wie "Jo find ich auch" usw. sprich inhaltsleer, werden halt als Spam geahndet, wenn sie gehäuft vorkommen, weil dann der Verdacht naheliegt, dass derjenige den Counter hochtreiben will.

Aber was ich so mitbekomme haben die meisten Neuanmelder hier keine Probleme und werden freundlich empfangen. Vielleicht hattest du einfach Pech jetzt, aber das muss ja nichts heißen. Ob du damit leben kannst als Mitglied dieser Community oder nicht, musst du halt für dich entscheiden.
Aber ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass dich jemand rausekeln will oder sich bereits ein endgültiges Urteil über dich gebildet hat.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich hab eine Frage:
Also in den Forenregeln steht ja 





> Diskussionen über Spiele/Filme/usw., die in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien aufgenommen worden sind


Aber warum gibt es dann einen Call of Duty und Gta-Thread?


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage:
> Also in den Forenregeln steht ja Aber warum gibt es dann einen Call of Duty und Gta-Thread?



Falls du auf neuere Titel anspielst: Seit es diese ab18-Einstufungen gibt, landen diese Titel ja nicht mehr auf dem Index, daher darf man auch über sie reden. soweit ich weiß. Wie es mit den ganz alten GTA- oder CoD-Titeln aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Diverse ältere Spiele von ID software stehen jedenfalls auf der Liste, über die gibts keine Threads. 
Die dürfen z.B. auch in Magazinen nicht namentlich gennant werden und heißen dann Beben oder Boom.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ja aber es heißt ja Jugendgefährdend und ein Spiel das Jugendgefährdend ist wird ab 18 Freigegeben,also dürften wir uns doch gar nicht über CoD oder GTA unterhalten ,da diese ja Jugendgefährdend sind.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



thrian schrieb:


> Ja aber es heißt ja Jugendgefährdend und ein Spiel das Jugendgefährdend ist wird ab 18 Freigegeben,also dürften wir uns doch gar nicht über CoD oder GTA unterhalten ,da diese ja Jugendgefährdend sind.


Es heißt "die in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien aufgenommen worden sind".
Du hast es doch schon selbst zitiert. Wenn dir das nicht weiterhilft, frag Wikipedia:
Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien ? Wikipedia

Dabei geht es halt nunmal um indizierte Titel, nicht um bloße ab18-Titel, diese stehen nicht auf der Liste sondern sind freigegeben.


----------



## DBB (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Auszug aus den Forenregeln:
„Die Betreiber des Forums behalten sich vor, die Regeln jederzeit zu ändern und darüber per Email zu informieren.

*Meinungsfreiheit*
In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie.“

Mich würde einmal brennend interessieren, wie es ohne maßregelnde Konsequenzen seitens der autokratischen Moderatoren möglich sein soll, deren Entscheidungen, Regelungen und Tadelungen in Frage stellen zu dürfen? Denn dieses „In-Frage-stellen“ autoritärer Entscheidungen ist schließlich einer der wesentlichen demokratischen Grundsätze. Meines Wissen beansprucht bisher, wenn auch sehr umstritten, nur der Papst die Unfehlbarkeit für sich, hier sehe ich ähnliche Tendenzen seitens der Moderatoren. Wie das mit der so ominös erwähnten grundrechtlich garantierten(!) Meinungsfreiheit vereinbar sein soll, ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft. 
Scheinbar ist Demokratie doch nicht in diesem Forum praktikabel, die Angst vor dem Pöbel ist wohl einfach zu groß!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Die Moderatoren kann man, wenn man sich dabei keine weiteren Patzer erlaubt, in Threads und/oder PMs an sie oder andere Moderatoren in Frage stellen und im Worst Case kann man sich an die Admins wenden.
Die sind zwar auch nicht unfehlbar - haben hier aber nach deutschem Gesetz das Hausrecht.


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wenn ich meinen i7+Mobo und Ram verkaufen will,muss ich dann unbedingt ein Foto von der CPU machen?

Soviel 1366 CPU's gibt ja eh nicht,und sogut wie keiner holt sich was anderes ausser 920/930.Und da gibts ja auch (sogutwie-)kein Sockerbrandproblem.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nein musst du nicht.
Wenn du mit den drei Teilen unter 100€ bleibst.
Ansonsten wirst du aber auch nicht viele finden die es ohne Bilder kaufen, ich will immerhin auch wissen in was ich mein Geld stecke...

Übrigens: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/announcements.html

Geh mal zu 3.3 Bilderpflicht.


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Also ich will die Teile schon ab 100€ verkaufen.Aber reicht nicht ein Foto von MB und Ram(+Zettel,Name,Datum),ich meine die CPU müsste man dann extra ausbauen,und was bringt es jemanden die CPU sehen(ausser sicherheit das es auch ein i7 920 ist).Bei 1366 gibt es doch eh keinen Sockelbrand,also ist ein Foto des Rücksocker nicht wichtig und viele machen afaik ja auch nur ein Bild vom Headspreader.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



thrian schrieb:


> und was bringt es jemanden die CPU sehen(ausser sicherheit das es auch ein i7 920 ist)



Aber genau das ist der Grund, warum diese Regel im Fall einer verbauten CPU so konsequent durchgesetzt wird.

Nicht selten haben wir den Fall, dass die CPU solange verbaut bleibt, *bis Ersatz von dem bezahlten Geld des Käufers* besorgt wurde. Die Folge ist ein in die Länge gezogener Versand und ein zurecht unzufriedener Käufer. Am Ende sind wir dann diejenigen, die dann vermitteln müssen, weil jemand meinte, seine Pflichten als Verkäufer nicht gar so ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

es geht, glaub ich, bei der bilderfrist für über 100euro verkaufswert eher darum, damit man sich überzeugen kann, dass jemand das, was er verkaufen möchte, auch wirklich selbst hat. und einem dann nicht das blaue vom himmel verspricht...macht schon sinn.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ist es da nicht besser wenn man von allen Teilen Bilder machen muß, egal ob unter oder über 100€. Währe doch für alle am einfachsten.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Klar, und ein guter Verkäufer macht das sowieso von sich aus und sonst wird er später im Verlauf des Threads danach gefragt. 
Bei ab 100€ müssen sie halt schon im Startpost stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht besser wenn man von allen Teilen Bilder machen muß, egal ob unter oder über 100€. Währe doch für alle am einfachsten.



Prinzipiell wäre das am einfachsten, aber bei 10€ Artikel schmeißen die Leute dann lieber in den Müll, als sie anzubieten 
Bislang hatten wir nur sehr, sehr wenige Betrugsversuche unterhalb von 100€ und wenn es bei günstigen Artikeln zu leichten Verzögerungen kommt, bleibt der Ärger meist klein.

(sollte sich das in Zukunft ändern, ist eine Senkung der Grenze nicht auszuschließen, aber bislang hat sie sich als guter Kompromiss zwischen wenig Ärger und wenig Schikanen erwiesen)


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Bei Artikeln unter 100 € sind dann mehr die Fälle, wo der Verkäufer seine Pflichten nicht allzu ernst nimmt. Auch ärgerlich für den Käufer, aber dafür haben wir ja unser Bewertungssystem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das Bewertungssystem geht noch? 
Ich dachte, dass das abgeschafft wurde?
Nun ja, ich bin eh selten in der Marktplatze ecke, aber es wäre nett, wenn du mich da mal aufklären könntest.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Da würde ich dir empfehlen den Thread zu lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bewertungen/22635-howto-neues-bewertungssystem-itrader.html

Da hat sich bis heute nichts geändert.

Dadurch, dass man mit einem Klick auf den Nickname herausfinden kann, wie es um die Bewertungspunkte und vor allem die positiven Bewertung steht, schreckt es doch sehr ab, eine negative Bewertung zu riskieren. Wenn man erst mal eine hat, wird es sehr schwer zu verkaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Aha, das.
Aber das monatliche Bewertungssystem wurde abgeschafft, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Jap, die Bewertungen stehen aber der Vollständigkeit halber noch zur Verfügung im Unterforum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Achso, ich dachte, das wäre jetzt alles entsorgt worden.
Hab mich halt damit noch sie so beschäftigt.
Danke für die Infos, du bist, wie immer, sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Floris 92 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

hallo 
ich weiß ist nen bisschen blöd^^
aber ich wollte mal fragen wie man eigentlich einen neuen thread schreibt bin leider auf keine anleitung gestoßen hat da jemand nen link oder so?


----------



## Professor Frink (31. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

naja, du gehst in das Unterforum und klickst Links auf den Button "neuen Thread erstellen"
dann gibste Namen und Startpost ein. Das wars eigentlich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Genau.
Für weitere grundlegende Fragen kann ich auch die Hilfe empfehlen. (ich tippe mal darauf, dass Fragen wie "wie mache ich Links so, dass da nicht http.... steht" oder "wie quote ich richtig",... bald folgen.?)


----------



## Floris 92 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

achso den button hab ich glatt übersehen


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ist das Hochladen von Sprachdateien aus Spielen grundsätzlich erlaubt?

Also wenn man zum Beispiel von seinem eigenen Spiel die deutschen Texte und Soundsprachdateien hochlädt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sofern du mit "eigenes Spiel" nicht "selbst programmiert" meinst:
Nein.
Das ist eine Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Daten aka Raubkopie.


----------



## herethic (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Darf man im Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft-Subforum auch über Geschichte sprechen?

Also darf ich z.B einen Thread über den 1-,2.-und Kaltenkrieg eröffnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Solange sich das ganze auf entsprechendem Niveau bewegt ("Geschichtswissenschaft"  ), wäre das ein angemessener Anlaufpunkt. Bei der Formulierung des Startpostes also bitte entsprechende Sorgfalt walten lassen, gerade bei Kriegsthemen (die übrigens so oder so Politik oder Wissenschafts-/Technik bezogen sein dürften  ). Wir haben hier einige Ewiggestrige, die sowas sehr sehr schnell zutrollen, wenn man ihnen eine entsprechende Vorlage gibt. Wenn das seitens der Moderation nicht schnell genug bemerkt wird (und z.B. ich hab in letzter Zeit viel zu tun), hilft oft nur noch eine Schließung.


----------



## herethic (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



> *Der 2.Weltkrieg-Thread*
> 
> Hier kommt alles zum 2.Weltkrieg rein,egal ob Hitler's Ideologie,Japans  Angriff auf China,den Blitzkrieg,Luftschlacht über England,Bombadierung  deutscher Städte,Russlands Comeback,Völkermord,der Pazifikkrieg,die  Konferenzen der Alliierten,D-Day,Atombombenabwurf,das Ende des  Kriegs,Geschichten eurer Vorfahren etc.
> 
> ...


Geht das so?


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nach einem Satzzeichen kommt normalerweise ein Leerzeichen. Und nicht blabla,blabl2,blabla3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



thrian schrieb:


> Geht das so?



Bitte nicht.


- viel zu viele Themen für einen Thread (zumindest um sie alle auf einmal zu stellen).  Zu z.B. Krieg&Nutzen/Technik haben wir bereits einen Thread und der ist nicht gerade leer. Zu den Siegeschancen Deutschlands haben wir iirc schon einen geschlossen.
- mehrere hochbrisante Themen (Ideologie, Kriegsverbrecher, Siegchancen, A-Bombe, Bombardierung deutscher Städte,...), die man wenn dann mit sorgfältig recherchierten Informationen untermauern müsste.
- Jemand, der deine grundlegenden Links braucht (also nicht einmal weiß, was der zweite Weltkrieg war), wird vermutlich weder bereit sein, diese durchzulesen (Videos >5min schaut sich sowieso niemand an), noch wird er eine fundierte Meinung haben, die er in die Diskussion einbringen kann
- "fundierte Meinung" deinerseits fehlt auch vollständig. Wenn man keine konkrete Frage hat, dann sollte man wenigstens einen klaren Startpunkt setzen. Ein einfaches "quatscht mal los über A, B, C, D, E und/oder F" endet selten in einer vernünftigen Diskussion.


Ich kann nicht sagen, dass es verboten ist, solche Threads zu starten - aber wenn sich das so entwickelt, wie ich es erwarte, werde ich garantiert keinen Rettungsversuch unternehmen.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Warum werden eigentlich User News geclosed,wenn PCGH schneller war,aber nicht PCGH News geclosed wenn der User schneller war?

Das macht doch dann keinen Sinn in zwei unterschiedlichen Threads zu diskutieren.

Dann können die Redakteure doch einfach ihren Artikel in den Startpost des User einbinden (möglicherweise lesen die Redakteure unsere News und schreiben dann ihre eigene???)


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Das ist rein vom System her gar nicht so möglich wie du dir das gerade vorstellst. PCGH-News entspringen einem Automatismus, sobald jemand einen ersten Beitrag schreibt. User-News hingegen können von uns frei moderiert werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Klutten schrieb:


> PCGH-News entspringen einem Automatismus, sobald jemand einen ersten Beitrag schreibt.


 
Kannst du das näher beschreiben, denn ich verstehe das sowieso nicht richtig?


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wenn du eine News auf der Main als erste Person kommentierst, dann erstellt die Software einen Thread in einem vorher festgelegten Bereich des Forums.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist rein vom System her gar nicht so möglich wie du dir das gerade vorstellst. PCGH-News entspringen einem Automatismus, sobald jemand einen ersten Beitrag schreibt. User-News hingegen können von uns frei moderiert werden.


Ja,aber:
Wenn ich eine News schreibe guck ich ob ein Redakteur die News schon geschrieben hat(will ja nicht das es etwas doppelt gibt und will nicht das mein Thread geschlossen wird).Also sollte imho auch ein Redakteur schauen ob die News nicht bereits schon existiert damit es das Thema nichts doppelt gibt und ggf. einen Admin/Mod bitten seine News die evt. etwas ergänzen in den Startpost der User-News einzubinden.
Ja ok lassen wirs.Hat sich erledigt.Ich find mich damit ab.


----------



## Andergast (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Mal einige regeln beziehungsweise Gängelungen von neuen Usern überdenken wie z.B.:
Wertanfragen für User die keinen Zugang zum Marktplatz haben oder Auslagerung dieses Teils aus dem Marktplatz.

Denn die dazugehörige Forenregel ist gleichermaßen Absurd.
User sollen ihre Wertanfragen im entsprechenden Unterforum machen sind die User aber wie bei newbies üblich noch neu so können sie dort nicht schreiben/lesen können also vor 100 Posts und 2 Monaten gar nicht in dieses Forum und werden von den Mods entsprechend gegängelt sollten sie auch nur annähernd in dieser Richtung Fragen stellen oder Inhalte haben. Dieses verhalten ist erstens benutzerunfreundlich als auch negativ für die community und gleichermaßen absurd. 

Gleichermaßen könnte man dann auch gleich in die Regeln schreiben: Anfragen von neuen community Mitglieder bzgl. Marktpreisen und werten von blabla ist nicht erwünscht solange diese Member nicht 2 Monate angemeldet sind und 100 Posts gemacht haben. bei zuwiderhandeln ergehen folgende Strafen... 

Strafen sind dann natürlich auch gleich das Sperren der Threads und das verteilen von Verwarnungen und Strafpunkten. Das muss natürlich so sein weil eine PN mit dem hinweis reicht natürlich nicht  ... *sorry ironie* aber so verfährt man in diesem Forum wohl generell mit den normalen User eher Totalitär


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sämtliche Lockerungen im Umfeld des Marktplatzes werden mit hoher Frequenz missbraucht. Eine Wertanfrage ist nah genug an einem Verkaufsangebot, um als genau solches genutzt zu werden, was eine Umgehung der Marktplatzbeschränkungen wäre. Letztere haben sich aber leider als bitter nötig erwiesen, um kommerzielle Händler und vor allem Betrüger wenigstens ein bißchen abzuschrecken.


----------



## Andergast (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

kann ja sein aber in anderen foren ist das auch nicht so das problem und wenn jemand fragt ist xy ein schnäppchen muss man doch nicht immer drakonisch mit den regeln umgehen. bzw. wie würdest du denn das Problem lösen wollen das newbies nichtmal nach restwertes oder marktpreis fragen dürfen. denn genau die wissen ja meist nicht was XY wert ist das sie sich bei xy kaufen wollen. einfache Idee wäre z.B. ein Sammelthread dann werden auch nicht immer und immer wieder die selben Fragen im entsprechenden Unterforum gestellt.

Betrug naja die jetzigen Marktregeln schützen auch in keinster weise vor Betrug wenn du mich fragst. funktioniert bei ebay auch nicht

das Absurde an der Regel ist generell das die Mods auf das entsprechende Unterforum verweisen in dem welch Ironie der newbie weder lesen noch schreiben kann wie hilfreich und nett so ein Verweis ... der geneigte streicht dann hier gleich mal die segel und sucht sich eine Community in der er nicht erst 2 Monate und 100 Posts warten muss bis Akzeptiert wird das er mal fragen stellt. habt ihr daran kein Interesse?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Hmm - gegen die Frage, ob Angebot XYZ das Geld wert ist, ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Das fällt unter Kaufberatung (oder Werbung für eigene Verkaufsaktionen, da müsste man wieder aufpassen).
Die Frage "was ist mein XYZ noch wert" ist dagegen schlichtweg eine bei der ich persönlich sagen würde: Sorry, aber wer ins Forum kommt, um als erstes mal Verkäufe zu klären, der erweckt nicht den Eindruck, als wolle er Teil einer Community sein.

Vor Betrug schützen tun die Regeln nicht, das muss man selbst machen. Aber sie reduzieren die Zahl der Betrüger deutlich. Diese werden nämlich durch die Bank durch unsere strengen Regeln genervt, wärend 99% derjenigen, die an der Community interessiert sind, die Berechtigung quasi nebenbei erlangen.

Das Moderatoren auf Foren verweisen, die gar nicht zugänglich sind, ist unschön. Ich werde intern darauf hinweisen, künftig genauer drauf zu achten, ob der Nutzer überhaupt die nötigen Rechte hat. Wenn nicht, sollte er genau darauf hingewiesen werden.


----------



## Andergast (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/94474-ein-schnaeppchen.html

hatte gefragt da ich das bundle bei ebay gesehen und dann auch ersteigert hatte und ich empfinde es dann doch etwas als gängelung

naja selbiger mod hat mich dann auch gleich im marktplatz mit 3 punkten verwarnt weil ich auf einen neuen Artikel hingewiesen habe aber seis drum 



> Das Pushen von Threads ist erst 24h nach dem letzten Beitrag oder Push erlaubt. Ein Beitrag ist jeder Post in den vorhergehenden 24 einzelnen Zeitstunden von Usern, Moderatoren oder dem Threadersteller. Gemeint sind 24 einzelne Stunden, nicht der Wechsel von einem Tag auf den anderen Tag. Ein Push ist jeder Beitrag, dessen Inhalt nicht auf Anfragen von Usern, einen Hinweis der Moderation oder andere ähnliche Beiträge direkten Bezug nimmt, ein- aber nicht ausschließlich:
> • Preisupdates, die auf einen aktualisierten Preis hinweisen.
> • Das Einstellen neuer Artikel oder ein Hinweis darauf.
> • Das Einstellen neuer Bilder oder ein Hinweis darauf.
> • Eigene Beiträge, die auf einen eigenen Beitrag nachfolgen und einen Abstand von unter 24 einzelnen Zeitstunden haben (Doppelposts)



dazu ist die Formulierung der Regel ungünstig gewählt (Schachtelsatz)
was heißt wozu Dinge aufzählen *wenn generell gelten soll das nur alle 24h eigene Beiträge aufeinander folgen dürfen* zu was auch immer. 
"ein- aber nicht ausschließlich..." macht es heißt bei mir das man auch mal auf neue Artikel hinweisen darf macht man ja auch nicht im Stundentakt


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> "ein- aber nicht ausschließlich..." macht es heißt bei mir das man auch mal auf neue Artikel hinweisen darf macht man ja auch nicht im Stundentakt


Was es bei dir heißt ist da nicht ausschlaggebend. Grammatikalisch bedeutet es, dass die aufgeführten Beispiele als Push gelten, aber nicht ausschließlich. Es kann also dinge geben, die als Push gelten, dort aber nicht aufgezählt sind.

Es heißt nicht, dass man "auch mal auf neue Artikel hinweisen darf". Zumal es sicher Leute gäbe, die es dann im Stundentakt machen würden.

Offenbar bewertest du die Bedeutung des Marktplatzes über. Das Hier ist kein privates Handelportal mit Forum als Bonus, sondern ein Hardwareforum mit kleiner Verkaufsecke als Bonus. die Regeln dienen dazu, dass nur länger aktive Forumsnutzer auch verkaufen dürfen und nicht jeder als unbeschriebenes Blatt sofort handeln kann.
Webforen sind in der Hinsicht rechtlich nicht abgesichert, es gibt keinen Käufer- oder Verkäuferschutz wie bei Ebay. Und wenn du dir anschaust, was bei Ebay schon für ein Schindluder getrieben wird, kannst du dir sicher vorstellen, was hier los wäre, wenn jeder Neue gleich schalten und walten dürfte, wie er es beliebt.

Wenn du mehr Entgegenkommen und Komfort erwartest, nutze doch einfac Ebay, Amazon Marketplace oder andere Portale.
Andernfalls beteilige dich hier am Forum, und nach 2 Monaten und 100 Beiträgen (ist jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert, hoffe es stimmt) hast du Zugang zum Marketplace und kennst bis dahin möglicherweise auch die Leute etwas, von denen du etwas kaufst oder denen du etwas verkaufst.

Ansonsten kann man jederzeit nachfragen und mit den Mods in freundlichem Ton reden, das sind ja auch bloß (nette) Menschen. Wenn man natürlich von Anfang an gleich öffentlich kritisiert und anprangert, bekommt man halt auch nur die öffentliche, offizielle Antwort. So zumindest meine Erfahrung aus jahrelanger Teilnahme an Webforen.


----------



## Andergast (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Offenbar bewertest du die Bedeutung des Marktplatzes über. Das Hier ist kein privates Handelportal mit Forum als Bonus, sondern ein Hardwareforum mit kleiner Verkaufsecke als Bonus. die Regeln dienen dazu, dass nur länger aktive Forumsnutzer auch verkaufen dürfen und nicht jeder als unbeschriebenes Blatt sofort handeln kann.
> Webforen sind in der Hinsicht rechtlich nicht abgesichert, es gibt keinen Käufer- oder Verkäuferschutz wie bei Ebay. Und wenn du dir anschaust, was bei Ebay schon für ein Schindluder getrieben wird, kannst du dir sicher vorstellen, was hier los wäre, wenn jeder Neue gleich schalten und walten dürfte, wie er es beliebt.



ich bewerte hier nichts. nur die Forenregeln Privilegieren hier den Marktplatz zur einzigen Stelle an der man eine Frage bezüglich eines Schnäppchens oder des Restwertes eines Systems stellen kann. Die Absicht zu handeln ist erst mal ganz außen vor, wenn man nur eine Frage stellen mag die man durch Einschränkung der Regeln nicht stellen darf und den User dazu nötig 100 Posts zu machen um das Forum als Kommunikationsplattform in vollem Umfang nutzen zu können. Dabei dann gleich davon zu reden das jeder schalten und walten kann wie er will ja eher eine Übertreibung und eher fern der Realität.



> Wenn du mehr Entgegenkommen und Komfort erwartest, nutze doch einfac Ebay, Amazon Marketplace oder andere Portale.
> Andernfalls beteilige dich hier am Forum, und nach 2 Monaten und 100 Beiträgen (ist jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert, hoffe es stimmt) hast du Zugang zum Marketplace und kennst bis dahin möglicherweise auch die Leute etwas, von denen du etwas kaufst oder denen du etwas verkaufst.


Über Komfort reden naja was bieten den Ebay und co an mehr Komfort? bis auf den fakt das sie gebüren haben wollen. aber wie gesagt vom verkaufen redet hier ja eigentlich keiner. Meinst du nicht das diese 100 Posts Grenze auch zu einem anderen Nutzerverhalten führen könnten? und einer generellen Verschlechterung der Beitragsqualität denn man muss ja die 100 voll bekommen.  Aus welchen Gründen herraus kann unterschiedlich sein der eine will nur Counts sammeln der andere will was im Marktplatz verticken oder sucht etwas und wieder ein anderer will nur mal auch bestimmte Fragen stellen dürfen. Zum Fragen stellen ist ein Forum doch primär da oder sehe ich das falsch? Dabei dann immer gleich vom schlimmsten oder niederen Beweggründen auszugehen ist doch eher Klein-geistig wenn du mich fragst. Es ist schon richtig mit den 100 Posts werden sicher viele User von vornherein abgeschreckt ob das immer auch die Richtigen sind und auch produktiv ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. So wie die Frage bringt das überhaupt was schließlich könnte man das ganze auch per PN machen wenn man was verkaufen will. Da sollte doch eher der gesunde Menschenverstand gelten handeln nur im Marktplatz-Verkäufe auch wenn das kein größerer Schutz ist als per PN von jemand unbekannten zu kaufen. schließlich wirst du hier wohl die wenigsten Persönlich kenne 1000 Posts hin oder her. Liegt ohnehin in der eigenen Verantwortung jemanden zu trauen oder nicht es sei denn man geht gleich dazu über vom jedem User Ausweis und oder ... zu verlangen. Gewerbliche Händler werden es dabei weder mehr noch weniger es sei denn man Lässt das Forum komplett unreguliert und unkontrolliert laufen. Den Sinn der Regel und die Regel selber will ich dabei gar nicht in Frage stellen nur den Umgang mit selbiger. Schließlich war ja so wie ich es entnehme das nicht jeder verkaufen können soll oder hier im forum an jeder stelle gehandelt werden können soll ist das bereits der Fall wenn jemand beim aufrüsten nach dem Restwert seines alten Systems fragt oder kann man nicht einfach sagen handeln und Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes wird nicht geduldet oder(freundlicher Formuliert) ist nicht erwünscht? mal ganz unabhängig davon wie man dann damit umgeht, denn das muss man ja nicht ausformulieren.

Ist fast wie die Regel mit den Multi-Accounts man muss dabei nicht auf  das wie eingehen es reicht doch zu sagen das man Störenfriede mit mehr  als einem Account nicht dulden wird. Wie und mit welchen mitteln muss  man gar nicht weiter ausführen um sich nicht in rechtlich relevante Bereiche zu manövrieren. Und hier irgendwelche fristen von xxh zu setzen um sich zu äußern oder was auch immer ist doch eher unterste Schublade und macht bestimmt einen guten Eindruck auf einen neuen user wie ach so freundlich dieses Forum ist.

"Jeder Benutzer darf nur einen Account anlegen. Wird ein Zweitaccount festgestellt, wird der Benutzer aufgefordert,  hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen. *Erfolgt eine  plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account  gesperrt* und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen.  Erfolgt keine Stellungnahme, wird der neue Account gesperrt und der alte  Account erhält zusätzliche Strafpunkte."

1. unfreundlich 2. wie andere Regeln auch anscheinend getippt aber nie wieder gelesen. 3. das mit der IP hat man ja anscheinend mittlerweile überarbeitet aber den Rest nicht korrigiert im Entwurf

vielleicht besser:
"Zweitaccounts sind in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht. Sollten Zweitaccounts gefunden werden, wird der Nutzer dazu aufgefordert sich zeitnah dazu zu äußern. Sollte sich keine einvernehmliche Lösung oder Erklärung finden lassen behält sich die Forenleitung vor die betreffenden Accounts zu löschen und oder mit Strafpunkten zu belegen."

was zeitnah und co. ist kann man im allgemeinen intern klären z.B. bis sich XY wieder eingeloggt hat + x Stunden oder was auch immer.



> Ansonsten kann man jederzeit nachfragen und mit den Mods in freundlichem Ton reden, das sind ja auch bloß (nette) Menschen. Wenn man natürlich von Anfang an gleich öffentlich kritisiert und anprangert, bekommt man halt auch nur die öffentliche, offizielle Antwort. So zumindest meine Erfahrung aus jahrelanger Teilnahme an Webforen.


du, kennst sicher den Spruch der Ton macht die Musik. Der erste Ton geht hier immer von den Moderatoren aus jedoch greift man in diesem Forum gerne zum Mittel der Warnung, Sperre und auch der Verwarnung wie ich es selten erlebt habe. Schafft das eine Positive Stimmung? ich glaube nicht. und ich will hier sicher nicht jemanden vorschreiben wie er denn vorzugehen hat. aber meint ihr nicht das es der Bessere weg wäre erst mal mit einem freundlichen PN auf eine Regelübertretung hinzuweisen und darum zu bitten demnächst darauf zu achten oder den Fehler zu beheben oder XYZ zu entfernen also gleich mit Maßreglungen zu reagieren. Schließlich ist der User ja nicht der Feind des Mod's dem Einhalt geboten werden muss koste es was es wolle. Sollte man nicht eher mit dem Gedanken der Unschuldsvermutung an das Ganze heran gehen oder ist man von der Tätigkeit schon so ab genervt das man gar-nicht mehr anders kann dann sollte man sich vielleicht mal eine Auszeit nehmen. Das gibt im allgemeinen ein wesentlich freundliches Umgangsklima und macht im Normalfall wesentlich weniger Arbeit und Ärger mit und in der Community. 
Und dabei ist auch das Feedback der User wichtig ob man dabei immer alle Meinungen gleichgewichtigt bewertet ist ein anderes Thema aber wenn man derartige Dinge nicht ohne genügend Abstand betrachten kann ist man dann eben nicht so der/die richtige. Schließlich sollte man ja auch nicht seine Laune am User auslassen.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> nur die Forenregeln Privilegieren hier den Marktplatz zur einzigen Stelle an der man eine Frage bezüglich eines Schnäppchens oder des Restwertes eines Systems stellen kann. Die Absicht zu handeln ist erst mal ganz außen vor, wenn man nur eine Frage stellen mag die man durch Einschränkung der Regeln nicht stellen darf


Wenn du Bei Händler X eine Komponente günstig entdeckt hast und wissen willst, ob das nun wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, dann kannst du jederzeit die Kaufberatungsunterforen nutzen und fragen, ob jemand noch bessere Preise für das Ding kennt. Genauso gut kann man dort bezgl. Ebay-Artikeln fragen, ob da der Preis ok ist. Zumindest meiner Auffassung nach.

Anders ist es eben, wenn man selber was verkaufen will und dazu hier eine Preisanfrage macht, denn meist melden sich da Leute, die deinen Preis nicht nur ok finden, sondern das Teil dann auch gleich kaufen möchten. ergo gehört das in den Marktplatz.
Wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst oder willst, dann musst du Käufe und Verkäufe halt in anderen Foren tätigen, wo dir die Regelung mehr zusagt.



> Über Komfort reden naja was bieten den Ebay und co an mehr Komfort? bis auf den fakt das sie gebüren haben wollen. aber wie gesagt vom verkaufen redet hier ja eigentlich keiner.


Wenn du weiter diskutieren willst, solltest du die Argumente der anderen bitte auch mal kurz durchdenken. Ebay z.B. ist eine Verkaufsplatform, die eigens für gewerbliche und private Verkäufe und Auktionen geschaffen wurde, inklusive Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, Käufer- und Verkäuferschutz, ellenlangen AGBs usw. Das Forum hier hat das alles nicht. Wenn hier jemand betrügt, hilft dir der Verlag in keinster Weise, du kannst höchstens privat zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Das läd Betrüger natürlich ein, daher eben die strenge Reglementierung, man will Leute draußen halten, die dieses Forum wegen seiner unsicheren Verkaufsplatform missbrauchen wollen.



> Dabei dann immer gleich vom schlimmsten oder niederen Beweggründen auszugehen ist doch eher Klein-geistig wenn du mich fragst. Es ist schon richtig mit den 100 Posts werden sicher viele User von vornherein abgeschreckt ob das immer auch die Richtigen sind und auch produktiv ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


Müsse nwir jetzt ernsthaft über den Sinn von Gesetzen und Reglementierungen im Allgemeinen streiten? Natürlich gehen Gesetze immer vom Worst-Case aus, und so eben auch die Marktplatzregeln. Bei einer Reglementierung werden immer die 99% der braven Leute in ihrer Freiheit beeinträchtigt, damit die 1% schwarzen Schafe nicht falsch spielen können. Das ist halt leider so, sei es in der STVO, im BGB in den Hausregeln deines Stammlokals oder hier im Forum.
Der Marktplatz ist nur ein kleiner Teil dieses Riesenforums, und wenn ich das so sehr abschreckt, macht dich das schon irgendwie verdächtig, da hunderte von Usern hier damit nie Probleme hatten.

können soll ist das bereits der Fall wenn jemand beim aufrüsten nach dem Restwert seines alten Systems fragt oder kann man nicht einfach sagen handeln und Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes wird nicht geduldet oder(freundlicher Formuliert) ist nicht erwünscht? mal ganz unabhängig davon wie man dann damit umgeht, denn das muss man ja nicht ausformulieren.



> "Jeder Benutzer darf nur einen Account anlegen. Wird ein Zweitaccount festgestellt, wird der Benutzer aufgefordert,  hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen. *Erfolgt eine  plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account  gesperrt* und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen.  Erfolgt keine Stellungnahme, wird der neue Account gesperrt und der alte  Account erhält zusätzliche Strafpunkte."
> 
> 1. unfreundlich 2. wie andere Regeln auch anscheinend getippt aber nie wieder gelesen. 3. das mit der IP hat man ja anscheinend mittlerweile überarbeitet aber den Rest nicht korrigiert im Entwurf


Die Regel ist nicht unfreundlich sondern sachlich. Das ist hier kein Streichelzoo. Wer das liest soll merken, dass Multiaccounts kein Spaß sind. Es gab hier anfangs öfters User, die eine mehrwöchige Sperre einfach durch Anlegen neuer Accounts umgehen wollten. die konkrete Frist wohl daher, dass hinterher niemand anfängt zu diskutieren, was zeitnah jetzt bedeutet.



> du, kennst sicher den Spruch der Ton macht die Musik. Der erste Ton geht hier immer von den Moderatoren aus jedoch greift man in diesem Forum gerne zum Mittel der Warnung, Sperre und auch der Verwarnung wie ich es selten erlebt habe. Schafft das eine Positive Stimmung? ich glaube nicht


.
Ich hatte bisher nicht den Eindruck, dass die Mehrzahl der Neuanmelder damit ein Problem hat. Ab und zu beschweren sich Leute darüber, die jeden Strafpunkt persönlich nehmen und dann meinen, sie würden für die Allgemeinheit sprechen, aber das sind seltene Ausnahmen. wie halt im Straßenverkehr auch, wenns ein Ticket oder nen Punkt gibt: Die meisten akzeptieren ihren Fehler und achten in Zukunft besser auf Vermeidung, einige wenige meinen halt, die Polizisten belehren zu müssen, weil ja alles so ungerecht und gemein sei.



> und ich will hier sicher nicht jemanden vorschreiben wie er denn vorzugehen hat. aber meint ihr nicht das es der Bessere weg wäre erst mal mit einem freundlichen PN auf eine Regelübertretung hinzuweisen und darum zu bitten demnächst darauf zu achten oder den Fehler zu beheben oder XYZ zu entfernen also gleich mit Maßreglungen zu reagieren. Schließlich ist der User ja nicht der Feind des Mod's dem Einhalt geboten werden muss koste es was es wolle. Sollte man nicht eher mit dem Gedanken der Unschuldsvermutung an das Ganze heran gehen


Die Regeln muss jeder bei der Anmeldung lesen. ein Verstoß kann also technisch gesehen nicht aus Unkenntnis erfolgen. Daher gibts da halt dann eine kleine Verwarnung und Strafpunkte, die nach einiger Zeit ja ohnehin wieder verfallen, wenn derjenige ansonsten "brav" ist. Mit Sperren werden ja ohnehin nur die belegt, die dauernd quer schlagen oder sich ganz dicke Eier leisten.

Fazit: Mag sein, dass es einigen zu reglementiert ist, anderen aber gefällt genau das, weil ihnen in anderen Foren zu viel Chaos herrscht. Jedem kann man es nicht recht machen, aber die Zahl der aktiven User hier zeigt doch, dass die meisten mit der Moderation hier kein Problem haben.

Und wenn man sich ungerechnet behandelt fühlt, ist es ja möglich, den betreffenden Mod oder andere Mods freundlich zu kontaktieren und den Sachverhalt zu erklären. Aber wenn von 10 Verstößen 9 klar sind, ist es doch unnötige Mehrarbeit, wenn die Mods bei allen 10 erstmal intensiv nachforschen, ob der Verstoß nicht vielleicht ein Versehen oder sonstwas war.

Strenger geht übrigens immer, auf Musiker-Board - größtes deutsches Portal für Musiker wird man meines Wissens schon abgemahnt, wenn man nur im falschen Unterforum was schreibt.


----------



## Andergast (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nachtrag:

@Adrenalize "Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." vielen Dank das du es gar nicht erst versuchst sondern nur nochmal deinen Standpunkt 1:1 erneut abspulst ohne es gelesen zu haben. 

à propos: 


			
				Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regeln muss jeder bei der Anmeldung lesen. ein Verstoß kann also technisch gesehen nicht aus Unkenntnis erfolgen.



da es bei den meisten wohl schon ein Weilchen her ist das sie die zu akzeptierenden Regeln bei der Registrierung gelesen haben oder dies wie ich denke die meisten einfach nur weg geklickt haben quotet ich sie hier nochmal sicherheitshalber. 



> Forenregeln
> 
> Die Registrierung und Benutzung unserer Foren ist kostenlos! Wenn Sie die hier genannten Regeln und Erklärungen anerkennen, markieren Sie das Kästchen, dass Sie unsere Regeln akzeptieren und klicken Sie dann auf 'Registrieren'. Wenn Sie die Registrierung abbrechen möchten, gehen Sie einfach zurück zur Startseite des Forums.
> 
> ...


darin steht nix von zweitaccs und co und auch nichts vom Abgleich personenbezogener Daten (was insbesondere ohne Einwilligung abnahmefähig sein dürfte) aber das wurde ja im neuen Regelentwurf mittlerweile nachträglich gestrichen. aber das hatten wir ja im anderen Thread schon mal


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> @Adrenalize "Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." vielen Dank das du es gar nicht erst versuchst sondern nur nochmal deinen Standpunkt 1:1 erneut abspulst ohne es gelesen zu haben.


Dasselbe wollte ich vorhin auch schon schreiben, habs mir aber verkniffen, beleidigend zu werden. Aber danke, dass du die Diskussion an dieser Stelle beendest, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, dreht sie sich im Kreis, da du auf die Ansichten anderer ja gleichermaßen nicht eingehst.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> dazu ist die Formulierung der Regel ungünstig gewählt (Schachtelsatz)



 Ich weiß, dass ich sehr unempfindlich gegenüber dieser Problematik bin - aber da seh ich jetzt echt keinen Verbesserungsansatz.



> was heißt wozu Dinge aufzählen *wenn generell gelten soll das nur alle 24h eigene Beiträge aufeinander folgen dürfen* zu was auch immer.



Arbeitserleichterung. Einige Leute sind [nicht-mod-angemessene-Ausdrucksweise]schlicht zu blöd[/nicht-mod-angemessene-Ausdrucksweise] zu kapieren, was "erst nach 24h wieder was schreiben" bedeutet. Natürlich könnten wir die alle bepunkten, bis sie rausfliegen, aber dann wird aus einer ehrenamtlichen Freizeitbeschäftigung eine unbezahlte Vollzeitstelle. Deswegen haben wir die gängigsten "aber das ist doch kein Push"-Irrtümer nochmal namentlich erwähnt.



> "ein- aber nicht ausschließlich..." macht es heißt bei mir das man auch mal auf neue Artikel hinweisen darf macht man ja auch nicht im Stundentakt



"macht es" 

Und im weiteren: Mir ist absolut schleierhaft, wie du so eine Erlaubniss da reininterpretieren kannst. Bist meines Wissens nach auch der Erste, der das fertigbringt.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen/Anregungen zu den MP-Regeln hast, schlage ich vor, dass du diese im passenden Thread postest.





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Regel ist nicht unfreundlich sondern sachlich. Das ist hier kein Streichelzoo. Wer das liest soll merken, dass Multiaccounts kein Spaß sind. Es gab hier anfangs öfters User, die eine mehrwöchige Sperre einfach durch Anlegen neuer Accounts umgehen wollten. die konkrete Frist wohl daher, dass hinterher niemand anfängt zu diskutieren, was zeitnah jetzt bedeutet.



Da hats wer begriffen 
Wir könnten uns Details auch ganz sparen und nur verbieten, "was den reibungslosen Umgang in einer Community dieser Größe beeinträchtigt" - aber manchmal helfen klare Regeln allen Seiten.





Andergast schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> @Adrenalize "Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt."



Soll das jetzt eine Beleidigung werden?




> darin steht nix von zweitaccs und co und auch nichts vom Abgleich personenbezogener Daten (was insbesondere ohne Einwilligung abnahmefähig sein dürfte) aber das wurde ja im neuen Regelentwurf mittlerweile nachträglich gestrichen. aber das hatten wir ja im anderen Thread schon mal



Was du quotest, ist die Kurzfassung. In jedem Forumsbereich und wärend der Anmeldung gibts die hier zu sehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/announcements.html

(das überhaupt eine Kurzfassung existiert wird mit 2.0 geändert)


----------



## Andergast (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Arbeitserleichterung. Einige Leute sind [nicht-mod-angemessene-Ausdrucksweise]schlicht zu blöd[/nicht-mod-angemessene-Ausdrucksweise] zu kapieren, was "erst nach 24h wieder was schreiben" bedeutet. Natürlich könnten wir die alle bepunkten, bis sie rausfliegen, aber dann wird aus einer ehrenamtlichen Freizeitbeschäftigung eine unbezahlte Vollzeitstelle. Deswegen haben wir die gängigsten "aber das ist doch kein Push"-Irrtümer nochmal namentlich erwähnt.



ok du redest jetzt am Thema vorbei oder was hat das mit der unnötigen Aufzählung und dem Schachtelsatz zu tun?



> Da hats wer begriffen
> Wir könnten uns Details auch ganz sparen und nur verbieten, "was den reibungslosen Umgang in einer Community dieser Größe beeinträchtigt" - aber manchmal helfen klare Regeln allen Seiten.



schließt eine klare und einfache Formulierung einen freundlichen Ton aus?
Oder ist hier generell kein freundlicher umgang gewünscht



> Soll das jetzt eine Beleidigung werden?



Einstein Zitate sind jetzt schon Beleidigungen. Interessant ...



> Was du quotest, ist die Kurzfassung. In jedem Forumsbereich und wärend der Anmeldung gibts die hier zu sehen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/announcements.html
> 
> (das überhaupt eine Kurzfassung existiert wird mit 2.0 geändert)



An welcher Stelle der Registrierung soll man denn die vollen Regeln zu sehen bekommen und ihnen zugestimmt haben?


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> schließt eine klare und einfache Formulierung einen freundlichen Ton aus?
> Oder ist hier generell kein freundlicher umgang gewünscht



Die Regeln sind einfach nur klar und sehr sachlich formuliert - mehr nicht. Du solltest aber auch bedenken, dass das geschriebene Wort von jedem anders interpretiert wird. Das ist leider ein Nachteil einer Online-Begegnung gegenüber einem persönlichen Gespräch. Wenn du da jetzt also einen unfreundlichen Ton hinein interpretierst, so wird dir da niemand helfen können. Tausende andere User haben dieses Problem nämlich wohl nicht.


----------



## Andergast (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Sorry aber was sind denn dann Regeln in denen generell erst mal jede Unschuld ausgeschlossen wird oder eine Plausible Erklärung nicht zu einer Straffreiheit führen kann: 

"Erfolgt eine plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account gelöscht und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen." 

"Wird ein zweiter Account festgestellt (z.B. durch Vergleich von IP-Adressen), wird der Benutzer aufgefordert, hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen.Unterbleibt eine Stellungnahme, erfolgt die kommentarlose Löschung des neueren Zugangs und der User erhält 5 Strafpunkte."

vollkommen egal ob der User das überhaupt weiss oder nicht ... kommt noch zwei tagen zurück und alles ist weg tolle Regel ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



Andergast schrieb:


> ok du redest jetzt am Thema vorbei oder was hat das mit der unnötigen Aufzählung und dem Schachtelsatz zu tun?



Lass mal überlegen:
Was könnte ein Antwort auf die Frage, warum da zusätzlich zu einer eindeutigen Regelung eine Liste steht, wohl mit "unnötige Aufzählung" zu tun haben?




> schließt eine klare und einfache Formulierung einen freundlichen Ton aus?



Nicht prinzipiell - praktisch z.T. schon. Wenn dir eine freundlichere, aber genauso einfache, klare, präzise und knappe Formulierung für die im bestehenden Entwurf enthaltenen Regeln einfällt: Für genauso was ist ein Thread mit der Frage nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen da.
Wenn dir genauso wenig einfällt wie uns, dann mecker nicht.



> Einstein Zitate sind jetzt schon Beleidigungen. Interessant ...



Siehste: Wieder was gelernt.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Beleidigungen, die Gandhi, Mandela oder Johannes IV ausgesprochen hat. Die Regeln sehen nicht wirklich einen Unterscheidung auf Basis von "hat XY auch schon gesagt" vor.



> An welcher Stelle der Registrierung soll man denn die vollen Regeln zu sehen bekommen und ihnen zugestimmt haben?



Sorry, dass es ein paar Jahre her ist, seit ich den Registrierungsdialog durchlaufen habe, aber afaik sollte ziemlich zu Anfang eine Scrollbox kommen, in der die Regeln stehen.



Andergast schrieb:


> Sorry aber was sind denn dann Regeln in denen generell erst mal jede Unschuld ausgeschlossen wird



Wo schließen wir eine Unschuld aus?
Eine Regel, die mit der Feststellung eines Vergehens beginnt, kann hier sehr schlecht einen Unschuldigen treffen, denn wir können direkt feststellen, wer etwas getan hat.



> oder eine Plausible Erklärung nicht zu einer Straffreiheit führen kann:
> 
> "Erfolgt eine plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende Account gelöscht und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu unterlassen."



Wo liegt da eine Strafe vor? Das wir den verbotenen Account löschen und damit einen regelkonformen Status herstellen, wirst du wohl kaum als Strafe bezeichnen wollen, oder??
Wäre das gleiche, als wenn jemand einen gestohlenen Gegenstand behält, wenn er glaubhaft erklären kann, dass er ihn nur versehentlich mitgenommen hat 



> "Wird ein zweiter Account festgestellt (z.B. durch Vergleich von IP-Adressen), wird der Benutzer aufgefordert, hierzu innerhalb von 24 Stunden Stellung zu nehmen.Unterbleibt eine Stellungnahme, erfolgt die kommentarlose Löschung des neueren Zugangs und der User erhält 5 Strafpunkte."
> 
> vollkommen egal ob der User das überhaupt weiss oder nicht ... kommt noch zwei tagen zurück und alles ist weg tolle Regel ...



Sein Problem. Wer gegen die Regeln verstößt, soll nicht damit rechnen, dass wir eine besondere Schonungsklausel zu seinen gunsten entwickeln.


----------



## Andergast (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen:
> Was könnte ein Antwort auf die Frage, warum da zusätzlich zu einer eindeutigen Regelung eine Liste steht, wohl mit "unnötige Aufzählung" zu tun haben?



aha und du bist jetzt der Meinung das die kompliziertere Regel dann eher dazu führt das sich die Leute daran halten wenn sie schon das nur alle 24h als Formulierung nicht verstehen würden? btw die Regel könnte man auch komplet streichen denn dafür gibt es auch ein entsprechendes Forenmod




> Nicht prinzipiell - praktisch z.T. schon. Wenn dir eine freundlichere, aber genauso einfache, klare, präzise und knappe Formulierung für die im bestehenden Entwurf enthaltenen Regeln einfällt: Für genauso was ist ein Thread mit der Frage nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen da.
> Wenn dir genauso wenig einfällt wie uns, dann mecker nicht.


dafür habe ich doch Beispiele geliefert ... nach weiterem fragt keiner denn man ist eher darauf erpicht sich Grunde für miese Formulierungen aus den Fingern zu saugen...



> Siehste: Wieder was gelernt.
> Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Beleidigungen, die Gandhi, Mandela oder Johannes IV ausgesprochen hat. Die Regeln sehen nicht wirklich einen Unterscheidung auf Basis von "hat XY auch schon gesagt" vor.


ok dann frage ich mal anders was ist daran beleidigend?



> Sorry, dass es ein paar Jahre her ist, seit ich den Registrierungsdialog durchlaufen habe, aber afaik sollte ziemlich zu Anfang eine Scrollbox kommen, in der die Regeln stehen.


aja ... also nochmal wärend der Anmeldung muss man nur den Regeln die ich auf der anderen Seite vollständig gequotet habe zustimmen, ohne hinweise auf weitere Regeln über die Marktplatzregeln hinaus und auch keine Verlinkung auf ... oder den Hinweis das es sich dabei nur um einer Kurzfassung handeln soll.



> Wo schließen wir eine Unschuld aus?
> Eine Regel, die mit der Feststellung eines Vergehens beginnt, kann hier sehr schlecht einen Unschuldigen treffen, denn wir können direkt feststellen, wer etwas getan hat.


aha ihr macht also nie Fehler?
und selbst wenn jemand garnicht schuldig ist und das auch darlegen wird er laut dieses Regelzitats dennoch bestraft:
"Erfolgt eine plausible Stellungnahme, wird lediglich der entsprechende  Account gelöscht und der Benutzer ermahnt, dies zukünftig zu  unterlassen."  




> Sein Problem. Wer gegen die Regeln verstößt, soll nicht damit rechnen, dass wir eine besondere Schonungsklausel zu seinen gunsten entwickeln.


Schonnungsklausel .. meinst nicht das er dafür schon von der Übertretung wissen sollte sonst kann er auch schlecht antworten und wann ein User das letzte mal im Forum war ist ja nun nicht der Mega Prüfaufwand? oder habt ihr da täglich 100 fälle von.

mal davon abgesehen das ihr eh nur die finden könnt die absolut keinen Plan haben


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

da es ein Diskussionsthread ist, schreibe ich mal hier.

Als das ihr hier im Forum auch werbung für "ewie einfach" macht dann finde ich das super.  Da es doch immer mal wieder kleine stichelein gegen die Energieriesen gib im Forum von verschiedenden Leuten, nicht umbedingt von euch aber gibt genug. Wers noch nicht weiß, es ist eine Tocher von E-on Bayern, es soll eine billig Marke sein die in anderen Versorgungsgebieten Kunden werben soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

"Disskusionssthread" sind hier fast alle Threads. In diesem speziellen geht es um die Forenregeln und du bist meilenweit offtopic.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Hm hab gerade einen User bemerkt, der einen Link in seiner Signatur hat, dieser führt zu einem anderen Board und dort zu seinem Verkaufs-Fred! Zur Frage der User hat noch keine Berechtigung in unserem Forum zu verkaufen, darf man die MP-Regelung so umgehen?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ist unerwünscht. Insbesondere dann, wenn man in der Sig noch die zu Ware dazu schreibt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht.  Kein Problem immer gerne.


----------



## EGThunder (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich muss hier jetzt mal meggern, was nicht oft passiert.

Ich wurde gerade verwarnt weil ich nen Fehler im Marktplatz gemacht  habe. Ist ja schön und gut, aber finde ich es übertrieben sofort nach dem ersten  Regelverstoß schriftlich verwarnt zu werden, dass ist ja schlimmer als  Vater Staat, eine mündliche Verwarnung hätte da vollkommen gereicht.  Wenn dann noch einmal der gleiche Fehler passiert sehe ich eine  schriftliche Verwarnung ein.

Dazu kommt das ich mal eine Stichprobe im Marktplatz gemacht habe und  schon nach der dritten den gleichen Fehler gefunden habe, nur ohne  Verwarnung usw... Also entweder man kontrolliert wirklich jeden Beitrag  oder aber man lässt es gleich bleiben!

Gruß EG


----------



## Falk (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich muss hier jetzt mal meggern, was nicht oft passiert.
> 
> Ich wurde gerade verwarnt weil ich nen Fehler im Marktplatz gemacht  habe. Ist ja schön und gut, aber finde ich es übertrieben sofort nach dem ersten  Regelverstoß schriftlich verwarnt zu werden, dass ist ja schlimmer als  Vater Staat, eine mündliche Verwarnung hätte da vollkommen gereicht.  Wenn dann noch einmal der gleiche Fehler passiert sehe ich eine  schriftliche Verwarnung ein.
> 
> ...



Das ist wie beim geblitzt werden: wer erwischt hat, hat Pech, die Tempolimits gelten aber für alle gleich.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Unser Verwarnsystem kennt zwei Arten von (Ver-)warnungen. Einmal die Warnung (Gelbe Karte) und einmal die Verwarnung (rote Karte). Dieses System entspricht in etwa deinem angesprochenen mündlichen und schriftlichen Verwarnsystem.

Gelbe Karten haben soweit keine weiteren Verstöße gleicher Art begangen werden keine weiteren Konsequenzen. Es im Grunde nicht mehr als eine formalisierte PN. 

Rote Karten werden immer in Verbindung mit Strafpunkten vergeben, die auch erst nach 4 Monaten wieder verfallen. Sammelt man entsprechend Punkte, können temporäre Sperren die Folge sein.

In deinem Fall gab es nur eine gelbe Karte. Also nur eine formelle PN ohne weitere Konsequenzen. Es entspricht also genau dem, was du gefordert hast - analog zu einer mündlichen Verwarnung.



> Dazu kommt das ich mal eine Stichprobe im Marktplatz gemacht habe und   schon nach der dritten den gleichen Fehler gefunden habe, nur ohne   Verwarnung usw... Also entweder man kontrolliert wirklich jeden Beitrag   oder aber man lässt es gleich bleiben!



Nutze bitte den Melde-Button beim jeweiligen Beitrag. Wir gehen dann der Sache natürlich nach, wenn uns etwas durch die Lappen gegangen ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich stimme bei Foren immer den AGBs oder Regeln einfach zu ohne sie zu lesen, jedoch hab ich bis jetzt keine großen Probleme damit gehabt und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige.

Zum Marktplatz.
Der Marktplatz ist ein sensibler Bereich da es da ums Geld geht.
Ich bin hier schonmal auf die Schnauze gefallen und würde sogar 500 Posts und mind. 6Mon. verlangen.
Wer sich hier nur wegen dem Marktplatz anmeldet hat hier meiner Meinung nach nix zu suchen dafür gibts E-Bay.
Ich bin schon einige Zeit dabei aber gekauft oder verkauft hab ich hier nicht wirklich viel und auch erst nach längerer Zeit weil es nicht mein Ziel war.
Hab auch schon ne gelbe Karte bekommen weil ich meinen zu verkaufenden Artikel in der Sig stehen hatte aber deswegen reg ich mich doch nett auf.

Zum Zweitaccount.
Jeder Mensch macht Fehler aber was für ein Fehler soll das denn sein wenn man einen 2ten Accounts erstellt? 
Hoppla hab ausversehen die Registrierung ausgefüllt ne neue E-Mailadresse eingegeben den Regeln zugestimmt und Account erstellen gedrückt und in der Bestätigungsmail den link angeklickt um die E-Mailadresse zu bestätigen.
Bissl viel um es einen Fehler zu nennen.

Und auch wenns unverschämt Klingt.
Die Regeln werden vom Forenbetreiber festgelegt und wenn es einem nicht passt kann man auch woanders hingehen.
Ist wie bei einer Disco oder sonst was, der Betreiber/Besitzer hat das Hausrecht und wenn der meint du siehst zu Assi für seinen Laden aus kannst du nix dagegen machen.
Wenns nicht so wäre könnt jeder bei dir Klingeln und nachdem du die Tür aufmachst einfach ohne Fragen reingehen und tun und lassen was er will.


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



> Zum Marktplatz.
> Der Marktplatz ist ein sensibler Bereich da es da ums Geld geht.
> Ich bin hier schonmal auf die Schnauze gefallen und *würde sogar 500 Posts und mind. 6Mon*. verlangen.
> Wer sich hier nur wegen dem Marktplatz anmeldet hat hier meiner Meinung nach nix zu suchen dafür gibts E-Bay.
> Ich bin schon einige Zeit dabei aber gekauft oder verkauft hab ich hier  nicht wirklich viel und auch erst nach längerer Zeit weil es nicht mein  Ziel war.


Ich stimme dir zu, dass Anmeldungen nur wegen des Markplatzes nicht erfreulich sind. 500 Posts als Vorraussetzung für den MP zu setzen, lehne ich jedoch ab. Auch wenn mittlerweile Postcounter jenseits der 1000 keine Seltenheit mehr sind, so sind 500 Posts doch harte Arbeit, sofern man nicht durchgängig spam von sich lässt. Und das der Postcounter nicht auf die Kompetenz eines Users schließen lässt sollte sowieso klar sein. Eine  Regelung mit 500 Posts würde also einerseits mögliche kompetente User ausschließen, andererseits nicht verhindern, dass inkompetente User Zugriff auf den MP erhalten.

Die aktuellen 100 Mindesposts sind meiner Meinung nach ausreichend. Dadurch werden MP only Accounts verhindert, gleichzeitig aber auch ehrliche User nicht behindert.

Und 6 Monate können eine verdammt lange Zeit sein. Und nützt auch nur sehr wenig.

Allgemein kann man durch solche Regeln keine absolute Sicherheit schaffen. Das würde nur eine individuelle Beurteilung der User können, und das diese unmöglich ist, sollte klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Wir haben weiterhin Accounts, die nach 100 Posts quasi nur noch im MP genutzt werden - verhindert wird also nur ein Teil.

Eine zeitliche Ausdehnung wäre zwar ein Ansatz, der das Postingverhalten nicht verändert und aktive Mitglieder eben nach einer gewissen Zeit mit dem Extra-Feature belohnt, das bei ihrer Anmeldung keine Rolle spielte - aber mal ehrlich: PCGHX ist alt und bekannt genug. Wer sich hier anmeldt, um 2 Monate später zu handeln, der meldet sich genauso an, um 6 Monate später zu handeln.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine zeitliche Ausdehnung wäre zwar ein Ansatz, der das Postingverhalten nicht verändert und aktive Mitglieder eben nach einer gewissen Zeit mit dem Extra-Feature belohnt, das bei ihrer Anmeldung keine Rolle spielte - aber mal ehrlich: PCGHX ist alt und bekannt genug. Wer sich hier anmeldt, um 2 Monate später zu handeln, der meldet sich genauso an, um 6 Monate später zu handeln.


 
Was für extra Features sollen das denn sein?
Bekommen User die 10k Posts haben ein extra Unterforum?

Die 100 Posts Grenze ist OK aber wirklich geändert hat sich da nichts. Dann wird eben bis 100 Posts was rum erzählt und dann bleibt der User im MP.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Ich meinte den MP


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben weiterhin Accounts, die nach 100 Posts quasi nur noch im MP genutzt werden - verhindert wird also nur ein Teil.


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Die 100 Posts Grenze ist OK aber wirklich geändert hat sich da nichts. Dann wird eben bis 100 Posts was rum erzählt und dann bleibt der User im MP.


 
Es gibt natürlich noch MP only Accounts, auch mit den jetzigen Regelungen. Aber jemand der, nur mal schnell irgendeine Plattform sucht um etwas zu verkaufen, wird durch die 100 Posts die er machen muss doch ganz schön in seiner Motivation geschwächt. Und wenn jemand wirklich nur in den MP will und bereit ist, dafür 100 Posts zu machen, wird auch 500 Beiträge schreiben, um in den MP zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meinte den MP


 
Ja eben und wenn die Grenze bei 300 Posts liegt werden eben 300 Posts gemacht und dann bleibt der User im MP.
Was also soll das bringen eine Grenze sonstwo hin versetzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*

Nachdem leichte Unstimmigkeiten bei den Signaturhöhen entscheidend zu einer Eskalation an Anschuldigungen gegenüber der Moderation geführt hat, wurde eine Präzisierung der Regeln für dringend nötig befunden.

Bisherige Regel:



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.4 Sonstige*
> 
> Bilder in Signaturen gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team "Folding at Home", Sysprofile und HWbot-Team. Selbst erstellte Signaturbilder dieser Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation genehmigt werden.
> Maximale Signaturhöhe: 5 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 2



Entwurf für die Neufassung:


> *2.4 Signaturen*
> 
> Die maximale Signaturhöhe beträgt 5 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 2 oder 7 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 1 (= 84 Pixel).
> Eingeklappte Spoiler entsprechen 4 Zeilen Schriftgröße 2 (5 Zeilen Schriftgröße 1).
> ...



Wie man sieht:
Ziel der Änderung ist vor allem eine präzise Definition der Handhabung von Signaturelementen, die eben nicht aus "Zeilen Schriftgröße 2" bestehen, sondern Zwischengrößen einnehmen. Mit Ausnahme der formellen Festhaltung der schon lange angewannten Alternative "7 Zeilen Größe 1" bleibt die Gesamthöhe auf das bisherige Niveau beschränkt (7*1 ist 4 Pixel höher, als 5*2)
Im Zuge dessen werden Spoiler und Bilder genauer definiert. Der Verbot des Quotetag resultiert aus dessen enormen Höhenbedarf (insbesondere wenn der Name des zitierten drinne steht - und nur dann macht es wirklich Sinn), da die Forensoftware automatisch Freiflächen darüber und darunter einfügt.
Wie man sieht, fehlt noch ein sinnvolles Maß für die Bilderbreite. Der Spielraum liegt zwischen minimal 468 Pixeln (Breite der beliebten Sysprofile&Co-Bilder) und 800 Pixeln (vorgegeben durch den Platz in der Signatur bei minimaler Forenbreite. Meinungen hierzu sind willkommen - was stört euren Lesefluss, was nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, fehlt noch ein sinnvolles Maß für die Bilderbreite. Der Spielraum liegt zwischen minimal 468 Pixeln (Breite der beliebten Sysprofile&Co-Bilder) und 800 Pixeln (vorgegeben durch den Platz in der Signatur bei minimaler Forenbreite. Meinungen hierzu sind willkommen - was stört euren Lesefluss, was nicht?


 
Ein Bild, mehr nicht, also maximal 468 Pixel bei Bildern und keine Bilder nebeneinander.
Die Breite des Forums bei Texten kann natürlich genutzt werden.
Blöd ist aber die Formatierung, wenn sie zwar Regel konform ist, aber nicht abgespeichert werden kann.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Breite hätte ich auch auf Sysprofilbild gemacht. In wieweit könnte es denn dort zu Problemen mit Bildern von HWBot kommen, oder sind diese gleich breit?

Ich empfehle euch noch ne Referenzsignatur in die Forenregeln aufzunehmen. Denn die Pixelangabe lässt sich auf nem Monitor immer schlecht überprüfen. Ein visueller Abgleich wäre da einfacher.

Weiterhin finde/fand ich diesen Paragraphen etwas komisch:



> Signaturbilder gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team  "Folding at Home", Sysprofile und HWbot-Team. Selbst erstellte  Signaturbilder dieser Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation  genehmigt werden.


Was zählt denn in diesem Zusammenhang als selbsterstellte Bilder? Sind das die, die man von Sysprofil vorgegeben bekommt, oder andere als die Standardbilder?

Edit: Wie sieht es mit dem Inhalt in ausgeklappten Spoilern aus? Hab da schon gesehen, dass dort auch mehrere Bilder versteckt wurden.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Breite hätte ich auch auf Sysprofilbild gemacht. In wieweit könnte es denn dort zu Problemen mit Bildern von HWBot kommen, oder sind diese gleich breit?



Die bisher erlaubten Signaturbilder haben eine maximale Breite von 468 Pixeln. Für bestehende Bilder der besagten Webseiten bleibt das natürlich bestehen. Wenn sich jemand aber selbst ein Bild erstellen möchte, dann darf dieses eben auch XXX Pixel breit sein. Dieses Bild muss natürlich die typischen Merkmale der Seiten (Statistiken/Banner) enthalten und von der Moderation genehmigt werden. Probleme gibt es daher nicht. Die Breite hat der Kollege ja zur Diskussion gestellt.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch noch ne Referenzsignatur in die Forenregeln aufzunehmen. Denn die Pixelangabe lässt sich auf nem Monitor immer schlecht überprüfen. Ein visueller Abgleich wäre da einfacher.



An und für sich keine schlechte Idee, aber die Regeln sollten grundlegend aus reinem Text bestehen. Eine Einbindung von Beispielen in einem Spoiler ist aber denkbar.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Weiterhin finde/fand ich diesen Paragraphen etwas komisch:
> 
> Was zählt denn in diesem Zusammenhang als selbsterstellte Bilder? Sind das die, die man von Sysprofil vorgegeben bekommt, oder andere als die Standardbilder?



Wie oben bereits angemerkt müssen Bilder die grundlegenden Merkmale der Seiten enthalten - z.B. den Banner von Sysprofile oder eben die Statistiken von HWBot. Ein allgemeines Bild mit Link auf den Bot zählt daher nicht dazu.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Edit: Wie sieht es mit dem Inhalt in ausgeklappten Spoilern aus? Hab da schon gesehen, dass dort auch mehrere Bilder versteckt wurden.



Sofern nur der Spoiler in der Signatur steht, ist das kein Problem. Wichtig ist ja der permanent sichtbare Bereich - und der ist bei einem Spoiler definiert - technisch, wie auch in den neuen Regeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch noch ne Referenzsignatur in die Forenregeln aufzunehmen. Denn die Pixelangabe lässt sich auf nem Monitor immer schlecht überprüfen. Ein visueller Abgleich wäre da einfacher.



Das Problem ist, dass wir uns an einer objektiven Größe orientieren müssen. Das geht im Grunde nur über die Pixelgröße. Bei einem visuellen Abgleich kommt es stark auf den verwendeten Monitor an (Pixelabstand, Lochmaske etc.). Zu viele Faktoren, die sich nicht so leicht nachstellen lassen, wie die Pixelgröße. Zudem muss man sagen, wer ein individuelles Signaturbanner erstellen kann, wird auch in der Lage sein die Pixelgröße herauszufinden. 



der_knoben schrieb:


> Edit: Wie sieht es mit dem Inhalt in ausgeklappten Spoilern aus? Hab da schon gesehen, dass dort auch mehrere Bilder versteckt wurden.



Afaik, kann man in den Spoiler alles hinein packen, was die Technik zulässt. Es obliegt ja dem jeweiligen User den Spoiler zu öffnen oder eben nicht. Der Lesefluss wird also nicht beeinflusst, außer der Leser will das so.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Selbst erstellte Bilder der Webseiten sind vom User selbst designed, aber entsprechen der Größe. Ein Manko wäre dort dann aber die Regelung, welche Bilder verwendet werden dürfen. Es könnte ja sein, das jemand ein Bild aus dem XXX Bereich einbringt oder von USK 18 Titeln, was nicht schön wäre.

Generell wären Standartdesignes für die entsprechenden Teams (F@H, HWBot) praktisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ein Manko wäre dort dann aber die Regelung, welche Bilder verwendet werden dürfen. Es könnte ja sein, das jemand ein Bild aus dem XXX Bereich einbringt oder von USK 18 Titeln, was nicht schön wäre.


 
Oder Bilder, die durch das Urheberrecht geschützt sind, wie der Japan Erdbeben Thread letztens gezeigt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Blöd ist aber die Formatierung, wenn sie zwar Regel konform ist, aber nicht abgespeichert werden kann.



Das lässt sich bis auf weiteres technisch nicht anders lösen, als über Anschreiben eines Moderators. Bislang könnte jeder Holzhacker diese Fälle an einer Hand abzählen - das ist eindeutig das kleinere Übel im Vergleich zu einer größeren Zahl an zu moderrierenden Signaturen.




der_knoben schrieb:


> Denn die Pixelangabe lässt sich auf nem Monitor immer schlecht überprüfen. Ein visueller Abgleich wäre da einfacher.



Das kannst du eigentlich sehr schnell machen: Screenshot (alt+druck), Paint öffnen, strg+v und mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug Anfang und Ende anpeilen - unten links steht die Cursorposition in Pixeln, Grundrechenarten werden vorrausgesetzt. Alternativ sucht man sich 5 Zeilen Text und nimmt da die Größe ab.
Aber eigentlich sollte es auch nicht nötig sein, sich an den Pixeln zu orientieren - wir geben die Maße ja extra auch in Zeilen an und auch für Standardelemente.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder Bilder, die durch das Urheberrecht geschützt sind, wie der Japan Erdbeben Thread letztens gezeigt hat.


 
War (zum Glück) in Signaturen bislang kein Problem - ein sehr guter Grund, um die 60 Pixel Höhe beizubehalten. So flache und geschützte Bilder sind meistens Logos, da ist es leicht zu sehen, ob jemand klaut.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Achja,

manche haben ja mehrere Sysprofil-Systeme und nutzen die kleinen Bilder. Könnte man da auch mehrere von denen erlauben? Ist ja prinzipiell kein Problem, wenn sie kleiner als 84Pixel zusammen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Da sind wir auch gerade am grübeln, wie man kleinere Bilder sinnvoll mit der Regel erfassen kann.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Wie man es machen könnte:*


2.4 Signaturen*

Die maximale Signaturhöhe beträgt 5 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 2 oder 7 Zeilen in Schriftgröße 1 oder 84 Pixel.
Eingeklappte Spoiler entsprechen 4 Zeilen Schriftgröße 2 (5 Zeilen Schriftgröße 1).
Signaturbilder  gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team "Folding at Home",  Sysprofile und HWbot-Team. Selbst erstellte Signaturbilder dieser  Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation genehmigt werden. Standardbilder dieser Webseiten sind davon ausgeschlossen. Edit: Diesen Paragraphen könnte man vllt auch komplett streichen.
Ein Signaturbild darf maximal 60 x XXX Pixel (H x B) groß sein.
Signaturbild/er darf/dürfen die Breite von 800Pixel nicht überschreiten.

Es ist maximal ein Signaturbild oder ein Spoiler erlaubt.
Zusätzlich  zu einem Signaturbild oder Spoiler, sind noch eine Textzeile  Schriftgröße 2 oder zwei Textzeilen Schriftgröße 1 erlaubt. Ist eh schon über die 1. bze. 2. Regel abgedeckt.
Für Zitate in Signaturen ist das 





> -Tag durch Anführungszeichen und eine einleitende Zeile zu ersetzen (_Zitat von XYZ: "BlaBla"_)
> [*]Die Beurteilung, ob eine Signatur regelkonform ist, erfolgt anhand der minimalen Forenbreite von 1180 Pixeln.
> [*]Bei  sehr kurzen Posts nehmen Signaturen (nicht aber deren Inhalt) auch mehr  Platz ein. Dies ist kein Regelverstoß, sondern Stand der Technik.
> [*]Gemessen wird die Signaturhöhe anhand der am weitesten oben- bzw. untenliegenden nicht weißen Punkte.






> Die  Eingabemaske der Forensoftware verhindert Signaturen nur bei extremen  Regelverstößen. Eine einstellbare Signatur ist jedoch nicht automatisch  regelkonform. Die Kontrollpflicht liegt beim Nutzer. Umgekehrt lassen  sich regelkonforme Signaturen mit vielen Formatierungsbefehlen zum Teil  nicht einstellen. In solchen Fällen bitte die Moderation kontaktieren.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Wie man es machen könnte:*
> 
> [*]Signaturbilder  gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team "Folding at Home",  Sysprofile und HWbot-Team. Selbst erstellte Signaturbilder dieser  Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation genehmigt werden. Standardbilder dieser Webseiten sind davon ausgeschlossen. Edit: Diesen Paragraphen könnte man vllt auch komplett streichen.*


*


Ja, du engagierst dich ja auch in keinem Team in diesem Forum, musst also auch keine Werbung machen für diese.... Denk doch mal nach. Wenn Standardbilder ausgeschlossen sind möchte ich bitte von dir, dass du selber eine Datenbank samt Server betreust, die alle drei Stunden für knapp 10.000 User mit allen Parametern updated und Signaturstatistik für Folding @ Home erstellt.*


----------



## der_knoben (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Mir ging es darum, dass diese Sysprofil-, HWBot- und F@H-Bilder quasi als Standardbilder gelten und keiner dieser Bilder einer Erlaubnis bedürfen. Aber gut, dass du es anders liest. Hätte ich so nicht gelesen.
Außerdem musst du nicht gleich wieder ausfallend werden.

Edit: Hat vllt wer anderes noch etwas sinnvolles zusagen?


----------



## der_knoben (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Sry für den DP, aber was sagt denn der Rest zu meinen Vorschlägen? Weiß ja jetzt nicht, ob nochmal wer vorbeigeschaut hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Erlaubt halt als Bild nur diese Sys-Profil,F@H und HWbot und mehr nicht.

Und um es zu verdeutlichen könntet ihr ja paar bsp. machen mit son Sysprofilbild und max. text, mitn Spoier und max text und dann nur text so habt ihr ne genaue vorgabe.
Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Sry für den DP, aber was sagt denn der Rest zu meinen Vorschlägen? Weiß ja jetzt nicht, ob nochmal wer vorbeigeschaut hat.



Mittelmäßig.
Einige Leute bewerten eine Regeldefinition nur nach Pixeln als unhandlich, andere lehnen mehrere Bilder prinzipiell ab. Ich persönlich finde die Anfangs/End-Definition nach "nicht weißem Pixel" (der Hintergrund hier ist nichtmal weiß  ) als problematisch, denn da muss man echt jedesmal mit nem Screenshot nachmessen und man hat Probleme, wenn irgendwelche Scherzkekse (oder irgendwelche Tags...) Freiflächen in Hintergrundfarbe einfügen, die die Signatur durch Abstand betonen, aber damit legalisiert wären.

Wie im Nachbarthread beschrieben testen wir aber zur Zeit ghostadmins Vorschlag einer technischen Lösung. Sollte die problemlos funktionieren, läuft es wohl auf eine einfache Änderung in den aktuellen Regeln hinaus und wir können uns die Einführung eines kompletten Paragraphens doch sparen. z.B.:

2.4 Sonstiges 

Bilder in Signaturen gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team "Folding at Home", Sysprofile und HWbot-Team. Selbst erstellte Signaturbilder dieser Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation genehmigt werden.
Die Maximale Signaturhöhe ist auf 84 Pixel beschränkt, weitere Inhalte werden nicht dargestellt. (Dieser Platz reicht für 5 Zeilen Schriftgröße 2 -80 Pixel- oder 7 Zeilen Schriftgröße 1 -84 Pixel-. Eingeklappte Spoiler beanspruchen 58 Pixel in der Höhe, oben genannte Standardsignaturbilder meist 60 Pixel.)
 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und um es zu verdeutlichen könntet ihr ja paar bsp. machen mit son Sysprofilbild und max. text, mitn Spoier und max text und dann nur text so habt ihr ne genaue vorgabe.
> Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


 
Geht aber nur um 200 Wörter und eine Reihe von Bildern, die auch nur die häufigsten Varianten abdeckt, würde ziemlich viel Platz einnehmen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie im Nachbarthread beschrieben testen wir aber zur Zeit ghostadmins Vorschlag einer technischen Lösung. Sollte die problemlos funktionieren, läuft es wohl auf eine einfache Änderung in den aktuellen Regeln hinaus und wir können uns die Einführung eines kompletten Paragraphens doch sparen. z.B.:
> 
> 2.4 Sonstiges
> 
> ...



Mir fällt grade ein Hacken an der Sache auf.
Ich sitze grade an einem 30 Zöller (2560x1600pix) und da sind volle fünf Zeilen der Schriftgröße zwei mehr Zeichen als etwa an einem 19 Zöller (1280x1024pix) auf dem volle fünf Zeilen der Schriftgröße zwei dargestellt werden. Wie also soll das gehen? oder wird da eine Foreninterne breite von etwa 800pix angesetzt?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade ein Hacken an der Sache auf.
> Ich sitze grade an einem 30 Zöller (2560x1600pix) und da sind volle fünf Zeilen der Schriftgröße zwei mehr Zeichen als etwa an einem 19 Zöller (1280x1024pix) auf dem volle fünf Zeilen der Schriftgröße zwei dargestellt werden. Wie also soll das gehen? oder wird da eine Foreninterne breite von etwa 800pix angesetzt?



Die Zeichen pro Zeile sollten Auflösungsunabhängig sein (und wenn dann nicht nur zwei Zeichen bei solchen Monitorunterschieden bringen  ), aber du hast Recht:
Der Hinweis auf die Fensterbreite fehlt da. Im Prinzip könnte man es in Zukunft jedem selbst überlassen, ob er seine Signaturbreite für die minimale Forenbreite (1180 Pixel/~800 Pixel Signatur, da liegst du richtig) optimiert. Wer es nicht macht, dessen Signatur ist dann halt für einen Teil der Leser gar nicht erkennbar - und das will man wohl nicht.
Ein Hinweis müsste aber auf alle Fälle mit rein.
Aktuell müssen wir auch noch gucken, was mit den Spoilern wird. Denn die Automatik blendet rigoros bei 84 Pixeln aus -> Einen Spoiler aufzuklappen, zeigt auch nicht mehr an.


_aus Nachbarthread_


Wa1lock schrieb:


> Falk geht das jetzt, wenn man z.B Links einfügt nimmt man ja [./url]... usw. werden die jetzt mit gezählt bei der Sig oder nicht mehr?


 
Aktuell sollte die Signaturerstellung so funktionieren, wie bisher - d.h. Tags werden größtenteils mitgezählt. (ob die Software wenigstens das populäre [url] erkennt und nicht zählt, weiß ich nicht)
Wenn die Automatik bestehen bleibt, könnten diese Beschränkungen eigentlich fallen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Danke für die Antwort ruyven,
das nervt mich immer total, wenn das mitgezählt wird was im "Code" steht - man müsste die Pixel der angezeigten und sonst nichts zählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> das nervt mich immer total, wenn das mitgezählt wird was im "Code" steht - man müsste die Pixel der angezeigten und sonst nichts zählen


 
Aus wie vielen Zeichen besteht denn deine Signatur aktuell?
Müssen ja eine Menge sein, wenn ich da den ständigen Farbwechsel betrachte.


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Theoretisch lässt sich für mit/ohne BB-Code ein unterschiedlichen Zeichenlimit festlegen. Aber solange es an anderer Stelle immer noch Diskussionen gibt, ob die Signatur überhaupt den aktuellen Regeln entspricht wird es kein Verbesserung in der Richtung geben, sondern die Einstellungen bleiben für alle ersteinmal so, wie sie sind.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Mal ne andere Sache: Werbung für Spiele-Clans ist ja offiziell verboten. Ihr solltet von dieser Regel den PCGHX-Clan eventuell ausschließen. Sonst führt das noch zu Verwirrung. Habs jetzt bei 2 Usern gesehen, die quasi Werbung dafür machen. In einem anderen (geschlossenen) Thread wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass Werbung für Clans verboten ist.


----------



## kmf (5. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ist es denn so schwer 5 Nettozeilen in der Sig zuzulassen, aber Steuerbefehle wie Spoilertag, Code etc. außen vor zu lassen?


----------



## Lee (6. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich hätte ein Anliegen bezüglich der User News. Ich bin nun wirklich nicht oft in dem Unterforum, aber immer wenn ich dort bin, fällt mir auf, dass es sich manche User scheinbar zur Aufgabe gemacht haben bei jeder News zu prüfen, ob die auch  dem News Leitfaden entspricht, und auf jede kleine Abweichung davon hinweisen müssen. Es kam nicht nur einmal vor, dass ich eine News gelesen habe, wo die ersten 5 Posts nur Hinweise darauf waren, dass man etwas falsch gemacht. Es geht hierbei übrigens nicht um News von mir, ich schreibe nämlich keine.
Ich meine, klar kann man jemanden mal darauf hinweisen, dass die News nicht dem Leitfaden entspricht, aber wenn man merkt, dass entsprechender User nur in dem Thread gepostet hat, um loszuwerden, dass die News "Müll" ist, ohne etwas zum Thema beizutragen, grenzt das in meinen Augen schon an Spam. Genauso wie User die im Marktplatz rumschwirren und Mod spielen, in dem sie einfach nur Posts zu Fehlern hinterlassen, ohne Interesse am eigentlichen Produkt zu haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin schon glücklich, wenn ich überhaupt von einer News erfahre. Ob die jetzt 100% dem Leitfaden entspricht, oder nur kopiert ist, ist mir dabei fast egal. Selbst mit einer News, welche nur aus einem Link besteht, kann ich mich notfalls anfreunden, wenn es sich um ein wichtiges Thema handelt, von dem es notwendig ist zu erfahren. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich verlange, dass "schlechte News" jetzt geduldet werden. Hinweise auf einhalten des Leitfadens halte ich weiterhin für richtig, jedoch nicht so wie es zur Zeit häufig geschieht.
Ärgerlich fand ich letztens auch, dass ich in einem News Thread ein paar Fragen zum Thema stellen wollte, jener Thread allerdings geschlossen wurde mit Hinweis auf nicht einhalten des Leitfadens. 
Solange es nicht einen besseren News Thread dazu gibt, welchen Grund gibt es dann einen Thread zu schließen, in dem man noch diskutieren kann? 
Ein ähnliches Spiel läuft ab, wenn die News "alt" ist, sprich schon auf der PCGH Main steht. Dann wird ein Thread auch meist geschlossen, mit dem Verweis auf die PCGH News. Zumindest ich poste lieber im User News Forum, als in den Kommentaren zu PCGH Artikeln, gerade bei Themen, die Leute oft emotional werden lässt - Stichwort Fanboys...

Gut, letzter Teil ist in den Regeln festgelegt. Aber für den ersten Teil meines Anliegens würde ich mir eine Regelung wünschen. D.h. entweder es wird klar gesagt Postings die nicht zum Thema beitragen und nur auf Fehler hinweisen sind erlaubt, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Lee schrieb:


> Ich meine, klar kann man jemanden mal darauf hinweisen, dass die News nicht dem Leitfaden entspricht, aber wenn man merkt, dass entsprechender User nur in dem Thread gepostet hat, um loszuwerden, dass die News "Müll" ist, ohne etwas zum Thema beizutragen, grenzt das in meinen Augen schon an Spam. Genauso wie User die im Marktplatz rumschwirren und Mod spielen, in dem sie einfach nur Posts zu Fehlern hinterlassen, ohne Interesse am eigentlichen Produkt zu haben.



Ich teile in diesem Punkt deine Auffassung. Solche Dinge haben im Thread nichts zu suchen - weil Offtopic - und können genauso gut per PN dem TE mitgeteilt werden. Ich schlage vor, wenn solche Dinge dir/euch auffallen, dann verwendet den Melde-Button. Ich werde in Zukunft verstärkt danach Ausschau halten.



> Ich für meinen Teil bin schon glücklich, wenn ich überhaupt von einer News erfahre. Ob die jetzt 100% dem Leitfaden entspricht, oder nur kopiert ist, ist mir dabei fast egal. Selbst mit einer News, welche nur aus einem Link besteht, kann ich mich notfalls anfreunden, wenn es sich um ein wichtiges Thema handelt, von dem es notwendig ist zu erfahren. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich verlange, dass "schlechte News" jetzt geduldet werden. Hinweise auf einhalten des Leitfadens halte ich weiterhin für richtig, jedoch nicht so wie es zur Zeit häufig geschieht.



Ganz egal ist es nicht. Auch die User-News sollten eine gewisse inhaltliche und formelle Qualität aufweisen. Das ist alleine schon aus Gründen der Fairness gegenüber den Usern geboten, die sich viel Mühe mit ihren User-News geben. Schließlich erscheinen User-News mit Top-Inhalt und Form genauso auf der Main, wie News, die nur aus Links bestehen. Davon abgesehen gibt es auch eine (rechtliche) Verpflichtung vom Betreiber gewisse News aus zu sortieren. Dazu gehören die typischen Plagiate und sonstige Inhalte ohne Quellenangabe. In dieser Hinsicht ist die Erstellung von regeln und deren Einhaltung/Durchsetzung zwingend erforderlich. 



> Ärgerlich fand ich letztens auch, dass ich in einem News Thread ein paar Fragen zum Thema stellen wollte, jener Thread allerdings geschlossen wurde mit Hinweis auf nicht einhalten des Leitfadens.
> Solange es nicht einen besseren News Thread dazu gibt, welchen Grund gibt es dann einen Thread zu schließen, in dem man noch diskutieren kann?
> Ein ähnliches Spiel läuft ab, wenn die News "alt" ist, sprich schon auf der PCGH Main steht. Dann wird ein Thread auch meist geschlossen, mit dem Verweis auf die PCGH News. Zumindest ich poste lieber im User News Forum, als in den Kommentaren zu PCGH Artikeln, gerade bei Themen, die Leute oft emotional werden lässt - Stichwort Fanboys...



Das Problem ist bekannt. Lösungswege werden bereits erarbeitet und über Input freue ich mich ganz persönlich natürlich. Es ist sicherlich nicht schön für einen User, der sich Mühe gemacht, ein paar Stunden später seinen Thread geschlossen zu bekommen. In erster Linie geschieht das um doppelte Diskussionen > Cross-Posting (und manchmal auch Brandherde) zu vermeiden.


----------



## der_knoben (20. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache: Werbung für Spiele-Clans ist ja offiziell verboten. Ihr solltet von dieser Regel den PCGHX-Clan eventuell ausschließen. Sonst führt das noch zu Verwirrung. Habs jetzt bei 2 Usern gesehen, die quasi Werbung dafür machen. In einem anderen (geschlossenen) Thread wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass Werbung für Clans verboten ist.


 Was ist eigentlich hieraus geworden?


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich teile in diesem Punkt deine Auffassung. Solche Dinge haben im Thread nichts zu suchen - weil Offtopic - und können genauso gut per PN dem TE mitgeteilt werden. Ich schlage vor, wenn solche Dinge dir/euch auffallen, dann verwendet den Melde-Button. Ich werde in Zukunft verstärkt danach Ausschau halten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte gerne das Thema aufgreifen.

Ich bin gerade davon betroffen, dass meine User-News verschoben wurde, obwohl sie nicht dem Leitfaden für Usernews widerspricht. Ohne Vorwarnung oder sonstiges wurde die News einfach in einem Teil des Forums verschoben wo sie kaum mehr Resonanz erzielt, mangels trafic und somit tot-verschoben wurde.

Ich frage mich wie es sein kann, wenn man nicht gegen die User-News Regeln verstoßen hat? 
Die Begründung war das jenes Thema jetzt immer in den Multimediabereich verschoben werden soll, da sonst die Diskussion ausartet, nur war in dem Fall 5 Seiten lang völlig problemlos verlaufen. Darüber hinaus wurden ähnliche News, die genauso inhaltlich erstellt wurden, im User-News Bereich belassen, siehe die Apple Praktikanten-News, wo ist denn da der Mehrwert/Unterschied zu meiner???. Ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen.
Für mich als gelegentlicher gerne-news-schreiber ist es mehr als unattraktiv das weiter zu forcieren wenn man den gewünschten Bereich nicht nutzen kann, schließlich benötigt es auch Zeit eine ordentliche News zu verfassen, die es aber nicht lohnt aufzubringen, wenn man keine Reichweite erziehlt. 

Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht, insbesondere über die lapidare Begründung, dass war mehr eine Abfuhr als eine konstruktive Lösungsfindung. Ich bin wirklich sehr enttäuscht über die in letzter Zeit immer weniger nachvollziehbare Moderationspolitik.
Entweder man stellt klare Regeln für User-News auf und unterzieht dann alle Veröffentlichungen den gleichen Kriterien oder man läßt das insgesamt bleiben. Aber nicht eine grundlose "ich mach das mal heute so und morgen eben anders" Politik.

Link zur News

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Pokerclock (29. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ohne jetzt näher auf den konkreten Grund einzugehen, warum die News verschoben wurde (ich kenne ihn nicht), hätte ich die "News" vermutlich auch verschoben.

Es handelt sich in dem Fall meiner Meinung nach eher um eine Art Kolumne, nicht um eine aktuelle Nachricht oder Neuigkeit. Sprich der Thread-Bereich User-News ist eher verfehlt. Wenn man gut fundierte Meinungen gerne als Thema für eine Diskussion verwenden möchte, wäre in dem Fall ein Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum die bessere Wahl und für solche Entscheidungen, wohin ein Thread thematisch passt, ist die Moderation verantwortlich. Da bilden die User-News keine Ausnahme. Sicherlich kann es auch kein Grund sein den höheren Traffic im Unterforum User-News zu erwähnen. Wenn man so immer argumentieren würde, hätten wir nur ein einziges Unterforum im Forum.


----------



## DaStash (29. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Tja, wenn das mald er Grund gewesen wäre. War er aber nicht. Begründung ist im Prinzip, dass das Thema zu viel unsachliche Diskussionen mit sich bringt und zukünftig solche Themen gleich in den Multimediabereich verschoben werden sollen und das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen weil a) es nirgends festgelegt wurde und so der Verdacht der Willkür aufkommt und b) auch in keinster Weise, obwohl ich darum gebeten hatte, ein Kompromiss angeboten wurde.
Und das ist wirklich sehr enttäuschend, insbesondere weil das Thema so gut lief...

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie es sein kann, wenn man nicht gegen die User-News Regeln verstoßen hat?
> Die Begründung war das jenes Thema jetzt immer in den Multimediabereich verschoben werden soll, da sonst die Diskussion ausartet, nur war in dem Fall 5 Seiten lang völlig problemlos verlaufen.



Zum Zeitpunkt der Verschiebung hatte die Meldung 48 Antworten erhalten. Davon waren 10 der Löschung bedürftig. Ein selbstständig regelkonformer Thread sieht anders aus und je nach Darstellung war das verbleibende nur eine Seite, nicht fünf.
Zudem wurde keine "News tot-verschoben". Zum einen, wie bereits erwähnt, war es keine News, sondern ein Verweis auf eine ~Kolumne (ich gebe zu: Die Regeln verbieten nur Verweise auf "andere Diskussionen" - aber die Ähnlichkeit sollte ebenso offensichtlich sein, wie die Tatsache, dass das nichts neues zu "PC", "G" oder "H" vermittelt wird). Zum anderen wurde, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, "mit temporären" Verweis verschoben - d.h. sie sollte in der User-News noch eine zeitlang verlinkt.
Blöd ist zugegebenermaßen, wenn der Kollege das nicht entsprechend rüberbringt.
(Nett ist allerdings, dass er sich nicht zwei Klicks gespart und das ganze regelkonform gelöscht hat, weil quasi keinerlei Inhalt aus der Quelle mit eigenen Worten wiedergegeben wird, wie von den Regeln verlangt  )


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Auch wenn DaStashs Thread in meinen Augen keine News war, so finde ich die Art und Weise wie er verschoben wurde sehr willkürlich. Das ganze geschah quasi über Nacht, ohne entsprechenden Hinweis auf der Newsseite (Thread verschoben) für die Teilnehmer.

Ebenfalls sind in diesem Thread willkürlich Posts gelöscht worden wie beispielsweise diese Konversation:



> _ Zitat von McClaine _
> "in dem Sinne is es keine News, aber er hats schon schön dargestellt, von daher lass ich´s nochmal durchgehen..."





> _Zitat von Cook2211_
> "Alles klar"



Diese beiden Posts sind harmlos, es wurde niemand angegriffen oder beleidigt und auch der TE hat sie als ironische Bemerkung aufgefasst, die noch nicht mal wirklich Off-Topic war, da sie sich auf den Inhalt der News bezieht.

Ich habe sowieso in letzter Zeit den Eindruck, dass einige Mods aufs Geratewohl einen Post nach dem andere löschen, unabhängig vom Inhalt/der Aussage. Hauptsache gelöscht.....
Ich meine, dass sich jemand mal aufregt, oder mal einen Scherz macht, dass gehört in einem Forum dazu. Aber der ein oder andere Mod versucht (und das meistens auch noch anonym) uns User an der ganz, ganz kurzen Kette zu halten, so als wären wir in einer Klosterschule.

Von daher müssen Leute, die das Forum mit Content füllen, sei es DaStash mit seinen News, oder auch ich (Tagebuch, Erklärung zur Kühlung bei SLI...), sich fragen in wie fern das überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist hier teilzunehmen und sich zu engagieren, wenn man auf der anderen Seite der Willkür irgendwelcher Moderatoren ausgesetzt ist, die anscheinend tun und lassen können was sie wollen, ohne entsprechende, gerechtfertigte Begründungen liefern zu müssen.


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Von daher müssen Leute, die das Forum mit Content füllen, sei es DaStash mit seinen News, oder auch ich (Tagebuch, Erklärung zur Kühlung bei SLI...), sich fragen in wie fern das überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist hier teilzunehmen und sich zu engagieren, wenn man auf der anderen Seite der *Willkür irgendwelcher Moderatoren ausgesetzt ist*, die anscheinend tun und lassen können was sie wollen, ohne entsprechende, gerechtfertigte Begründungen liefern zu müssen.


 
Ich denke das trifft auch ganz gut die Problematik von DaStash auf.
Desweiteren kann ich eure Kritik voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sind in diesem Thread willkürlich Posts gelöscht worden wie beispielsweise diese Konversation:
> Diese beiden Posts sind harmlos, es wurde niemand angegriffen oder beleidigt und auch der TE hat sie als ironische Bemerkung aufgefasst, die noch nicht mal wirklich Off-Topic war, da sie sich auf den Inhalt der News bezieht.



Das sehe ich anders, wie auch die Kollegen. Diese beiden von dir zitierten Beiträge haben mit dem Thema des Threads nichts zu tun, sondern sind bestenfalls eine Diskussion darüber, ob das eine News ist oder nicht. > Offtopic und eher ein Fall für PN. Von Willkür kann keine Rede sein. Der fehlende Hinweis ist allerdings verbesserungswürdig. Das lässt das Ausblenden der Beiträge an sich aber nicht als "falsch" erscheinen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, wie auch die Kollegen. Diese beiden von dir zitierten Beiträge haben mit dem Thema des Threads nichts zu tun, sondern sind bestenfalls eine Diskussion darüber, ob das eine News ist oder nicht. > Offtopic und eher ein Fall für PN. Von Willkür kann keine Rede sein. Der fehlende Hinweis ist allerdings verbesserungswürdig. Das lässt das Ausblenden der Beiträge an sich aber nicht als "falsch" erscheinen.



Wenn diese beiden wirklich harmlosen Beiträge ausgeblendet werden, dann wünsche ich euch in Zukunft viel Spaß, denn dann müsstet ihr täglich tausende von Beiträgen ausblenden, was wiederum nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Forums sein kann, wo es durchaus erlaubt sein sollte, auch den ein oder anderen Off-Topic-Gedanken in einem Thread auszutauschen, oder auch einmal einen etwas ironischen Beitrag einzubringen.
Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Reglementierung und Maßregelung!


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Dann wirst du in Zukunft bei nachlässiger Handhabung solcher Beiträge, Threads ohne Themen lesen dürfen und ganz besonders in Smartphone-Threads (noch) schlimmere Offtopic-Fanboy-Diskussionen erleben dürfen. Ironische Beiträge sind nämlich oftmals der Startpunkt solcher unerwünschten Diskussionen. Das wird in deinen Augen vielleicht wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera erscheinen, doch ist das für Ordnung und Übersicht in den Threads leider unerlässlich.

Wenn du Offtopic-Gedanken austauschen möchtest, auch dafür hat das Forum geeignete Plätze.


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

ich seh es so:
Diese News ist Ansichtssache, ich und viele anderen User sehen es sicherlich auch nicht als ne "reguläre" News, aber genauso wenig gehört sich das in den "Tablet-PC, Handy, Smartphone, PDA und Navigation" Thread, denn damit hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Genauso wenig wäre es nötig gewesen, diesen Thread zu löschen. Da stehen viele( mir unbekannte) Fakten drin, interessante Fakten, daher war das für mich ne News. Und nach Regelwerkverstoß sieht mir das ganze auch nicht aus.

Meine Kommentare zu Thema, die meine Ansicht dessen beschreiben wurden ausgeblendet, daher habe ich 0 Bock das hier wieder aufzugreifen. Das war auch unnötig mMn... aber naja. 

Poker und Ruyven haben wenigstens soviel Anstand und geben ein Feedback zur Mod-Aktion, viele andere machen das nicht. Und ihr beiden seit mir auch positiv in Erinnerung geblieben, da man mit euch reden kann, anders mit vielen anderen Mods hier.

Kurz: 
-Beiträge. speziell in diesem Thread waren für mich kein OFF Topic, da kann man wenn man strikt nach Regelwerk vorgeht mehr als 50% der Kommis löschen...in jedem Thread
-Beiträge, die auch Kommentare zum Thema beinhalten und unter anderen nen kurzen Kommentar an die Frage: News oder nicht!? - wurden anscheinend auch ausgeblendet... nicht zum ersten mal, cool
-Dieser Thread gehört sich sicher nicht in den Tablet bereich (und nach euch auch net in die News) und wegen dem sollen wir froh sein das dieser net gelöscht wurde?!  Der Beitrag enthält Links, Fakten und dermaßen gebündelt habe ich zu dem Thema noch nix gesehen, daher jedenfalls ein sehr nützlicher Beitrag und für mich persönlich ne News...

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Wie schon gesagt gehört auch so etwas zu Diskussionen dazu. Witz/Ironie/Off-Topic in Maßen. Da sollten Mods auch mal ein Auge zudrücken, wenn es nicht ausartet. Ich meine, die Aktivität hier im Forum ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, und keine Bundestagsdiskussion. Wenn man zukünftig nicht mehr ironisch sein darf, oder mal einen Witz machen kann, ohne das der Beitrag gelöscht wird, wo soll das denn hinführen?


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt gehört auch so etwas zu Diskussionen dazu. Witz/Ironie/Off-Topic in Maßen. Da sollten Mods auch mal ein Auge zudrücken, wenn es nicht ausartet. Ich meine, die Aktivität hier im Forum ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, und keine Bundestagsdiskussion. Wenn man zukünftig nicht mehr ironisch sein darf, oder mal einen Witz machen kann, ohne das der Beitrag gelöscht wird, wo soll das denn hinführen?


 
+1  (is das jetzt auch Offtopic?)


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



McClaine schrieb:


> -Dieser Thread gehört sich sicher nicht in den Tablet bereich (und nach euch auch net in die News) und wegen dem sollen wir froh sein das dieser net gelöscht wurde?!  Der Beitrag enthält Links, Fakten und dermaßen gebündelt habe ich zu dem Thema noch nix gesehen, daher jedenfalls ein sehr nützlicher Beitrag und für mich persönlich ne News...



Das Problem hier ist das Abgrenzungskriterium "Nutzen". Wie soll man den Nutzen beurteilen? Wo sind die harten Grenzen für eine halbwegs objektive Entscheidung? Auch hier würden hunderte Threads im User-News-Forum landen, weil sie nützlich sind.

Dass der Thread auch nicht in das Unterforum gehört, halte ich jetzt auch für etwas verfehlt. Das fängt bereits beim Aufmacher des verlinkten Artikels an. Was zeigt der? Richtig, ein Tablet-PC.

Wir kommen jetzt aber auch langsam vom Einzel ins Tausendstel. Vieleleicht sollten wir uns mal Gedanken machen, wie mit Threads dieser Art in Zukunft umgegangen werden soll. Problemstellungen:

- sich überschneidende Threads mit ähnlichen Themen im User-News-Bereich, insbesondere Smartphone-Themen
- ausartende Offtopic-Diskussionen (ich bin für konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge der aktuellen Regeln sehr offen):



> *4.5 Spam*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


- Abgrenzungen, was eine "News" ist.

Wohl dann, ich bitte um Vorschläge.

EDIT



> +1  (is das jetzt auch Offtopic?)


Seit gestern definitiv. Dafür gibt es jetzt die gefällt-mir-Funktion. Auch hier wird es in Zukunft vermehrt Eingriffe der Moderation geben, bei Beiträgen dieser Art.


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



> *4.5 Spam*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


Vergleich ich das mit dem "Off-Topic", gennant von Cook, oder meinetwegen dem gesamten Verlauf, stelle ich fest:
1. die Aussagen stehen im Bezug zum Startpost
2. es werden keine Aussagen wiederholt
3. nichts davon zutrifft
4. auch nicht explizit, ausser 1 oder 2 Aussnahmen, aber dann wird alles gelöscht...
5. Interesse an der Diskussion war augenscheinlich gegeben
6. ok, primär wäre dann nur ein Smily was aber nicht der Fall ist
7. Geschäftschädigend speziell für Apple nicht, da die wohl kaum interessiert was so ein kleiner Furz wie ich schreib...

Dann haben wir von 7 Punkten, 1nen der eher schlecht als recht auf den ausgeblendeten Inhalt passt.
Für mich eigentlich alles ein Nonsense. Die Regeln sind zwar klar definiert, aber auslegen kann man das ganze, wie es einem passt...




> Wir kommen jetzt aber auch langsam vom Einzel ins Tausendstel.  Vieleleicht sollten wir uns mal Gedanken machen, wie mit Threads dieser  Art in Zukunft umgegangen werden soll. Problemstellungen:
> 
> - sich überschneidende Threads mit ähnlichen Themen im User-News-Bereich, insbesondere Smartphone-Themen
> - ausartende Offtopic-Diskussionen (ich bin für konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge der aktuellen Regeln sehr offen):


Naja wie üblich eben, bei doppel Themen, den letzten zu machen und den ersten damit fördern, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
Bei ausartung hab ich ja bereits bei dem Tablet/Phone Thema meine Sulze dazugegeben. Bevor man jemanden eine Auszeit gibt sollte eben von der Moderation
-a mehr präventiv Aufklärung betrieben werden, sprich vorab oder so früh wie möglich in den Thread schreiben, das Wars und Offtopic unerwünscht sind und gnadenlos terminiert und der User kastriert wird
-b aktiv am geschehen mitwirken, von der Spectate Position vllt mal mitreden!? Falls das ganze in die falsche Bahn geht kann man schon vor nem 10Seiten WAR eingreifen
-c die Regeln klarer auslegen, damit eine Fehlinterpretation unmöglich wird (ihr wisst ja selber wie viele User die Regeln überhaupt lesen und im nachhinein werden über die Regeln diskutiert)

zB:
*4.5 Spam* 
 Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen, sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die 


in keinem direkten Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden ("Offtopic-Spam").
ausschließlich    eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread    getätigt wurde. Ausserdem Dialoge und Quotes andauernd zu wiederholen. (Es gilt: Bevor man in eine Diskussion einsteigt, ist    deren bisheriger Verlauf zu lesen.)
gar keine eigene Aussage    enthalten, sondern ohne weitere Argumentation einer bereits getätigten    zustimmen oder wiedersprechen, siehe Punkt 2  (in aller Regel ist eine private oder    Profilnachricht der geeignete Weg, wenn man andere Personen in ihrer    Meinung unterstützen möchte).
in anderer Weise ausschließlich    eine einzelne Zielperson addressieren. Das hier ist ein Forum und kein Klassentreffen ^^(Wiederum gilt: Dafür gibt es    PNs. Forenthreads dienen der Diskussion mit mehreren.)
offensichtlich    kein Interesse an einer Diskussion wiederspiegeln, sprich auch Bashing, argumentieren ohne Beweise und somit provozieren (z.B. Posts, die    keine neue Diskussionsgrundlage bieten, in alten Threads, die keine    aktive Diskussion mehr enthalten; Posts die nur die eigene Meinung    wiedergeben und deren Autor kein Interesse an einer weiteren    Diskussionsbeteiligung zeigt).
primär aus Smilies, Satzzeichen oder Links ohne Themenbezug bestehen.
geschäftsschädigende    Behauptungen aufstellen, ohne diese belegen zu können. Es sei    ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass schwere Fälle auch einen Verstoß    gegen 2.4 "Beleidigungen" darstellen können.
-d
die Regeln vereinfachen, damit sie jeder Honk, also auch ich restlos verstehen kann (und etwas davon merken kann^^) und somit eine Diskusion in diesem Bereich überflüssig macht.

Speziell in dem Apple Fall hätte ich den Post in den News gelassen, 
da kein Bashing stattfand, niemand ausfällig wurde, das Thema vom TE sauber und in Form einer News präsentiert wurde, wenig bis gar kein Spam zu finden war und da das Thema (abgesehen von dem Tab was es im Link darstellen soll) nichts, wirklich nichts mit der Technikecke, die im Smartphonebereich zu finden ist, zu tun hat. 

Ach, der Gefällt mir Button ist bestimmt von Facebook patentiert, muss ich gleich ma petzen xD
Ist alles Ansichtssache und das ist das größte Problem finde ich. So genug geschrieben, mir reichts


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt der Verschiebung hatte die Meldung 48 Antworten erhalten. Davon waren 10 der Löschung bedürftig. Ein selbstständig regelkonformer Thread sieht anders aus und je nach Darstellung war das verbleibende nur eine Seite, nicht fünf.


 Wie bitte? Selbst wenn ihr die paar OT Beiträge rausnehmt wären es immer noch 4 Seiten wo vernünftig debattiert wurde. Und nach der Logik solltet ihr erst einmal den aktuellen Artikel bei den User-News bezüglich des Bulldozer aufräumen, da könntet ihr locker 1/3 der Posts wegrationalisieren.^^


> Zudem wurde keine "News tot-verschoben". Zum einen, wie bereits erwähnt, war es keine News, sondern ein Verweis auf eine ~Kolumne (ich gebe zu: Die Regeln verbieten nur Verweise auf "andere Diskussionen" - aber die Ähnlichkeit sollte ebenso offensichtlich sein, *wie die Tatsache, dass das nichts neues zu "PC", "G" oder "H" vermittelt wird*).


Wie bitte, dass ist doch jetzt nicht dein ernst. Danach ausgehend kann man 1/4 bis 1/3 der U-News woanders hinverschieben, siehe Apple/Praktikanten News etc.. Des Weiteren frag ich mich was dann überhaupt die Smartphone/Multimediarubrik auf der PCGH Main macht. Die dürfte ja nach gleichen Maßstäben dann auch nicht dort gezeigt werden.^^


> Zum anderen wurde, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, "mit temporären" Verweis verschoben - d.h. sie sollte in der User-News noch eine zeitlang verlinkt.
> Blöd ist zugegebenermaßen, wenn der Kollege das nicht entsprechend rüberbringt.


 Kann ja sein, nur hat das keiner mitbekommen.


> (Nett ist allerdings, dass er sich nicht zwei Klicks gespart und das ganze regelkonform gelöscht hat, weil quasi keinerlei Inhalt aus der Quelle mit eigenen Worten wiedergegeben wird, wie von den Regeln verlangt  )


Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder doch? Ich habe die komplette News mit eigenen Worten geschrieben und elementare Inhalte als Vorgeschmack in den Mengentext eingebaut. Des Weiteren habe ich auch alle W Fragen die mit eingebaut werden konnten eingepflegt und darüber hinaus weitergehende Recherche betrieben um teilweise Geschriebenes aus anderen Quellen zu belegen.

Keine Ahnung wo ich mich da nicht an den Leitfaden gehalten haben soll.^^

Man hätte auch einfach mal einen Kompromissvorschlag finden können oder mich evtl. vorab anschreiben etc.. Aber die News ohne jegliches Kommentar oder Hinweis einfach zu verschieben und in einem Bereich zu platzieren wo sie quasi null Informationskraft entfaltet, ist nicht die feine englische Art und passt irgendwie in letzter Zeit auch zu den teilweise fragwürdigen Moderationsentscheidungen. Irgendwie konnte man mit den MOD´s früher mal konstruktiver umgehen aber in letzter Zeit habe ich das Gefühl das eher kompromisslos Entschieden wird und das nicht immer unter Berücksichtigung der Regeln, siehe bei meinem Fall. Ich habe einfach nicht gegen die Richtlinien für User-News verstoßen und mein Inhalt bezieht sich auf ein Thema was schon viele andere User-News als auch PCGH News abgehandelt haben. Wo ist denn der Bezug bei der Gerichtsverhandlung zwischen Apple und Samsung zu PCGH, wie du vorhin kritisiert hast???



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann wirst du in Zukunft bei nachlässiger Handhabung solcher Beiträge, Threads ohne Themen lesen dürfen und ganz besonders in Smartphone-Threads (noch) schlimmere Offtopic-Fanboy-Diskussionen erleben dürfen. Ironische Beiträge sind nämlich oftmals der Startpunkt solcher unerwünschten Diskussionen. Das wird in deinen Augen vielleicht wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera erscheinen, doch ist das für Ordnung und Übersicht in den Threads leider unerlässlich.
> 
> Wenn du Offtopic-Gedanken austauschen möchtest, auch dafür hat das Forum geeignete Plätze.


Nur wirkt es wirklich sehr willkührlich wie moderiert wird. In dem Bulldozer Thread(User-News) wird so gut wie kaum moderiert und da sind OT Beiträge noch und öcher. Wo ist da bitte die Logik? 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nur wirkt es wirklich sehr willkührlich wie moderiert wird. In dem Bulldozer Thread(User-News) wird so gut wie kaum moderiert und da sind OT Beiträge noch und öcher. Wo ist da bitte die Logik?



Ich habe den kompletten Thread jetzt durchgelesen und einige Beiträge geändert und entfernt, die hauptsächlich Offtopic enthielten und einen Hinweis im Thread hinterlassen.

Warum ich das vorher nicht getan habe? War das erste Mal, dass ich in den Thread geschaut habe. Ja, auch ich habe noch ein Leben außerhalb der Moderatortätig, so wie alle anderen Kollegen auch.

Was ich vermisst habe beim Durchlesen waren beschwichtigende oder ermahnende Worte von euch. Man braucht keine Moderator-Rechte, um für Ruhe im Thread zu sorgen. Etwas Eigenverantwortung von den Usern ist, ganz besonders bei Forderungen nach mehr Präsenz, essentiell für Ordnung in einem Thread. Wer wegsieht, muss sich auch nicht wundern, dass es eskaliert und die Moderation erst zu spät davon erfährt.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe den kompletten Thread jetzt durchgelesen und einige Beiträge geändert und entfernt, die hauptsächlich Offtopic enthielten und einen Hinweis im Thread hinterlassen.
> Warum ich das vorher nicht getan habe? War das erste Mal, dass ich in den Thread geschaut habe. Ja, auch ich habe noch ein Leben außerhalb der Moderatortätig, so wie alle anderen Kollegen auch.



Daran zweifelt ja auch niemand.
Wenn ein Mod aber kommentarlos einen Thread verschiebt, sich also noch nicht mal Zeit nimmt seine Entscheidung im Thread selber zu begründen, dann ist das nicht fair und vor allen Dingen sehr unhöflich uns Usern gegenüber, und bedeutet für mich letztlich, dass dieser betreffende Mod (wer auch immer es war), vielleicht besser seine Tätigkeit hier an den Nagel hängt.....



> Was ich vermisst habe beim Durchlesen waren beschwichtigende oder ermahnende Worte von euch. Man braucht keine Moderator-Rechte, um für Ruhe im Thread zu sorgen. Etwas Eigenverantwortung von den Usern ist, ganz besonders bei Forderungen nach mehr Präsenz, essentiell für Ordnung in einem Thread. Wer wegsieht, muss sich auch nicht wundern, dass es eskaliert und die Moderation erst zu spät davon erfährt.



Genau diese Eigenverantwortung hat DaStash in seinem Thread, und auch in vielen anderen Threads zuvor (auch mir gegenüber) an den Tag gelegt. Und was hat er davon gehabt? Das ein übereifriger Mod seinen Thread in die tiefsten Tiefen des Forums verbannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Selbst wenn ihr die paar OT Beiträge rausnehmt wären es immer noch 4 Seiten wo vernünftig debattiert wurde. Und nach der Logik solltet ihr erst einmal den aktuellen Artikel bei den User-News bezüglich des Bulldozer aufräumen, da könntet ihr locker 1/3 der Posts wegrationalisieren.^^
> 
> Wie bitte, dass ist doch jetzt nicht dein ernst. Danach ausgehend kann man 1/4 bis 1/3 der U-News woanders hinverschieben, siehe Apple/Praktikanten News etc..



Ich hab an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass ich den User-News-Bereich vollkommen durchmoderiere. Um ehrlich zu sein: Mir reicht das WPW und die gefühlt 20 Leute am Tag, die zu blöd, ihre Anfrage in den richtigen Bereich des Waküforums zu stellen - schließlich ist das hier meine Freizeit und die will ich z.T. auch mit angenehmen Dingen verbringen.
Also ja: Durchaus möglich, dass da noch viel mehr zu tun ist (hast du es alles gemeldet?) - ich nehme hier nur Stellung zu einem Einzelfall, in dem angeblich gegen regelkonforme Dinge vorgegangen sein soll.



> Des Weiteren frag ich mich was dann überhaupt die Smartphone/Multimediarubrik auf der PCGH Main macht. Die dürfte ja nach gleichen Maßstäben dann auch nicht dort gezeigt werden.^^



Diese hat zumindest einen klaren Bezug zu "Hardware", mit fortschreitender Entwicklung auch zu "Games" und sie enthält News zu beidem. Nicht links zu einer Kolumne, wo sich jemand über eine Marke aufregt. 100% passen tut sie natürlich trotzdem nicht - weswegen es ja eben mitlerweile eine eigene Rubrik ist und nicht mehr Bestandteil des normalen News-Flusses.



> Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder doch? Ich habe die komplette News mit eigenen Worten geschrieben und elementare Inhalte als Vorgeschmack in den Mengentext eingebaut. Des Weiteren habe ich auch alle W Fragen die mit eingebaut werden konnten eingepflegt und darüber hinaus weitergehende Recherche betrieben um teilweise Geschriebenes aus anderen Quellen zu belegen.



Ich geb ja zu, dass ich mir die Quelle nicht komplett reingezogen habe, aber wenn da tatsächlich keine weiteren Informationen drinstehen, die du hättest angeben können, dann wäre das ganze nirgendwo eine Erwähnung wert gewesen. Allererste Anforderung an eine News -noch vor allen Regeln- sollte wohl sein, dass sie einen über irgendwas informieren kann. Die einzige Information bei dir ist "es gibt Quelle XYZ zu Thema AB".
Das ist ein guter Diskussionsstartpunkt, aber als News würde mir das nicht reichen.



> Man hätte auch einfach mal einen Kompromissvorschlag finden können oder mich evtl. vorab anschreiben etc..



"vorher anschreiben" endet bei zuvielen Kandidaten leider damit, dass man drei Tage wartet und dann kann man sich das moderieren auch gleich ganz sparen. Aber begleitende Kommunikation sollte es geben, wenn der Fall nicht extrem offensichtlich ist (und das war hier, zumindest nach Löschung der Posts, die die mangelnde Eignung als News kritisierten, nicht mehr der Fall), da muss ich dir Recht geben.



> Wo ist denn der Bezug bei der Gerichtsverhandlung zwischen Apple und Samsung zu PCGH, wie du vorhin kritisiert hast???



Wo liegt der Bezug zwischen Patentstreitigkeiten und Hardware...  






Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was ich vermisst habe beim Durchlesen waren beschwichtigende oder ermahnende Worte von euch. Man braucht keine Moderator-Rechte, um für Ruhe im Thread zu sorgen.



/sign


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wer wegsieht, muss sich auch nicht wundern, dass es eskaliert und die Moderation erst zu spät davon erfährt.


Entschuldige bitte aber da ist nichts ausgeartet. Es gab vielleicht 6 Post wo "auch" angemerkt wurde das die News nicht der passende Bereich ist, dass war aber alles sachlich.

Des Weiteren wollte ich gerne wissen warum nun andere News, siehe meine Beispiele, bestehen bleiben und meine News, sie ruyvens Anmerkung(PCGH-Thema verfehlt), verschoben wird, dass ergibt einfach keinen Sinn?!?
@Beispiel Bulldozer Thread
Da diskutieren Moderatoren und teilweise auch Redakteure mit und dennoch bleibt der Thread unmoderiert. Es geht mir nicht darum zu sagen das ihr nichts macht aber ich verstehe einfach nicht warum die harmlose Diskusion/ die News allgemein, in meiner News so moderiert wird und in anderen Threads wo es viel mehr OT gibt und unsachlichere Diskussion die Leine so lang gelassen wird und das obwohl MOD´s anwesend sind.^^

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau diese Eigenverantwortung hat DaStash in seinem Thread, und auch in vielen anderen Threads zuvor (auch mir gegenüber) an den Tag gelegt. Und was hat er davon gehabt? Das ein übereifriger Mod seinen Thread in die tiefsten Tiefen des Forums verbannt.



Die Tiefen des Forums ist wohl übertrieben. Wir reden hier über ein Unter-Forum, dass ein starkes Wachstum an Besucherandrang hat. Die Main-Ausrichtung ist daran nicht ganz unschuldig. Und wie schon von ruyven und mir geschrieben, ist die fehlende Kommunikation beim Verschieben sicherlich nicht optimal gelaufen. Da gibt es auch nix dran zu rütteln, aber dass hier dann gleich wieder "Mod-Raus"-Rufe kommen, ist unangebracht. Zumal hier ein in meinen Augen Einzelfall aufgebauscht und als "Regel" dargestellt wird (vor allem, weil die Verschiebung aus materiellen wie auch aus formellen Gründen gerechtfertigt erschien). Auch das ist unangebracht und führt uns nicht weiter zu einer Lösung zur Behandlung von Threads dieser Art.

McClaine oben hat schon mal den Anfang gemacht und sich an den Regeln orientiert. Dort sollten wir auch weiter machen und Lösungen in Regelform bringen, anstatt hier Vorwürfe in den Raum zu hämmern. Ansonsten kann man sich das hier auch gleich schenken.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> aber dass hier dann gleich wieder "Mod-Raus"-Rufe kommen, ist unangebracht. Zumal hier ein in meinen Augen Einzelfall aufgebauscht und als "Regel" dargestellt wird (vor allem, weil die Verschiebung aus materiellen wie auch aus formellen Gründen gerechtfertigt erschien). Auch das ist unangebracht und führt uns nicht weiter zu einer Lösung zur Behandlung von Threads dieser Art.



Das ist auch kein "Mod-Raus" Ruf, sondern nur meine persönliche Einschätzung (keine Forderung).


Zum Thema.
Ich fände es zum Beispiel nicht verkehrt, wenn die User News stärker differenziert würden.

Zum Beispiel in:

PC-Hardware News
PC-Software News (Games, Anwendungen, Treiber)
Sonstige Hardware- und Software-News (Apple, Konsolen, Tablets, Apps, Betriebssysteme usw.)
Sonstige News aus aller Welt

Das könnte solchen Diskussionen wie der unseren vorbeugen, und in den sonstigen News könnte vieles, was momentan verschoben wird einen Platz finden, so auch DaStash's Thread.


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein "Mod-Raus" Ruf, sondern nur meine persönliche Einschätzung (keine Forderung).
> 
> 
> Zum Thema.
> ...


Das halte ich für eine sinnvolle Idee. Beziehungsweise wenn das nicht gewünscht ist soll man das auch klar definieren. Es waren einfach schon zu viele User-News welche die hier zu letzt genannten Kriterien nicht erfüllt haben, welche auch bestehen blieben. 

@Ruyven/Poker
Was gäbe es denn für Möglichkeiten in dem speziellen Fall eine Lösung zu finden, mit der beide Parteien leben können?

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Technisch stünde dem jedenfalls nichts entgegen (nach Rückfrage mit Falk). Die Spiegelung auf der Main würde scheinbar trotz Unterforen funktionieren. Ob es sinnvoll ist, müsste man erst mal diskutieren. Abgeneigt bin ich dieser Lösung nicht, auch wenn es dann Grundproblem der Flames und Fanboys nicht löst.


----------



## DaStash (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich denke schon das es sinnvoll ist, gerade wenn es Probleme bei der Zuordnung diverser News gibt. Wenn ihr das trennen wollt wäre es zumindestens am einfachsten, auch für euch, da dann die User gleich die News einer bestimmten Kategorie zuordnen könnten.

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit einem Lösungsvorschlag in meinem Fall aus, könnte man nicht die News wieder freischalten und eine Weiterleitung in den Forenbereich machen, ähnlich des Multimediabereiches bei der PCGH-Main?

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> auch wenn es dann Grundproblem der Flames und Fanboys nicht löst.



Nein, das nicht. Dafür gibt es kaum eine sinnvolle Lösung, außer gegen die Verursacher (und gegen die Teilnehmer) dieser Flamewars durchzugreifen, was dann natürlich hier und da ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl der Mods erfordert, wie, ohne das Thema überstrapazieren zu wollen, DaStash's Thread gezeigt hat.
Es gibt halt momentan Themen, wie beispielsweise Bulldozer, die enden unweigerlich in Kleinkriegen zwischen Intel und AMD-Usern. Gleiches gilt dann tatsächlich auch wenn es um Apple geht. Da tut ihr Mods mir auch manchmal echt leid.


Zum Thema mit den News:
Ich fände es super wenn die User-News dahingehend geändert würden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zum Thema.
> Ich fände es zum Beispiel nicht verkehrt, wenn die User News stärker differenziert würden.
> 
> Zum Beispiel in:
> ...



Eigentlich sind die Usernews dafür gedacht, dass wirklich wichtige Meldungen, die die Redaktion nicht oder nicht schnell genug erfasst, an EINER zentralen Stelle von engagierten Usern gepostet werden können. Sie sind kein prominenter Platz für ?alle?, die irgendwas diskutieren wollen. Dafür ist das gesamte Diskussionsforum da. Eine komplette Parallelstruktur für Leute zu schaffen, die -wie DaStash- ihre Funktion als Threadersteller ernstnehmen und eine Diskussion mit einem hochwertigen Startpost einleiten, ist imho nicht sinnvoll. So sollten eigentlich alle Forumsbereiche aussehen, die sich nicht explizit mit Hilfestellungen beschäftigen 
Bei <10 Threads am Tag ist es imho auch aus Übersichtlichtkeitsgründen nicht nötig, eine Unterteilung vorzunehmen.






DaStash schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit einem Lösungsvorschlag in meinem Fall aus, könnte man nicht die News wieder freischalten und eine Weiterleitung in den Forenbereich machen, ähnlich des Multimediabereiches bei der PCGH-Main?



"Freischalten" 
Imho gibt es bei dir nicht viel zu "lösen". Für die mangelnde Kommunikation kann sich die Moderation nur entschuldigen. Der von dir angelegte Thread stellt aber eben keine "News" im Sinne der User-News dar, sondern ein Positivbeispiel für einen sauber angelegten Diskussionsthread. Den kann ich dir da ins Forum hinschieben, wo du ihn gern möchtest (Hardware allgemein?), das wars.
Weiterleitungen dienen dazu, das Leute Themen leicht wiederfinden, die "eben noch da waren" oder aber um Themen, die zwischen zwei Foren stehen, nach ihrer Verschiebung auch im zweiten Thema sichtbar bleiben. "News" ist aber kein Themenkomplex, sondern eine Eigenschaft - und wie mehrfach erwähnt: Reinpassen tut dein Thread da nicht. Ihm jetzt erneut einen Querverweis zu spendieren, wäre nichts anderes als Werbung an unangemessener Stelle.
Zudem muss ich auch ganz ehrlich sagen: Ich glaube nicht, dass von der sachlichen Diskussion viel übrig bleibt, wenn diese Meldung mal 1-2 Nachmittage und Abende auf der Main verlinkt war. Dann hast du den News-Sumpf im Thread. Und das ganze kann wegen ausartetendem Hatertum geschlossen werden


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die Usernews dafür gedacht, dass wirklich wichtige Meldungen, die die Redaktion nicht oder nicht schnell genug erfasst, an EINER zentralen Stelle von engagierten Usern gepostet werden können.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. Die User-News haben aber auch nicht immer mit der Redaktion zu tun, denn es gibt mehr als genügend News die auf der PCGH nicht auftauchen, aber in den User-News.



> Sie sind kein prominenter Platz für ?alle?, die irgendwas diskutieren wollen. Dafür ist das gesamte Diskussionsforum da.



So ist mein Vorschlag ja auch nicht gedacht, und so habe ich mich auch nicht ausgedrückt.
Mein Vorschlag waren Unterforen in den User-News wie "PC-Hardware News" und nicht ein "Allgemeines PC-Hardware-Diskussions-Unterforum".....



> Eine komplette Parallelstruktur für Leute zu schaffen, die -wie DaStash- ihre Funktion als Threadersteller ernstnehmen und eine Diskussion mit einem hochwertigen Startpost einleiten, ist imho nicht sinnvoll. So sollten eigentlich alle Forumsbereiche aussehen, die sich nicht explizit mit Hilfestellungen beschäftigen
> Bei <10 Threads am Tag ist es imho auch aus Übersichtlichtkeitsgründen nicht nötig, eine Unterteilung vorzunehmen.



Wie schon gesagt, so ist mein Vorschlag auch nicht gedacht, denn es geht sich nicht darum eine Parallelstruktur zu schaffen.

Es geht sich darum:

Wenn man die User-News differenziert, dann kann jeder sich von vorne herein nach den Themen umschauen die ihn interessieren (z.B. auch Konsole oder Apple), was dazu führen (könnte), dass sich in diesen Unterforen dann auch nur Leute tummeln, die sich wirklich für diese Themen interessieren und so könnten sich eventuell auch die Fanboy-Kriege bei den User-News reduzieren.

Diskussionen ob eine News sinnvoll ist oder nicht werden so auf jeden Fall minimiert, da es für die News Oberpunkte gibt z.B. Sonstige News. Kommentare wie "was hat diese News hier zu suchen" erübrigen sich dadurch.

Insgesamt würden die User-News dadurch, auch für die Mods, transparenter, übersichtlicher und strukturierter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Verstehe die Absicht - aber denke nicht, dass sie funktionieren würde. Du kannst viele Themen nur funktional scharf abgrenzen (d.h. du kannst "CPU" machen, aber du kannst nicht "Apple" machen, denn wenn der nächste Xeon mal wieder zuerst im Mac verkauft wird...) und selbst wenn du die Kategorien nach Fanboys sortieren könntest: Die engagierten Hater sind ja leider nicht "uninteressiert". Im Gegenteil, sobald irgendwo eine entsprechende Überschrift steht, tauchen sie erst recht darin auf.
Vorteile ergäben sich somit höchstens allgemein, weil man News selektiver ansteuern kann. Aber wie gesagt: Bei 5-10 laufenden Threads am Tag brauchst du länger, um in fünf Unterforen zu gucken, was gerade aktuell ist, als wenn alle 10 Threads in einem Forum zu sehen sind.
Blieben Kommentare ala "passt nicht in die News". Da gibts zwei Varianten:
a) es passt tatsächlich nicht rein (z.B. weil es, wie im Beispiel, ein Diskussionsansatz ist und keine News): Die Leuten haben recht und hätten das auch in jeder noch so feinen Unterteilung der News. Wenn du kein "News\Diskussionen"-Forum schaffst (was, wie gesagt, kompletter Schwachsinn wäre), könnten sie überall meckern.
b) sie haben unrecht. Dann sind es Spamer, die man der Moderation ruhig melden kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstehe die Absicht - aber denke nicht, dass sie funktionieren würde. Du kannst viele Themen nur funktional scharf abgrenzen (d.h. du kannst "CPU" machen, aber du kannst nicht "Apple" machen, denn wenn der nächste Xeon mal wieder zuerst im Mac verkauft wird...) und selbst wenn du die Kategorien nach Fanboys sortieren könntest: Die engagierten Hater sind ja leider nicht "uninteressiert". Im Gegenteil, sobald irgendwo eine entsprechende Überschrift steht, tauchen sie erst recht darin auf.



Könnte natürlich auch sein. Die typischen Hater wird man halt irgendwie nicht los



> Vorteile ergäben sich somit höchstens allgemein, weil man News selektiver ansteuern kann. Aber wie gesagt: Bei 5-10 laufenden Threads am Tag brauchst du länger, um in fünf Unterforen zu gucken, was gerade aktuell ist, als wenn alle 10 Threads in einem Forum zu sehen sind.



Gut, da hast du als Mod natürlich einen besseren Überblick. Ich persönlich würde halt eine Unterteilung der News bevorzugen, was natürlich auch irgendwo Geschmacksache ist.



> Blieben Kommentare ala "passt nicht in die News". Da gibts zwei Varianten:
> a) es passt tatsächlich nicht rein (z.B. weil es, wie im Beispiel, ein Diskussionsansatz ist und keine News): Die Leuten haben recht und hätten das auch in jeder noch so feinen Unterteilung der News. Wenn du kein "News\Diskussionen"-Forum schaffst (was, wie gesagt, kompletter Schwachsinn wäre), könnten sie überall meckern.
> b) sie haben unrecht. Dann sind es Spamer, die man der Moderation ruhig melden kann.



Hm. Etwas sehr schwarz und weiß. Jemand kritisiert die Daseinsberechtigung einer News, und wenn er unrecht hat ist er ein Spamer?
Und die Unterteilung hätte diesbezüglich durchaus Vorteile, auch für die Schreiber. Ich habe eine News über CPUs? Ab ins Hardware-News Unterforum. News über Apple oder die Konsolen? Ab damit in "Sonstige Hardware- und Software News".

Kurz gesagt: Es wäre einfacher und transparenter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Nicht jeder Spamer muss gleich bestraft werden, es gibt auch Leute, die aus echter Unwissenheit sinnloses Zeug (wie z.B. "Das gehört nicht in die News") schreiben


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Da hast du natürlich recht


----------



## jensi251 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mal anmerken das mich diese ganzen Apple User News momentan sehr nerven. Ich meine User News sind zwar sehr schön, aber sie sollten schon noch zu PCGH passen. Hauptsächlich geht es hier ja um den PC und auch ein bisschen um Spiele.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal ein bisschen darüber nachdenkt, was für eine User News zu PCGH passt und was für eine nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

wo ist dein Problem? auch ein Mac nutzt Hardware wie sie auch in anderen PC's verbaut wird. Selbiges gilt für iPhone und iPad auch wen deren HW eher nicht in anderen Smartphones ladet.


----------



## jensi251 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Es geht mir nicht nur um Apple.
Einfach um so News wie neues Update für Produkt ... erhältlich welches nicht mal 1% der Community besitzen. Das finde ich überflüssig.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich finde es gut, dass die User-News etwas breiter gefächert sind, egal ob es um Apple geht, oder auch mal um Konsolen geht.

Am aller nervigsten finde ich momentan die täglichen "News", sowohl auf der Main, als auch bei den User-News, über den Bulldozer-Release und angebliche Bulldozer-Benches. In diesen Threads kauen die gleichen Leute, die gleichen Aussagen wieder und wieder durch, z.B. "Bulldozer ist kein echter Achtkerner", und die Mods müssen ca. die Hälfte aller Posts anschließend löschen, weil das Niveau (wieder) unterirdisch war


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> In diesen Threads kauen immer die gleichen Leute, immer die gleichen Aussagen wieder und wieder durch z.B. "Bulldozer ist kein echter Achtkerner"


 
Solche Threads ziehen die Fanboys halt an, ist aber bei Apple Threads nicht anders oder bei Sandy E Threads.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Threads ziehen die Fanboys halt an, ist aber bei Apple Threads nicht anders oder bei Sandy E Threads.



Das stimmt natürlich.

Aber die Menge an Bulldozer (Kampf)-Threads in den letzten Wochen finde ich schon krass. Apple häuft sich aber auch in letzter Zeit, zumindest was negative News angeht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Das liegt halt an PCGH. Jede Meldung wird aufgenommen und die wird dann kommentiert, egal wie sinnfrei sie ist, Hauptsache Klicks machen, damit die Werbekunden zufrieden sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Scheint wohl so zu sein


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Schön, dann können wir ja wieder zum Thema Forenregeln zurückkommen.


----------



## der_knoben (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache: Werbung für Spiele-Clans ist ja offiziell verboten. Ihr solltet von dieser Regel den PCGHX-Clan eventuell ausschließen. Sonst führt das noch zu Verwirrung. Habs jetzt bei 2 Usern gesehen, die quasi Werbung dafür machen. In einem anderen (geschlossenen) Thread wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass Werbung für Clans verboten ist.


 Dann kann mir hier mal einer ne Antwort draufgeben oder ihr ändert einfach die Regeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich habe die gemeldeten Beiträge gesehen. Du kannst wohl kaum von unerlaubter Werbung sprechen, wenn der betreffende Beitrag in einem PCGH-News-Thread ist, der den PCGHX-Clan bewirbt. Passt nicht so ganz, wenn ich jetzt mit den Forenregeln hantiere. Dann müsste man auch die hwbot und Folding@home-Threads abmahnen.

Irgendwo müsste auch (fast) jedem klar sein, dass der PCGHX-Clan eine Ausnahme bildet. Bereits gut erkennbar an dem Namen des Clans. Und so verwirrend kann es nicht sein, jedenfalls bist du nach (2-3 Jahre) der erste, der hier Probleme in der Formulierung der Regeln sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wo ist dein Problem? auch ein Mac nutzt Hardware wie sie auch in anderen PC's verbaut wird. Selbiges gilt für iPhone und iPad auch wen deren HW eher nicht in anderen Smartphones ladet.


 
Zur Zeit gibt es aber auch immer wieder News, die sich nicht mit Apple-Hardware, sondern mit dem Unternehmen befassen. Oft in einem Stil, der Flames geradezu provoziert. Zwar gehört Apple als Marke auch an den Rand des Themenbereiches, aber etwas weniger wäre schon angemessen.
Nur leider ist es nicht möglich, eine faire Mengenlimitierung in Regeln zu fassen. "Du darfst keine News über Apple schreiben, weil jemand anders diese Woche schon hat" geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es aber auch immer wieder News, die sich nicht mit Apple-Hardware, sondern mit dem Unternehmen befassen. Oft in einem Stil, der Flames geradezu provoziert. Zwar gehört Apple als Marke auch an den Rand des Themenbereiches, aber etwas weniger wäre schon angemessen.
> Nur leider ist es nicht möglich, eine faire Mengenlimitierung in Regeln zu fassen. "Du darfst keine News über Apple schreiben, weil jemand anders diese Woche schon hat" geht einfach nicht.



Da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht. Die Frage ist, ob man solche Threads bzw. deren Thematik nicht doch stärker reglementieren könnte z.B. in dem man sagt, dass jede News, die nichts mit Hardware, Software oder Games zu tun hat, verschoben wird.
Denn ob Apple, um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen, Geld spendet oder nicht, hat mit Hardware, Software und Games nichts zu tun, sondern mit Konzernpolitik, deswegen könnte man dann auch diesen Thread entsprechend den Regeln verschieben.


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es aber auch immer wieder News, die sich nicht mit Apple-Hardware, sondern mit dem Unternehmen befassen. Oft in einem Stil, der Flames geradezu provoziert. Zwar gehört Apple als Marke auch an den Rand des Themenbereiches, aber etwas weniger wäre schon angemessen.
> Nur leider ist es nicht möglich, eine faire Mengenlimitierung in Regeln zu fassen. "Du darfst keine News über Apple schreiben, weil jemand anders diese Woche schon hat" geht einfach nicht.


 Danke.
Genau so meine ich das.
Aber wie gesagt, ich meine nicht nur Apple User News. Das war nur das Extrembeispiel. Ich kann natürlich verstehen das man das nicht limitieren kann, es ging mir nur darum das mal anzusprechen.


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht. Die Frage ist, ob man solche Threads bzw. deren Thematik nicht doch stärker reglementieren könnte z.B. in dem man sagt, dass jede News, die nichts mit Hardware, Software oder Games zu tun hat, verschoben wird.
> Denn ob Apple, um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen, Geld spendet oder nicht, hat mit Hardware, Software und Games nichts zu tun, sondern mit Konzernpolitik, deswegen könnte man dann auch diesen Thread entsprechend den Regeln verschieben.


Ja genau, meine Rede. Nach der Begründung hätte man nämlich die News auch vertschieben oder meine belassen sollen.

MfG


----------



## der_knoben (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe die gemeldeten Beiträge gesehen. Du kannst wohl kaum von unerlaubter Werbung sprechen, wenn der betreffende Beitrag in einem PCGH-News-Thread ist, der den PCGHX-Clan bewirbt. Passt nicht so ganz, wenn ich jetzt mit den Forenregeln hantiere. Dann müsste man auch die hwbot und Folding@home-Threads abmahnen.
> 
> Irgendwo müsste auch (fast) jedem klar sein, dass der PCGHX-Clan eine Ausnahme bildet. Bereits gut erkennbar an dem Namen des Clans. Und so verwirrend kann es nicht sein, jedenfalls bist du nach (2-3 Jahre) der erste, der hier Probleme in der Formulierung der Regeln sieht.


 
Ihr könnt doch aber nicht anderen Leuten die Clanwerbung verbieten, wenn hier für einen Clan geworben werden darf. Ich hab hier jetzt zum 3. Mal geschrieben, dass man die Regeln dahingehend abändern sollte, passiert ist bis jetzt nichts. Und dass das große Umstände macht, kann mir keiner erzählen. DAs umschreiben der Regeln (ausgeschlossen sind: PCGHX Clan, HWbot, F@H) samt Info für alle, dass die Regeln geändert wurden, wird wohl eine Sache von 5 Minuten sein.

Im Übrigen ist ging es mir auch weniger um den Beitrag, sondern viel mehr um die Werbung in der Signatur. Das wird anderen auch untersagt.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich kann es auf die Liste der Ergänzungen für die nächste Version der Forenregeln setzen. Es ist aber nicht so akut (zumal es hier nur um eine Klarstellung geht), dass jetzt ein Schnellschuss erfolgen muss. 

Der fünfminütige Einsatz ist leider etwas zu niedrig gegriffen. Das ist mehr Aufwand als man denkt, insbesondere wenn noch andere "Dinge" (konkreter werde ich jetzt nicht) dranhängen, die eine Änderung bzw. Koordination mit den der Forenregeln bedürfen. Wenn dann wird alles zusammen gemacht und nicht klein-klein.

Ansonsten bezweifle ich sehr, dass es auch von der Administration gewollt ist, dass quasi PCGH-Anhängsel wie fremde unerlaubte Werbende behandelt werden. Das musst du dann aber einen Admin persönlich fragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht. Die Frage ist, ob man solche Threads bzw. deren Thematik nicht doch stärker reglementieren könnte z.B. in dem man sagt, dass jede News, die nichts mit Hardware, Software oder Games zu tun hat, verschoben wird.
> Denn ob Apple, um ein aktuelles Beispiel zu nennen, Geld spendet oder nicht, hat mit Hardware, Software und Games nichts zu tun, sondern mit Konzernpolitik, deswegen könnte man dann auch diesen Thread entsprechend den Regeln verschieben.


 
Wenn die Community das mehrheitlich will, könnte man eine solche Regelung überdenken.
Aber Inhaltsbeschränkungen sind i.d.R. ein sehr strittiges Thema. DaStashs News z.B. war die Aufforderung zu einer Diskussion anhand der unvollständigen Wiedergabe einer Kolummne über das Verhalten von Apple - das kann problemlos in den Diskussionsbereich des Forums verschieben. Aber eine Meldung über die Konzernpolitik des wertvollsten (Firmenwert) Computerherstellers der Welt ist News-Material und z.B. auch etwas, das in den redaktionellen News kommen könnte und auch weiterhin kommen wird. Da sind Meldungen z.B. über (mangelnde) Wohltätigkeit Apples näher am Themenkern darn, als Meldungen über die private Stiftung eines Ex-Microsoft Chefs und seiner Frau.
Ich persönlich bezweifle, dass die Mehrheit der User-News-Nutzer und -Schreiber dafür wäre, das Themenspektrum der Usernews enger zu fassen, als das der Main - aber vielleicht stehe ich mit dieser Einschätzung auch allein da. (ich selbst wäre definitiv dafür, schließlich sind gewisse Meldungen alles andere als ein Spaß für die Moderation)


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich selbst wäre definitiv dafür, schließlich sind gewisse Meldungen alles andere als ein Spaß für die Moderation


 
Wohl wahr. Da müssen oft genug umfangreiche Threads um die Hälfte aller Posts "geschrumpft" werden 
in dem Zusammenhang muss ich mir aber auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

@Pockerclock / Ruyven

Nach euren hier genannten Kriterien, dürfte die User-News hier auch nicht die Kriterien erfüllen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/173958-mehr-geist-bitte-liebe-games-tester.html

Nicht das ich sie schlecht, geschweige denn uninteressant finde, mich wurmt es nur zusehenst das hier m. M. n. sehr willkürlich gehandelt wird. Ich finde es sollte klarere Regeln geben oder man läßt es halt zu das auch "Randthemen" die im gewissen Maße den hier avisierten Topic anschneiden, veröffentlicht werden. Des Weiteren sollte man "auch" ein wenig mehr die Meinungen der teilnehmenden User wertend in eine Löschungs/ Verschiebungsentscheidung mit einfließen lassen. Wenn die grobe Mehrheit ein Thema als News ansieht, was man ja ziemlich faktisch an getätigten Danksagungen und auch an an der Feedback in Form von getätigten Post´s messen kann, dann sollte die Meinung einer entscheidungsbefugten Minderheit m. M.n. nicht überwiegen oder höher gewichtet sein, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn sie sich noch nicht einmal mit dem User-News Leitfaden begründen läßt. 

Darüber hinaus will ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen das die Begründung für meine Newsverschiebung nichts mit euren Begründungen zu tun hatte, sondern sich darauf bezog das Themen die zu polarisirend wirken nicht mehr im User-News Bereich gewünscht sind. Aber auf den entscheidenen Punkt seid ihr beide immer noch nicht eingegangen. Was ich dann wirklich noch zusätzlich ein bisschen unangebracht fand war folgende Bemerkung von Ruyven, ein paar Posts weiter oben "DaStashs News z.B. war die Aufforderung zu einer Diskussion anhand der unvollständigen Wiedergabe einer Kolummne über das Verhalten von Apple".
Es ist offensichtlich das sich unser beider Ansichten nicht gleichen, dass kann aber nicht den Schluss zulassen das Ryuvens Meinung richtiger als meine ist, siehe die zahlreichen Posts welche meinen Standpunkt vertreten, folglich sollte man das auch nach außen hin kommunizieren und nicht seinen eigenen Standpunkt als gegeben darstellen.

Das soll jetzt nicht negativ oder nachtragend gemeint sein, sondern lediglich konstruktiv und ehrlich die Punkte aufzeigen die mich einfach stören. 

MfG
DaStash


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Pockerclock / Ruyven
> 
> Nach euren hier genannten Kriterien, dürfte die User-News hier auch nicht die Kriterien erfüllen?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/173958-mehr-geist-bitte-liebe-games-tester.html



Also mir persönlich wäre dieser Text zu inhaltsarm für eine News, ja. Sowas würde ich mir als allgemein Diskussion über Spiele wünschen.
Da ich aber ehrlich gesagt 90% von dem, was über Spiele geschrieben wird, nicht lesenswert finde, würde ich in dem Fall das Urteil den Kollegen überlassen.



> Nicht das ich sie schlecht, geschweige denn uninteressant finde, mich wurmt es nur zusehenst das hier m. M. n. sehr willkürlich gehandelt wird. Ich finde es sollte klarere Regeln geben oder man läßt es halt zu das auch "Randthemen" die im gewissen Maße den hier avisierten Topic anschneiden, veröffentlicht werden.



Da hast du nicht so ganz unrecht - wir sind so mit der Regulation großer Problembereiche (Marktplatz, aktuell Rumpelkammer) beschäftigt, dass die Richtlinien für die ja eigentlich sehr prominent wirkenden Usernews doch arg knapp ausfallen.
Wenn du Lust hast, was besseres zu formulieren, sind wir für Hilfe dankbar 
(ich persönlich könnte den Aufwand bis auf weiteres nicht stemmen - und, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, wäre für die Usernews auch nicht der erstbeste Kandidat)



> Wenn die grobe Mehrheit ein Thema als News ansieht, was man ja ziemlich faktisch an getätigten Danksagungen und auch an an der Feedback in Form von getätigten Post´s messen kann, dann sollte die Meinung einer entscheidungsbefugten Minderheit m. M.n. nicht überwiegen oder höher gewichtet sein, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn sie sich noch nicht einmal mit dem User-News Leitfaden begründen läßt.



Eine Danksagung ist in ihrer Aussage leider nicht eindeutig. Die einen bewerten den Inhalt als toll, die anderen Bedanken sich für die saubere Formulierung, wieder andere fürs suchen der Information - ich vermute mal, nur ein Bruchteil der User wird der Platzierung des Beitrages im richtigen Unterforum bei der Bewertung priorisieren.



> Darüber hinaus will ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen das die Begründung für meine Newsverschiebung nichts mit euren Begründungen zu tun hatte, sondern sich darauf bezog das Themen die zu polarisirend wirken nicht mehr im User-News Bereich gewünscht sind. Aber auf den entscheidenen Punkt seid ihr beide immer noch nicht eingegangen.



Ich habe mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass sich die Moderation für die mangelnde Begründung der Verschiebung nur entschuldigen kann. Wenn du einen auf den Knien und Vergebung flehenden Mod willst, dann musst du dich an den Verschieber wenden - ich unterstütze zwar die Kollegen, wenn sie die richtigen Aktionen durchziehen, aber ich stecke nicht ihre Schelte ein, wenn sie das schlecht begründen 



> Was ich dann wirklich noch zusätzlich ein bisschen unangebracht fand war folgende Bemerkung von Ruyven, ein paar Posts weiter oben "DaStashs News z.B. war die Aufforderung zu einer Diskussion anhand der unvollständigen Wiedergabe einer Kolummne über das Verhalten von Apple".
> Es ist offensichtlich das sich unser beider Ansichten nicht gleichen, dass kann aber nicht den Schluss zulassen das Ryuvens Meinung richtiger als meine ist, siehe die zahlreichen Posts welche meinen Standpunkt vertreten, folglich sollte man das auch nach außen hin kommunizieren und nicht seinen eigenen Standpunkt als gegeben darstellen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Man konnte doch mal den Level-Fortschritt einsehen, den man hier im Forum hatte. Wurde das abgestellt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Jupp, siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/173745-deaktivierung-des-aktivitaetssystems.html


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Wäre es möglich, die Pushregeln für das normale Forum wie beim Marktplatz zu gestalten, so dass man wenigstens 1x pushen kann. Kommt ja ab und zu mal vor, dass ein Thread durchrutscht, obwohl man was zu hätte sagen können, er dann aber aus den Augen ist.


----------



## Koyote (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Sind eigentlich Benutzernamen wie dieser hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/51164-titten-xd.html Erlaubt? Solche Wörter darf man nicht in den LaberThread schreiben, also sollten sie doch eigentlich bei dem Benutzername auch untersagt sein? 
Gruß Koyote


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Oktober 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es möglich, die Pushregeln für das normale Forum wie beim Marktplatz zu gestalten, so dass man wenigstens 1x pushen kann. Kommt ja ab und zu mal vor, dass ein Thread durchrutscht, obwohl man was zu hätte sagen können, er dann aber aus den Augen ist.



Passiert mal. Da sollte es doch mal erlaubt werden aber das schon eher im 12 std. Takt. Wenn einer postet und es nichts geholfen hat würde man doch gerne die Meinung anderer hören und wenn der Thread versinkt pusht man mal ebent.

Btw: Ich wäre für eine Funktion namens "folgen". Wenn ich in einem Thread schreibe und mich danach nicht mehr interessiert was die anderen schreiben sollte dieser nicht mehr bei mir in der Liste auftauchen mit meinen Beiträgen. Ich z.B. finde das teilweise ganz schon nervig mich durch 5 Seiten zu schlagen von denen mich nur 20 Thread interessieren. Abonnieren möchte ich auch nicht alles da hätte ich dann ja 250 Threads im Abo Ordner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, die Pushregeln für das normale Forum wie beim Marktplatz zu gestalten, so dass man wenigstens 1x pushen kann. Kommt ja ab und zu mal vor, dass ein Thread durchrutscht, obwohl man was zu hätte sagen können, er dann aber aus den Augen ist.



Was einmal durchrutscht, kann auch zweimal durchrutschen. Davon abgesehen ist pushen "unerwünscht" - nicht strikt verboten. Wer nach zwei Wochen noch keinerlei Antwort auf seine Frage erhalten hat, dem wird niemand den Kopf abreißen, wenn er noch einmal in seinen eigenen Thread postet. In aller Regel ist dafür aber auch keine Ausnahme nötig, denn ein Post, der (mit 0,5-1 Tag Abstand - kein Doppelpost) z.B. neue Informationen zum Problem liefert (es ist zu erwarten, dass der Betroffene sich auch weiterhin damit beschäftigt, sonst ist er wirklich selbst schuld), fällt sowieso nicht unter die Spam-Regel.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Btw: Ich wäre für eine Funktion namens "folgen". Wenn ich in einem Thread schreibe und mich danach nicht mehr interessiert was die anderen schreiben sollte dieser nicht mehr bei mir in der Liste auftauchen mit meinen Beiträgen. Ich z.B. finde das teilweise ganz schon nervig mich durch 5 Seiten zu schlagen von denen mich nur 20 Thread interessieren. Abonnieren möchte ich auch nicht alles da hätte ich dann ja 250 Threads im Abo Ordner.


 

Ich habe da aktuell 5797 
Da einem abonnierte Threads mit neuen Posts auch seperat in der Übersicht des Kontrollzentrums angezeigt werden, spricht imho nichts dagegen, den Aboordner bis zum geht nicht mehr zu fluten.
Nur in Foren, in denen sehr viele Threads über sehr lange Zeit aktiv bleiben (d.h. einem immer wieder die erste Seite fluten, wenn man nach komplett neuen Themen sucht), ist die Lösung suboptimal. (aber als Mod muss man eh ein Auge offenhalten   )


----------



## der_knoben (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Die Handhabung bezüglich Pushen ist aber doch von Mod zu Mod ziemlich unterschiedlich.

Ich find es auch ziemlich unverschämt, wenn manche nach ner Stunde schon anfangen zu pushen. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass man hier immer unterwegs ist.
War halt nur nen Vorschlag.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Nochmal zu den Signaturregeln: Da hat sich jetzt auch seit Ewigkeiten nichts getan.

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass absolut keine Bilder in der Signatur erlaubt sind. Z.B. meine aktuelle: Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne ein kleines HTC- und Dell-Logo dazumachen, peppt das ganze ein wenig auf, anstatt einfach nur plump die Namen da stehen zu haben.
Ist auch zum Teil nicht verständlich, da in praktisch allen Communities der Welt Bilder in der Sig erlaubt sind - stellt ja auch kein Problem dar, Regeln aufzuziehen wie z.B.:

Max. xx Pixel Höhe verteilt auf beliebig viele Bilder dürfen in der Sig offen stehen, alles weitere muss in einen Spoiler.

Ist nicht schwer, und leicht zu kontrollieren.. auch die 5 Zeilen Schrift können hierbei wieder zur Geltung kommen bzw. auch zur Messung hergenommen werden. 
Wäre wirklich sehr schön, wenn man das mal hinkriegen würde.. mMn ein Beitrag zur optischen Aufwertung des Forums.

ODER:

Komplett andere Idee, die eigentlich von der Durchführung her recht einfach sein sollte:

Jeder User hat in die Optionen die Wahl, ob er IMG-Codes in Signaturen anzeigen oder ausblenden will. Wäre vermutlich das beste, da jeder auf seine Kosten kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich bin soeben wegen diesem 9 (!) Tage alten Beitrag verwarnt worden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/184560-s-geforce-gtx-580-a-3.html#post3698213

Grund: Ich hätte gegen diese Marktplatzregel verstoßen:



> 3.3 Bilderpflicht
> 
> *Haben vom Verkäufer eingestellte Artikel einen angegebenen Preis von mehr als 100 € *(Mindest- oder Sofortkaufpreis), müssen bei Erstellung des Threads, Fotos eingestellt werden, die identifizierbar den angebotenen Artikel und einen physischen Zettel mit handgeschriebenen Nickname und Datum zeigen. Diese Fotos müssen im Startpost des Threads hoch geladen werden (kein Bildhoster oder Ähnliches)! [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum
> Diese Regel gilt auch für Tauschangebote deren geschätzter Verkehrswert über 100€ liegt, sowie für Angebote im Rahmen eines Such-Threads. Die Moderation behält sich vor, auch bei Preisen knapp unter 100€, Bundle-Preisen über 100 € oder unabhängig vom Preis zur Klärung bestimmter Sachverhalte Bilder zu verlangen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arktplatzregeln-bitte-lesen-und-befolgen.html


1. Habe ich *keinen* Kaufpreis angegeben d.h. ich verstoße nicht gegen diese Regel
2. Bestand vom TE auch kein Interesse an den Grakas, weswegen diese Sache sowieso hinfällig ist

Ich finde es ziemlich daneben einen User deswegen direkt zu verwarnen. Eine PN mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass der Beitrag irregulär ist (was er laut den Regeln nicht ist), und eine Bitte um Änderung hätte vollkommen genügt.

Deswegen an den Mod:

Das war wirklich daneben! Man sollte zuerst mal nachdenken bevor man verwarnt!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Sieh es doch mal so:
Du hast nur eine Gelbe Karte bekommen.
Klar ist es ärgerlich, aber es sind noch keine Punkte verteilt worden.

Und irgendwie kommt mir dein Beitrag doch als Verstoß gegen diese Regel vor, aber das liegt natürlich nicht in meiner Entscheidungsgewalt.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



> Diese Regel gilt auch für *Tauschangebote deren geschätzter Verkehrswert  über 100€ liegt*, *sowie* für Angebote im Rahmen eines Such-Threads.


Dieser Satz sagt eigentlich alles. 
Der geschätzte Verkaufswert liegt deutlich über 100 €, von daher ist Bilderpflicht angesagt. Sehe da absolut kein Problem, im Gegenteil solltest du, wie mein Vorposter schon meinte, froh sein, dass du mit einer Verwarnung davongekommen bist.. andere MODs hätten da gerne gleich mit Punkten um sich geschmissen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dieser Satz sagt eigentlich alles.
> Der geschätzte Verkaufswert liegt deutlich über 100 €, von daher ist Bilderpflicht angesagt. Sehe da absolut kein Problem, im Gegenteil solltest du, wie mein Vorposter schon meinte, froh sein, dass du mit einer Verwarnung davongekommen bist.. andere MODs hätten da gerne gleich mit Punkten um sich geschmissen.



Na ja, ich denke halt, dass ein Mod in einem solchen Fall etwas umsichtiger agieren sollte, anstatt direkt zu verwarnen. Wie in meinem Vorpost schon gesagt, hätte er mir anstatt der Verwarnungsnachricht doch genau so gut schreiben können, dass ich den Post bitte ändern soll, weil ich sonst verwarnt werde. Das wäre eine sehr entgegenkommende Art und Weise gewesen diese Sache zu regeln.
In diesem Fall, um es ganz platt zu sagen, hat nur wieder jemand "den Mod raushängen lassen".....


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin soeben wegen diesem 9 (!) Tage alten Beitrag verwarnt worden



Grundsätzlich spielt das Erstellungsdatum eines Beitrags keine Rolle. Regelverstöße haben also kein Verfallsdatum. Das gilt insbesondere für rechtswidrige Handlungen (Beleidigungen) aber auch normale Verstöße. Sicherlich wird es ab einem bestimmten Zeitraum (im Verhältnis zur Schwere des Verstoß') eher toleriert, aber reden wir hier über mehrere Wochen bis Monate, nicht über 9 Tage.



> Grund: Ich hätte gegen diese Marktplatzregel verstoßen:
> 
> 1. Habe ich *keinen* Kaufpreis angegeben d.h. ich verstoße nicht gegen diese Regel
> 2. Bestand vom TE auch kein Interesse an den Grakas, weswegen diese Sache sowieso hinfällig ist


Zu 1: Falsch. Preise sind vom Verkäufer anzugeben (Punkt 3.2). Du bist in diesem Thread der Verkäufer. Wurde bereits oben erklärt. Wenn kein Preis angegeben wird, ist der Verkehrswert maßgebend.
Zu 2: Das Interesse des Verkäufers spielt hier absolut keine Rolle. Die Regel macht am bloßen Anbieten der Ware die Voraussetzungen für eine Regeleinhaltung fest.



> Ich finde es ziemlich daneben einen User deswegen direkt zu verwarnen. Eine PN mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass der Beitrag irregulär ist (was er laut den Regeln nicht ist), und eine Bitte um Änderung hätte vollkommen genügt.
> 
> Deswegen an den Modas war wirklich daneben! Man sollte zuerst mal nachdenken bevor man verwarnt!


Dafür sind gelbe Karten da. Gelbe Karten sind nichts anderes als eine formale PN mit Erinnerungsfunktion im Profil. Der Kollege war hier noch gnädig. Die Spanne hätte auch bis zu einer echten Verwarnung mit Strafpunkten gereicht. Diese hätte er auch ausnutzen können.

*Nun noch zum Grundsätzlichen:*

Einzelne Regelverstöße werden hier im Thread nicht diskutiert. Richtige Reihenfolge: 1.) Betreffenden Moderator anschreiben 2.) wenn das nicht ausreicht einen Kollegen oder Admin anschreiben.

Der Thread ist für *allgemeine* Diskussionen gedacht.

Daher geht's jetzt bitte per PN weiter.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Einzelne Regelverstöße werden hier im Thread nicht diskutiert. Richtige Reihenfolge: 1.) Betreffenden Moderator anschreiben 2.) wenn das nicht ausreicht einen Kollegen oder Admin anschreiben.
> 
> Der Thread ist für *allgemeine* Diskussionen gedacht.
> 
> Daher geht's jetzt bitte per PN weiter.



Ähm, in welchen Thread soll man den wohl sonst Fragen zu _Forenregeln_ stellen, oder über _Forenregeln_ diskutieren wenn nicht im "*Diskussions*- und *Fragen*thread zu den Forenregeln".
Mit dem Mod habe ich bereits über dieses Thema geredet, trotzdem hätte ich auch gerne die Meinung anderer dazu gehört, und da ist dieser Thread wohl definitiv der richtige Anlaufpunkt

Und im Startthread steht nichts davon, dass dieser Thread nur für *allegemeine* Diskussionen gedacht ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Forenregeln lesen:



> *Allgemeines Feedback* zum Forum, zu den Regeln und ihre Durchsetzung findet, in angemessener Form, im entsprechendem Unterforum  seinen Platz. Generell gilt: *Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine   Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für   die Öffentlichkeit.*



Ich schlage vor, dass du jetzt Punkt 2 von meinem obigen Beitrag in Angriff nimmst. Mit dem betreffenden Kollegen scheinst du ja schon gesprochen zu haben.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Hey Cook, reg dich nicht auf. Erstens wirst du hier damit nichts bewegen - das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung - und 2. vermießt du dir nur selbst den Tag.

Auch sollten die Signaturregeln überarbeitet werden. Auch hier ist nichts geschehen, nicht mal ein Hinweis, dass diese abgeschnitten werden bei Überschreitung einer bestimmten Größe, ist jemals aufgetaucht.

Und wie man sieht, sowie man auch nur ein bisschen was gegen die Moderation sagt, gibt es auch Punkte.

Wann werden denn nun die Signaturregeln überarbeitet? Gibt es da auch einen genauen Termin "Zukunft"?


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Wann werden denn nun die Signaturregeln überarbeitet? Gibt es da auch einen genauen Termin "Zukunft"?



"it's done when it's done" - wir haben alle auch ein Leben abseits des Forums und zudem gab/gibt es wichtigere Punkte auf der to do List, die Marktplatzregeln zB.

mfg


----------



## der_knoben (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Nach der Regel scheint hier ziemlich viel zu laufen. Als wenn der Hinweis ewig dauern würde. Es war nun mehr als ausreichend Zeit.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es vllt 5 Minuten dauert, bis ein Hinweis in so einer gelben Box mit dem Hinweis auf Abschneiden der Signaturregeln erstellt und online ist.

Es ist wohl eher: Wir reden viel und machen wenig. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck bezüglich einiger Themen. Den obigen Hinweis habe ich schon mal gebracht. Da kam dann der Hinweis, dass es gemacht wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

An einer guten und eindeutigen Formulierung zu feilen dauert seine Zeit...


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> An einer guten und eindeutigen Formulierung zu feilen dauert seine Zeit...



So ist es, wir stellen hier sicher nichts schnell mal in 5 Minuten zusammgepfuschtes online.



der_knoben schrieb:


> N
> Es ist wohl eher: Wir reden viel und machen wenig.


 
Wie wärs wenn du mal mit diesen haltlosen Unterstellungen aufhörst. Du hast nämlich offensichtlich nicht den kleinsten Dunst was hier hinter den Kulissen überhaupt abläuft.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



XE85 schrieb:


> So ist es, wir stellen hier sicher nichts schnell mal in 5 Minuten zusammgepfuschtes online.


 Zumal wir dann jeden Tag wieder ein neues Forenregeln-Update rausbringen müssen, weil ein User meint die Regeln auf Gedeih und Verderb auseinander nehmen und nach seinem Dünken auszulegen zu müssen.

Dinge müssen gut und unmissverständlich formuliert werden - das dauert und wir sammeln eben auch manchmal einige Änderungen um nicht wegen teils nebensächlichen Dingen eine neue Version, samt Ankündigungen, samt entfernen alter Regeln online zu stellen.


----------



## Koyote (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Ich finde, man sollte mal bei der Registrierung und nach einer bestimmten Zeit jedem User einen Fragebogen mit Fragen zu den Forenregeln geben, und nur wenn X % richtig beantwortet sind, ist der Acount funktionsfähig, denn ich finde, dass immer mehr, vor allem neue User die Forenregeln nicht einmal durchgelesen haben und einfach nur das Häkchen setzen.


----------



## der_knoben (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> An einer guten und eindeutigen Formulierung zu feilen dauert seine Zeit...


 
Aber sicherlich kein halbes Jahr.

Eine klare Forumlierung würde reichen: Die Signaturhöhe ist durch die Forenregeln auf x Pixel/Zeilen begrenzt. Jede Signatur die größer ist, wird durch die Software abgeschnitten und muss in diesem Fall durch den User editiert werden.

Hat keine Minute gedauert, und enthält die wichtigsten Aussagen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Wie  wärs wenn du mal mit diesen haltlosen Unterstellungen aufhörst. Du hast  nämlich offensichtlich nicht den kleinsten Dunst was hier hinter den  Kulissen überhaupt abläuft.
> mfg


Transparenz? Wenn man nichts erzählt, dann muss man sich manche DInge einfach gefallen lassen.

Vllt sollte man sowas einfach einführen:in Zukunft, oder irgendwann später.



McZonk schrieb:


> Zumal wir dann jeden Tag wieder ein neues  Forenregeln-Update rausbringen müssen, weil ein User meint die Regeln  auf Gedeih und Verderb auseinander nehmen und nach seinem Dünken  auszulegen zu müssen.


Soviel zum Thema haltlose Unterstellung! Allen Usern zu unterstellen, dass sie die Forenregeln nach ihrem Dünken auslegen, ist schon ganz schön mies.


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts erzählt, dann muss man sich manche DInge einfach gefallen lassen.



Ähm, nein, haltlose Unterstellungen muss sich hier keiner gefallen lassen.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Allen Usern zu unterstellen, dass sie die  Forenregeln nach ihrem Dünken auslegen, ist schon ganz schön  mies.


 
Da steht nirgends etwas von allen.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema haltlose Unterstellung! Allen  Usern zu unterstellen, dass sie die Forenregeln nach ihrem Dünken  auslegen, ist schon ganz schön mies.


 

Ich zitiere mich:


> "ein (beispielhafter) User"


 und das beziehst du jetzt auf alle? Ich bitte dich, langsam könntest du echt mal die Kirch im Dorf lassen, der_knoben! Du musst nicht in jedem Wort der Administration oder Moderation (nicht vorhandenen) Sprengstoff suchen, den du in Brand setzen kannst.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> An einer guten und eindeutigen Formulierung zu feilen dauert seine Zeit...


 


der_knoben schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich kein halbes Jahr.



Wir haben für die erst kürzlich in kraft getretenen MP-Regeln 10 Monate gebraucht. Nicht gerade wenig Anteil daran hatte der umfangreiche Feedback-Thread zu den MP-Regeln. Dort hatte jeder User mit Zugriff auf den MP die Möglichkeit seine Verbesserungs- und Formulierungsvorschläge vorzutragen. Einige haben das genutzt. Zum Glück, denn so mancher User-Vorschlag ist postwendend dann auch im Regel-Entwurf gelandet. Gleiches gilt für den aktuellen Entwurf der User-News-Regeln.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Forenregeln so was ähnliches wie die Vertragsgrundlage zwischen User und Betreiber darstellen. Allein aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit und des Vertrauensschutzes wäre es fatal jeden Monat die Regeln zu ändern, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass viele User die Änderungen gar nicht mitbekommen. Nicht jeder schaut hier wöchentlich ins Forum rein.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Hey Cook, reg dich nicht auf. Erstens wirst du hier damit nichts bewegen - das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung - und 2. vermießt du dir nur selbst den Tag.



Da hast du wohl leider recht


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Trotzdem kann man Regeln nachbessern, das passiert schließlich überall und ständig.
Daher muss man nicht 10 Monate gucken, was gut sein könnte und dann trotzdem keine neuen rausbringen.
Lieber jetzt die neuen Regeln und dann schauen, wie sie sich bewähren und eventuell nachbessern, falls sich Lücken auftun.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lieber jetzt die neuen Regeln und dann schauen, wie sie sich bewähren und eventuell nachbessern, falls sich Lücken auftun.



Tut mir Leid, aber das ist ein Credo aus der Auto-Industrie. Wir nutzen unsere User nicht als Beta-Tester, nur um später feststellen zu müssen, das alles Murks war, was wir formuliert haben.


----------



## der_knoben (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Der Autoindustrie? Wenn du jetzt Spielindustrie gesagt hättest, würde ich dir das vollkommen zustimmen. Aber so, ist da doch etwas eigenartig.

Mir ging es in den vorherigen Beiträgen auch nicht um eine Änderung der Signaturregeln, sondern um den Hinweis für alle, warum die ein oder andere Signatur abgeschnitten ist. Die Frage kam schon öfter. Dazu braucht man keinen ellenlangen Gesetzestext, sondern 2 Sätze.



> Zumal wir dann jeden Tag wieder ein neues Forenregeln-Update rausbringen   müssen, weil ein User meint die Regeln auf Gedeih und Verderb   auseinander nehmen und nach seinem Dünken auszulegen zu müssen.


Da ich hier nicht jeden Tag auf euren Regeln rumhacke, und es  auch bisher nicht wieder getan habe, müssen es ja immer wieder andere  User sein, sonst funktioniert die Aussage nicht.

Sorry für DP, hatte wen nachträglich zitiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist ein Credo aus der Auto-Industrie. Wir nutzen unsere User nicht als Beta-Tester, nur um später feststellen zu müssen, das alles Murks war, was wir formuliert haben.


 
Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest "Bundesregierung" hätte ich das noch verstanden, aber Autoindustrie? 

Und ich aktuellen Regeln sind ja nicht schlecht, die Dinge, die eben nicht passend waren, wurden schon neu formuliert. Also kann man die nun auch frei geben und dann wird geguckt, wo sich im Laufe der Zeit noch Lücken auftun, die können dann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Schöne Überarbeitung - sehe ich das richtig, dass Emoticons wieder benutzt werden dürfen? Oder gelten die als Bilder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Es sind Bilddateien, ja.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Bezüglich dieses Threads http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/213115-geldanlage.html befürworte ich dass neben keiner Rechtsberatung in den Forenregeln auch keine Geldberatung, bzw. Schuldenberatung oder vergleichbares aufgenommen wird.


----------



## DaStash (15. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bezüglich dieses Threads http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/213115-geldanlage.html befürworte ich dass neben keiner Rechtsberatung in den Forenregeln auch keine Geldberatung, bzw. Schuldenberatung oder vergleichbares aufgenommen wird.


 
Darüber zu debattieren und persönliche Ansichten auszutauschen ist doch völlig ok. Man kann ein Forum auch tot regulieren. Prinzipiell sehe ich es auch kritisch, dass das bei Rechtstheme so reguros geahndet wird.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (15. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Verstehe den Rechtsteil auch nicht so recht (<- haha, 2x "recht" .. ), würde mich da mal über eine Erklärung freuen, warum man meint, das so handeln zu müssen.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Rechtsberatung ist nun mal bestimmtem Berufskreisen vorbehalten, die a) die Ausbildung haben müssen und b) eine Anmeldung. Beides können die User hier im Forum größtenteils nicht vorweisen. Alles notwendige findet ihr im Rechtsberatungsgesetz, wo drinsteht, was wer darf.

Zum Thema Geldanlage läuft das ähnlich, wobei hier dann schuldrechtliche Haftungstatbestände hinzukommen. Die Grenze zwischen Meinung und Beratung ist schwimmend. Wer weiß, wie der TE dies dann sieht.

Die "ganz absurde" Idee, dass andere Institutionen eventuell kompetenter und auch kostenlos sind und die Fragen wesentlich besser beantworten können, mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Klar ich verstehe das schon. Nur sollte man eben sauber zwischen Beratung und Diskussion mit persönlichen Tipps, nach eigenen Erfahrungen, trennen und nicht perse solche Diskussionen unterbinden. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Aus der Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass eine verlässliche Trennung nicht möglich ist bzw. wenn dann die Mehrheit auf Beratung aus ist.


----------



## crashy1984 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Hallo liebe Mitleser und liebe Redakteure,

ich möchte ein hoffentlich noch nicht ganz so leidiges Thema mal wieder in den Fokus der Gespräche Rücken...
Die Regelen des Forums unter Punkt No. 4: Unerwünschte Inhalte.



> *4.3 Werbung*
> Werbung im allgemeinen ist verboten. Die Betrifft alle Formen von   Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs,   Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und   Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im   Forum aktiv werden möchten (z.B. Shopbetreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester   die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren   präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Vorraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt   für
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Anliegen handelt hier im konkreten um das Einbringen von (Werbe-)Bannern in Tagebüchern, nachdem ein Sponsor dem Projekt etwas beigesteuert hat.

Meine Ausführungen stützen sich auf Erfahrungen in anderen Foren (deutschsprachiger Raum und auch englischer Natur) und meinem persönlichem Empfinden sowie dem logischen Menschenverstand. Ebenfalls sollte erwähnt werden, dass ein Hinweis von "*Pokerclock*" mich dazu animiert hat, dieses Thema zu füllen.

Vorangegangener Schriftverkehr zwischen "*Pokerclock*" und mir durfte hier veröffentlicht werden:



			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Banner-Werbung ist im Forum untersagt:
> 
> ...



[...]




			
				Crashy1984 schrieb:
			
		

> *AW: Banner im Tagebuch                 *Hallo Pokerclock,
> 
> ich werde es abändern, allerdings habe ich bei dieser Einstellung so meine Bedenken...
> Du hast die Regeln sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erstellt und bist nur daran gehalten, diese als Moderator einhalten zu lassen.
> ...



Freundlicherweise habe ich von Pokerclock keine Antwort erhalten a lá: "Das wird nicht diskutiert" oder "es steht nun mal so in den Regeln". Danke nochmal dafür!!!



			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank für dein ausführliches Feedback. Ich werde es  weiterleiten. Da hier doch sehr stark die Forenregeln betroffen sind,  kannst du Änderungen hier vortragen: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)
> 
> ...





			
				Crashy9184 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pokerclock,
> 
> von dieser Seite habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet. Das ist schon mal  gut zu wissen, das man es schon mit System gemacht hat und warum denn  die regeln so mal erstellt wurden.
> Allerdings auch dazu habe ich einige Anmerkungen, die ich gerne  niederschreiben würde. Ist nur die Frage, ob es für dich ok ist, wenn  wir das ganze einfach wie vorgeschlagen in den entsprechenden  Forumbereich einbringen.
> ...


*

Kurz zur letzten Mail von Pokerclock:
*Erschleichen von Testsamples kann ich nicht nachvollziehen?! In deutschsprachigen Raum sind wir noch lange nicht so weit, wie es in anderen Region üblich ist, Modding-Projekte zu unterstützen. Es obliegt ja immer dem Sponsor, was sie aus einzelnen Anfragen machen. Wer sich nur was erschleichen will, wird sich nicht die Mühe machen erst ein TB zu starten... Das würde zu sehr auffallen. Ausserdem eine tolle Möglichkeit für das Form sehr schwarze Schaafe bei den Usern zu "filtern"...

*Hinweis für schwarze Schaafe und Sponsoreing-Erschleicher:*
Auch die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller sind nicht ganz so blöd und  werden das erwähnte Tagebuch wohl verfolgen. Man muss hier ganz klar  sehen, das man dann auch eine Art Vertrag mit dem Sponsor eingeht. Du  möchtest was, was bietest du dem Sponsor dafür? Werbung im oder auf dem Mod und die Nennung im Tagebuch. Aus reiner Nächstenliebe  wird einem nichts Geschenkt. Man sollte beachten das man auch ggf.  Produkte wieder entzogen bekommt oder nachträglich in Rechnung gestellt  bekommt, wenn man seine Seite des "Vertrages" nicht erfüllt.
Die  Rechtsabteilungen der Hersteller sind besser bestückt als der Hausanwalt  um die Ecke! Ihr geht damit auch eine Gewisse Art von Verantwortung  ein, wenn ihr euch dazu entschließt einen potentiellen Sponsor zu  fragen und Unterstützung erhaltet.
*
System der Hersteller:*
Sicherlich sitzt das Sponsoring bei einigen Herstellern lockerer als bei Anderen, dennoch obliegt es immer noch dem Hersteller, eine qualifizierte Anfrage nach einer Projektförderung zu beantworten oder zu ignorieren. Und auch begeisterten Lesern der Tagebüchern spreche ich so viel Verstand zu, dies auch zu erkennen, ob Hersteller A oder B übermäßig in Projekten vertreten ist... Die Rückschlüsse dann, dürften sich auch jedem automatisch ergründen.

* 
Warum greife ich nun im konkreten dieses Thema auf?*
Ich bin selber begeisterter Ersteller von momentan 3 Tagebüchern, von denen ich mal behaupte sie enthalten eine gewisse Qualität.  Zu zwei meiner Tagebücher habe auch ich gewissen Sponsoren finden können und würde Ihnen liebend gerne nun auch die entsprechende Anerkennung zukommen lassen, indem ich diese wenigstens im Startpost ganz unten erwähnen darf.
Ich habe selber so viele Ideen und würde alle davon nur zu gerne -schnellstmöglich- umsetzen. Meine Projekte würde ich gerne mit der Community teilen - *Ironie an* logischerweise nur um zu zeigen was fürn toller Typ ich bin *Ironie aus*; leider hapert es aber tatsächlich oft an lieben Geld. Da liegt doch die Idee nahe, tatsächlich einem Sponsor entsprechende Anfragen zu senden.

*Wie läuft das mit dem Sponsor?*
Das sollte jeder, der das wirklich wissen will, einfach selber testen. Nur soviel:
Ein einfacher Anruf mit keinerlei Referenzen bringt oft gar nichts. Etabliert euch, dann kann es sein das dies ganz von alleine kommt. Andernfalls, seid kreativ und überlegt euch mal ganz gut, warum die gerade *euch *Sponsoren sollten?!


*Was hat denn das Forum/die Community vom Sponsoren einzelner Projekte?*
Ich denke in Sachen Qualität und Aktualität hat das Forum eine Menge Mehrgewinn an Informationen und Bildern. Die User sehen dann ggf. nicht nur immer die gleichen Dinge und können sich somit auch andere Eindrücke und Meinungen einholen. Auch wird hier eine gewisse wirtschaftliche Politik der Hersteller schnell klar. Dies habe ich weiter oben schon erwähnt - es fällt auf wenn Hersteller A oder B fast jedes 2. Projekt fördert. Dies lässt dann auch auf den aktuellen Stand oder die Qualität der Produkte schließen. Dazu bildet sich dann aber bitte jeder selber seine Meinung!


*Meine konkreten Vorschläge um die TB-Ersteller, PCGH und auch die Sponsoren zufrieden zu stellen - Änderungen in den Regeln:*



> *4.3 Werbung*
> Werbung im allgemeinen ist grundsätzlich verboten. Die Betrifft alle Formen von   Werbung in Threads (ausgenommen in den Tagebüchern; näheres dazu weiter unten!), Blogs,   Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und   Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im   Forum aktiv werden möchten (z.B. Shopbetreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester   die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren   präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Vorraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt   für
> 
> 
> ...




So wer bis hierhin alles gelesen hat, meinen Respekt! Du hast dann wirklich bewiesen, das auch DICH dieses Thema interessiert.

LG

Crashy1984


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Das nennen von Sponsoren im Fließtext fällt übrigens nicht zwingend unter Werbung (und ganz eindeutig nicht unter Banner) - du kannst also durchaus eine Dankeszeile an deine Sponsoren richten, auch ohne Regeländerung. (Solltest du dich allerdings im vorraus dazu verpflichtet haben und es nicht nur aus Dank tun, also die von dir beschriebene Vertragssituation bestehen, dann wäre das ganze eine kommerzielle Betätigung, für die du entlohnt wirst und die wir hier überhaupt nicht haben wollen  )

Zu den vorgeschlagenen Änderungen:
Neben Tagebüchern, die eine Seite mit Bannern füllten oder in denen jeder zweite Post ein Banner enthielt, gab es auch noch einen dritten Grund für die Einführung der Regel - nämlich Banner, die sich in jedem zweiten Tagebuch fanden. Und in einer Reihe der ersten auch noch. Da wurden dann von einschlägigen Unternehmen systematisch (und scheinbar ohne jede Rücksicht auf die Qualität - oder auch nur eine Fertigstellung des Projektes) Leute "gesponsort" und das in z.T. recht schwachem Maße (ein Händler hat afaik vielfach 10% Rabatt gewährt. Ein anderer 1-2 Lüfter gespendet) - aber in Verknüpfung mit dem Banner.
Das war zugegebenermaßen für die Community kein großes Ärgerniss (solange sich nicht weitere Banner dazugesellten...), aber da greift dann auch irgendwann der Aspekt der kommerziellen Webseite: Genau diese Händler und Hersteller sind es, die auf PCGH.de Werbung für ihre Zielgruppe schalten sollen. Mach(t)en sie aber nicht, weil sie für n Appel (nicht Apple) und n Ei (nicht i) ihr Logo sogar mitten im Thread unterbringen konnten (wo es wesentlich stärker wahrgenommen wird).


----------



## crashy1984 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Hallo ruyven_macaran,

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Dazu dann auch gleich eine Aussage von mir...

Ich kann mir schon regelrecht vorstellen, um welchen Händler es sich da im konkreten handeln könnte. Angedeuteter Händler ist mir auch in anderen Foren häufiger aufgefallen. Unter einem geringen Preisnachlass oder dem Zusenden von 1-2 Lüftern mit einem Gegenwert von vllt. max. 20€, meine ich persönlich aber auch kein Sponsoring. Wobei man hier natürlich nicht vergessen darf, das auch diese Firmen irgendwann ein gewissen Kontingent erreicht haben sollten, welches jedem Besucher des Forum ins Augen stechen muss - und das wohl auch negativ.

Zur Häufigkeit in einem Tagebuch habe ich ja schon reichlich Ideen geliefert, wie es denn aussehen kann. Wenn man sich daran hält, sollte wohl nichts in die Richtung passieren, das eine komplette Seite nur mir Bannern gepflastert wird.


Dennoch möchte ich das diese Diskussion nun nicht einfach im Sande zerläuft und halte an meinen Theorien fest.

Deine Aussage kann ich nun damit widerlegen, das es dann halt einfach bestimmten Sponsoren verwehrt bleibt angezeigt zu werden. Wäre jetzt eine spontane Idee...


PS: Ich habe - wenn überhaupt - ganz andere vertragliche Situationen.  Wollte mit meinen Ausführungen nur aufzeigen, wie es halt auch sein kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Das ausschließen bestimmter Sponsorenquellen wäre sicherlich höchstproblematisch - mal abgesehen davon, dass die dann erst recht nicht mehr mit Computec zusammenarbeiten werden, würde ich bei so selektiven Regelungen auch juristische Probleme befürchten. Das maximal möglich wäre vielleicht eine Art Komplettpaket für Ctec-Werbekunden: Wer eh schon geschaltet hat, darf auch in den Thread. Aber das schließt natürlich sehr viele aus und wird der Community nicht sonderlich gefallen.
Eine Mindestgrenze wäre eher möglich, die Festlegung der selbigen aber eine Politikum sondergleichen, zumal die Projekte ja eine erhebliche finanzielle Spannweite haben. Wer z.B. ein Luxus-Gehäuse und eine Reihe überteuerter Wakükomponenten für sein Projekt magere 10% billiger bekommt, wird absolut bereits mehr Sponsoring erfahren, als jemand, der einen Retro-PC mit ein paar vollständig gespendeten Beleuchtungsartikeln aufpeppt. (Ähnliches ergibt sich auch bei der Zahl erlaubter Banner -"aber ich habe noch einen mehr, das muss doch machbar sein"-, aber das könnte man vielleicht noch aussitzen)

Das Grundproblem ist und bleibt imho "Werbung oder keine Werbung ?".
In dem Moment, in dem Sponsoring primär stattfindet, um ein Banner an geschickter Stelle zu platzieren, ergibt sich ein Konflikt mit dem Sinn des Forums, den Interessens des Verlages und, so denke ich, auch mit der Community. Sponsoring, dass dagegen nur auf eine Imageverbesserung aus ist ("das ist doch der Hersteller/Händler, der kreative Projekte unterstützt.?") wäre dagegen durchaus willkommen - und erfordert zwar keine Banner, hätte aber eigentlich welche verdient. Ironischerweise stecken wir also in einer Situation, in der wir Banner exakt all denen verbieten wollen, die unbedingt welche haben wollen, und sie all denen erlauben sollten, für die Banner nur sekundär sind. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt unfähig, mir eine entsprechende Regel vorzustellen. 

Mal abwarten, was andere dazu sagen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Vielleicht könnte man als Kompromiss eine Maximal-Größe für Banner machen. Mir würde da in etwa die Größe der Sysprofile- oder F@H-Bilder in den Signaturen vorschweben.


----------



## crashy1984 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..]
> In dem Moment, in dem Sponsoring primär stattfindet, um ein Banner an geschickter Stelle zu platzieren, ergibt sich ein Konflikt mit dem Sinn des Forums, den Interessens des Verlages und, so denke ich, auch mit der Community. Sponsoring, dass dagegen nur auf eine Imageverbesserung aus ist ("das ist doch der Hersteller/Händler, der kreative Projekte unterstützt.?") wäre dagegen durchaus willkommen - und erfordert zwar keine Banner, hätte aber eigentlich welche verdient.
> [...]



Würdest du bitte nochmal kurz erwähnen, was denn für dich Sinn des Forums, die Interessen des Verlages und die der Community sind?
Ich glaube da gehen unsere gedachten Standpunkte ein wenig auseinander...


Ich denke im Grunde geht es doch nur darum, einen guten Mittelweg zu  finden, mit dem die User, die "ehrlichen" Sponsoren und womit auch die Mods/Admins des Forums bzw. die PCGH in Zukunft noch besser leben können.

Außerdem mal ganz ehrlich, was ist denn dagegen aus zu setzen das Firma X oder Y nun tatsächlich die Preise für Einkäufer gesponsorter Projekte senkt? Wenn dafür ein Werbebanner mit einem entsprechenden Dank eingeblendet werden soll, empfinde ich das als nicht schlimm und irgendwie auch selbst verständlich. Das Tagebuch, welches vllt. erst durch das Sponsoring zu Stande gekommen oder weiter voran getrieben wurde, wird ja auch entsprechend im Forum der PCGH präsentiert - das sind auch wieder eure Klicks, die ihr ggf. vergütet bekommt durch die reguläre Werbung die IHR hier einblendet...

Wenn die Redaktion an dieser Stelle das eigene wirtschaftliche Interesse, eines für User gemachten Forums, deutlich weiter in den Vordergrund stellt, dürfte die Diskussion tatsächlich bald mit den üblichen Floskeln beendet werden...
Jeder Sponsor hat seinen teil auch dazu beigetragen, im entsprechenden Beitrag (nach der 1. Musterlsöung wie oben beschrieben) genannt zu werden. Das die Sponsoren keinen Beitrag in die direkte Kasse der PCGH geleistet haben, ist mir dabei klar... Hier muss einfach mal etwas großflächiger gedacht werden... Wie erwähnt: Userbeiträge - Klicks - eure Einnahmen...

Das ein Sponsor keine "Gegenleistung" fordert, ist glaube ich reiner  Wunschgedanke... Das Grundprinzip des Sponsoring würde dann wohl  komplett versagen und wäre nicht mehr gegeben!


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Von keiner Gegenleistung kann natürlich nicht die Rede sein. Aber ich bin selbst schon viele Jahre, auch mit eigenen Projekten, in den Projektunterforen unterwegs. Ich kann es natürlich nicht belegen, aber bei betrachten vieler der gesponsorten Projekte schien die einzige Forderung des Sponsors gewesen zu sein das möglichst viele Banner gepostet werden. Es gab da nicht wenige Einzeilenposts (Danke fürs Lob) und daran 3 Werbebanner angehängt. Denn der überwiegende Teil (mein Eindruck + unterstützt durch lesen vieler Kommentare) der gesponsorten Projekte war qualitativ eher minderwertig. Das bestärkt sich dadurch das in vielen Worklogs gesponsorter Projekte schon nach kurzer Zeit massiver Unmut anderer Modder geäußert wurde, da sie selbst mit der gesponsorten Hardware deutlich mehr anfangen würden. Zudem war es nicht selten das solche Projekte überhaupt nie fertig gestellt wurden. Gesponsorte Hardware in eine gesponsortes 300€ Case einbauen, ohne dabei in irgend einer weise kreativ oder handwerklich aktiv zu werden kann nicht der Sinn von Modding sein.

Alles im allem sehe ich hier keinen Vorteil für PCGH, denn verärgerte User und keine Einnahmen können nicht das Ziel sein. Das PCGH wie auch das Luxx oder CB nun diese Regelung haben finde ich sehr gut. 

Eine Änderung der Regelung könnte ich mir nur vorstellen wenn der Sponsor auch eine gewisse Qualität der gesponsorten Arbeit fordert und nicht nur die anbringung von massenweise Werbebannern. Was aber natürlich schwer bzw. eher überhaupt nicht zu kontrollieren ist. Zudem wäre ich dafür das der Sponsor dann erst am Ende des gesammten Projekts, zB am Ende der "Final Pics" genannt, bzw. dort dann die Banner gepostet werden.



crashy1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke im Grunde geht es doch nur darum, einen guten Mittelweg zu   finden, mit dem die User, die "ehrlichen" Sponsoren und womit auch die  Mods/Admins des Forums bzw. die PCGH in Zukunft noch besser leben  können.


 
Wenn du hier meinst wir sollten sponsoring nur für bestimmte User/Sponsoren erlauben, das wird nicht funktionieren! - Wir können Dinge nicht  für eine gewisse Gruppen erlauben und für andere nicht. Das führt nur zu Unmut und vor allem zu jeder Menge Willkür Vorwürfen. 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



crashy1984 schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte nochmal kurz erwähnen, was denn für dich Sinn des Forums, die Interessen des Verlages und die der Community sind?
> Ich glaube da gehen unsere gedachten Standpunkte ein wenig auseinander...



Sinn des Forums: Diskussion und Austausch unter Personen, die ich mal grob als "PCGH-Zielgruppe" bezeichnen würde.
Nicht Sinn des Forums: Verbreitung von Werbung.

Interesse des Verlages: Finanzierung der Seite und der Mitarbeiter - nur durch Werbung möglich.
Nicht Interesse des Verlages: Den ohnehin spärlichen Werbekunden eine alternative Werbemöglichkeit anbieten, die billiger und wirkungsvoller ist.

Interesse der Community (spezifisch für den TB-Bereich): Interessante, hochwertige Mods von kreativen Personen
Nicht Interesse der Community: Ein Spam von Schrott-TBs, in denen jemand ein paar geschenke Lüfter in einen Rechner einbaut




> Ich denke im Grunde geht es doch nur darum, einen guten Mittelweg zu  finden, mit dem die User, die "ehrlichen" Sponsoren und womit auch die Mods/Admins des Forums bzw. die PCGH in Zukunft noch besser leben können.



Darum geht es. Das Problem ist, ein objektives Kriterium zu finden, an Hand dessen man "ehrliche Sponsoren" von "unehrlichen Sponsoren" trennt.



> ... die IHR hier einblendet...



Kleine Korrektur: Die Computec einblendet (nichtmal die Redaktion - die hat mit der Werbung direkt nichts zu tun). ICH bin nur ein Typ, der seine Meinung sagt und Teile seiner Freizeit ehrenamtlich darauf verschwendet, den Haufen hier am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

SoO, ich will mal nochwas zu den User-News Regeln sagen.

Im Prinzip gibt es eigentlich zwei Möglichkeiten.

Variante 1.)
Man setzt die durchaus strengen Regeln endlich mal konsequent um und unterbindet User-News welche sich nicht an die Regeln halten oder

Variante 2.) 
Man lockert die User-News Regeln auf, so das auch anderweitige Themen offiziell erlaubt sind.

Warum ich darauf komme?
Deswegen: ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/233259-microsoft-erhaelt-neues-logo.html

Diese News hat rein gar nichts mit irgend einem IT relevanten Informationsgehalt zu tun oder stellt ein weltweit bewegendes pol. Ereignis dar. Welchen Mehrwehrt habe ich denn IT bezogen oder politisch von dieser Information? Gar keinen, null Komma nichts. Das soll nicht böse gemeint sein, die News an sich ist gut geschrieben aber sie steht, m. M. n., exemplarisch für den Umgang mit den User-News Regeln. Manch einer drückt da oft ein Auge zu und andere wiederum sind da recht konsequent und rigeros. Beides ist ok, man sollte sich nur entscheiden was man jetzt möchte. User sollen sich mittlerweile an einen recht strengen Leitfaden orientieren. Ich denke dann sollten auch alle MOD´s dem nachkommen wenn es mal nicht so ist. Oder aber man lockert den Leitfaden, wofür ich wäre, dass würde dann die ganze Situation erheblich entspannen.

So das wars, mehr wollte ich erst einmal nicht loswerden. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Mag sein, dass ein neues Logo inhaltlich jetzt keine (IT-)weltbewegende Sache ist, aber es ist immer noch eine IT-News. Warum? Die Main-Online-News empfinden das scheinbar auch so, wenn ein Logo Thema ist:

Black Ops 2: Activision sichert sich Slogans und Logo
Half-Life 3: T-Shirt mit offiziellem Logo im Umlauf? [Gerücht des Tages]
HTML5 bekommt auffälliges Logo
Trennt sich AMD nun doch vom Ati-Logo?
Firefox 3.5 soll mit neuem Logo kommen

Da kann ich wohl kaum sagen, dass die News nix mit IT zu tun hat, zumal eines der größten IT-Unternehmen betroffen ist. Nach meinem empfinden, geht man mit der Beurteilung ob IT-relevant oder nicht sehr großzügig um. Da machen Umfang und eigene Formulierungen wesentlich mehr Ärger.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Das Argument muss ich zurückweisen. Warum?
Da ich nicht finde das eine Main-News zwangsläufig ein Qualitätsgarant dartstellt an dem man sich orientieren muss. 
Schauen wir doch mal zu dem mobile Bereich. Sollen wir uns wirklich daran orientieren und zukünftig eine "unnötige" c&p News nach der nächsten publizieren? 
Ich denke mal diese Frage bedarf keiner Antwort.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo jetzt genau der "inhaltliche" Mehrwert im Bezug auf IT also "Informationstechnologie" oder im Bezug auf Politik ist. Ok Microsoft hat ein neues Logo und nun, in wiefern läßt sich da jetzt etwas mit Informationstechnologie oder Pilitik verbinden???

Wie gesagt, weicht den Leitfaden einfach aus und gut ist oder aber setzt ihn konsequent durch.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Argument muss ich zurückweisen. Warum?
> Da ich nicht finde das eine Main-News zwangsläufig ein Qualitätsgarant dartstellt an dem man sich orientieren muss.
> Schauen wir doch mal zu dem mobile Bereich. Sollen wir uns wirklich daran orientieren und zukünftig eine "unnötige" c&p News nach der nächsten publizieren?
> Ich denke mal diese Frage bedarf keiner Antwort.



Die Qualität der Main-News steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Es geht alleine um die Themenauswahl. Wenn ich derartige Themen unterbinde, muss ich mir gefallen lassen zu erklären, warum die Main über diese Themen mit dem Slogan "PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE" berichtet, es ein User-News-Schreiber aber nicht darf. Ein News-Schreiber würde sich zu recht verschaukelt fühlen.



> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo jetzt genau der "inhaltliche" Mehrwert  im Bezug auf IT also "Informationstechnologie" oder im Bezug auf  Politik ist. Ok Microsoft hat ein neues Logo und nun, in wiefern läßt  sich da jetzt etwas mit Informationstechnologie oder Pilitik  verbinden???


Die Frage muss anders herum gestellt werden, denn ich als Moderator muss eine Begründung liefern können, warum sie nichts mit IT zu tun haben soll. Nur weil ein Logo Thema der News ist? Wohl kaum.



> Wie gesagt, weicht den Leitfaden einfach aus und gut ist oder aber setzt ihn konsequent durch.


Ich bin für Formulierungsvorschläge offen. Letzte Möglichkeit würde einigen User-News-Schreibern gehörig den Spaß verderben, wenn die Moderation auch noch einen (wie eigentlich bestimmten?) Qualitätsanspruch als Kriterium einfügt. Denn darum geht es dir wohl augenscheinlich, Qualität. "Logo eines IT-Unternehmen" reicht, um die aktuellen User-News-Regeln bezüglich "IT-Themen soweit diese IT betreffen können" formell zu erfüllen, qualitativ sei dahingestellt.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Main-News steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Es geht alleine um die Themenauswahl. Wenn ich derartige Themen unterbinde, muss ich mir gefallen lassen zu erklären, warum die Main über diese Themen mit dem Slogan "PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE" berichtet, es ein User-News-Schreiber aber nicht darf. Ein News-Schreiber würde sich zu recht verschaukelt fühlen.


 Im Gegensatz zu den Main News, unterliegen die User News strengen Regeln. Im Umkehrschluss dürften User-News Schreiber doch auch nicht solche unnützen News wie im mobile Bereich produzieren oder etwa doch?


> Die Frage muss anders herum gestellt werden, denn ich als Moderator muss eine Begründung liefern können, warum sie nichts mit IT zu tun haben soll. Nur weil ein Logo Thema der News ist? Wohl kaum.


 Was denn für ein IT-Bezug? Wo ist dieser "inhaltlich"? Was haben Logos, egal von welchem Unternehmen, mit IT zu tun?? Heißt das ich kann jetzt über die Logoänderung einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei berichten, welche sich auf Abmahnungen von Uhrheberrechtsverletzern spezialisiert hat, weil das dann wiederum einen Bezug zu IT herstellt? Ist irgendwie absolut uneindeutig?!?


> Ich bin für Formulierungsvorschläge offen. Letzte Möglichkeit würde einigen User-News-Schreibern gehörig den Spaß verderben, wenn die Moderation auch noch einen (wie eigentlich bestimmten?) Qualitätsanspruch als Kriterium einfügt. Denn darum geht es dir wohl augenscheinlich, Qualität. "Logo eines IT-Unternehmen" reicht, um die aktuellen User-News-Regeln bezüglich "IT-Themen soweit diese IT betreffen können" formell zu erfüllen, qualitativ sei dahingestellt.


 
Ganz einfach: *(Tages-)Aktuelle IT-Themen soweit diese Informationstechnologie betreffen können und sich inhaltlich/ thematisch damit auseinander setzen.*

Und ja, Qualität ist wichtig aber darum ging es mir nicht, hatte ja auch geschrieben das die News ansich i. O. ist. Von mir aus kann man die Regeln auch aufweichen, dann wäre das kein Problem aber wenn inhaltlich passendere News gelöscht oder verschoben werden, nur weil ein Teil nicht den Regeln entsprach, finde ich das nicht ok.

Im Übrigen: Meinungen, Kolumnen und sonstige nicht-aktuelle Themen (Hierfür sind bitte die regulären Forenbereiche zu verwenden)

Den Punkt Kolumnen würde ich gerne streichen. Es gibt wirklich viele gut recherchierte und inhaltliche Kolumnen welche sich hervorragend als Fundament für eine "selbstverfasste" User-News eignen. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Main News, unterliegen die User News strengen Regeln.


 
Und woher weißt du das? Schon als News-Schreiber auf der Main in Erscheinung getreten und mit Thilo die (internen) Regeln durchgegangen? Was man bei den Main-News zu beachten hat, geht weit über das hinaus, was für einen User-News-Schreiber gilt.



> Was denn für ein IT-Bezug? Wo ist dieser "inhaltlich"? Was haben Logos, egal von welchem Unternehmen, mit IT zu tun?? Heißt das ich kann jetzt über die Logoänderung einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei berichten, welche sich auf Abmahnungen von Uhrheberrechtsverletzern spezialisiert hat, weil das dann wiederum einen Bezug zu IT herstellt? Ist irgendwie absolut uneindeutig?!?



Noch einmal (jetzt kannst du mal Mod spielen). Was wäre deine Begründung, um den Thread zu schließen/verschieben? Fragen aufwerfen, reicht dafür nicht aus. 



> Ganz einfach: *(Tages-)Aktuelle IT-Themen soweit diese Informationstechnologie betreffen können und sich inhaltlich/ thematisch damit auseinander setzen.*



Was verstehst du unter "inhaltlich" und "thematisch"? Sollen nur noch reine Technik-News verfasst werden? Wo bleiben dann Themen wie

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...uttons-muessen-neu-gekennzeichnet-werden.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...erkauf-von-gebrauchten-keys-und-lizenzen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/227981-studie-zur-gamer-mentalitaet.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...n-summer-sale-50-auf-ausgewaehlte-spiele.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...aupload-hausdurchsuchung-war-unzulaessig.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...h-widerspruch-gegen-werbeaktion-erfuellt.html

Ich sehe zudem Konflikte/Überscheidungen mit untenstehenden Muss-Inhalten:



Die News als solche muss  objektiv formuliert sein (keine Auf- oder    Abwertung der Information)  und sachlich  informieren.  Persönliche/subjektive Einschätzungen sind  allenfalls als  Zusatz    möglich. Persönliche Meinung und News-Inhalt  sind getrennt zu    formulieren.
Quellenangabe (Link, Webseite, Urheber etc.). Die Originalquelle ist anzugeben.
*Eigene Formulierung der News-Inhalte* (keine 1:1-Kopien von anderen Webseiten, kein bloßer Link)
*Der   Inhalt der User-News muss in Form und Umfang eigenständig sein*.   Sie    muss auch ohne Kenntnis der Quelle verständlich und informativ   sein.
Korrektes Zitieren fremder Aussagen (Quote-Tag, Anführungszeichen, Urheber, keine Komplettzitate/Fullquotes)
Eine angemessene Rechtschreibung und Grammatik
Ein   angemessenes Äußeres der News (keine durchgehende      Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Fett-/Kursivschrift, Zeichengröße ist      Schriftgröße 2)
Also bedürfen die ebenfalls einer Änderung/Anpassung. Auch wenn es nur wenige Worte sind. Einige User werden, die Regeln vermutlich so nicht akzeptieren, da zu unklar und beliebig interpretierbar. Um es offen im Fachjargon auszusprechen. "Mod-Willkür" stehen Tür und Tor offen. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Und ja, Qualität ist wichtig aber darum ging es mir nicht, hatte ja auch geschrieben das die News ansich i. O. ist. Von mir aus kann man die Regeln auch aufweichen, dann wäre das kein Problem aber wenn inhaltlich passendere News gelöscht oder verschoben werden, nur weil ein Teil nicht den Regeln entsprach, finde ich das nicht ok.
> 
> Im Übrigen: Meinungen, Kolumnen und sonstige nicht-aktuelle Themen (Hierfür sind bitte die regulären Forenbereiche zu verwenden)
> 
> Den Punkt Kolumnen würde ich gerne streichen. Es gibt wirklich viele gut recherchierte und inhaltliche Kolumnen welche sich hervorragend als Fundament für eine "selbstverfasste" User-News eignen.



Dieser Punkt bezieht sich offenkundig auf eine von dir erstellte News, die damals gegen die Regeln verstieß. Das Thema haben wir damals zu Genüge durchgekaut. Ich verweise daher auf die damals gemachten Aussagen. Ob auch News über Kolumnen/Meinungen (jetzt) erlaubt werden sollen, darf aber gerne diskutiert werden.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das? Schon als News-Schreiber auf der Main in Erscheinung getreten und mit Thilo die (internen) Regeln durchgegangen? Was man bei den Main-News zu beachten hat, geht weit über das hinaus, was für einen User-News-Schreiber gilt.


 Würde ich ja prinzipiell auch so sehen aber für den mobile Bereich scheinen diese Regeln woh nicht zu gelten??


> Noch einmal (jetzt kannst du mal Mod spielen). Was wäre deine Begründung, um den Thread zu schließen/verschieben? Fragen aufwerfen, reicht dafür nicht aus.


 Kein Bezug zum Thema Informationstehcnologie. Hier geht es primär und sekundäre Information um ein Logo und dessen Gestaltung und seiner Veränderung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. das ist ein Designthema und hat einfach nichts mit dem Thema IT zu zun, bis auf das es von Microsoft ist. Aber dahingehend habe ich ja das Beispiel mit der Rechtsanwaltkanzlei gebracht. Nach deiner Argumentation dürfte ich dann auch darüber berichten?? 


> Was verstehst du unter "inhaltlich" und "thematisch"? Sollen nur noch reine Technik-News verfasst werden? Wo bleiben dann Themen wie
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...uttons-muessen-neu-gekennzeichnet-werden.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...erkauf-von-gebrauchten-keys-und-lizenzen.html
> ...


Ne, die gebrachten Beispiele bieten viel mehr Bezug zum Thema IT, siehe Megaupload // Thema FIlesharing - Konsequenzen, ist also unmittelbar oder Gamestop, welche sich kritisch mit dem IT Thema Lizensen und Weitergabe auseinandersetzt. Aber hier geht es einfach nur um ein Logo mehr nicht.^^


> Ich sehe zudem Konflikte/Überscheidungen mit untenstehenden Muss-Inhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was ist daran unklar wenn man eigenständig auf IT themenbezogene Inhalte verfasst? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?!?


> Dieser Punkt bezieht sich offenkundig auf eine von dir erstellte News, die damals gegen die Regeln verstieß. Das Thema haben wir damals zu Genüge durchgekaut. Ich verweise daher auf die damals gemachten Aussagen. Ob auch News über Kolumnen/Meinungen (jetzt) erlaubt werden sollen, darf aber gerne diskutiert werden.


Und im Prinzip beziehe ich mich unter anderem darauf. Eben weil das Thema IT bezogen war und eine hohe Resonanz erzeugte verstehe ich die damalige Entscheidung um so weniger, warum jetzt eine Logodiskusion mehrwertiger und "richtiger" als eine IT Diskussion ist, welche sich auf eine Komlumne bezog und aber ausschl. eigen produzierte Inhalte und "sachlich" geprüfte Fakten und vor allem "Neuigkeiten" publizierte??

In jedem Fall sollte dieser Punkt, welcher damals auss. für die Verschiebung herhalten musste entfernt werden, siehe obige Beschreibung.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Würde ich ja prinzipiell auch so sehen aber für den mobile Bereich scheinen diese Regeln woh nicht zu gelten??



Wie oben schon gesagt. Nicht Thema des Threads hier. Frag die Fach-Redakteure an welche Regeln sie sich halten (vermutlich alle, alles andere wäre eine dreiste Unterstellung ).



> Kein Bezug zum Thema Informationstehcnologie. Hier geht es primär und sekundäre Information um ein Logo und dessen Gestaltung und seiner Veränderung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. das ist ein Designthema und hat einfach nichts mit dem Thema IT zu zun, bis auf das es von Microsoft ist.



Dann würde ich als News-Schreiber argumentieren, dass ein Logo vom Branchen-Riesen Microsoft genug IT-Bezug hat. Was wäre, wenn Apple sein Logo ändern würde? Das Unternehmen ist genauso groß und das Logo Sinnbild des Unternehmens. Warum also für Microsoft keine News verfassen, wenn es ebenso das Zeichen des Unternehmens widerspiegelt? Mit Logos werden Image und Bekanntheit des Unternehmens gesteuert. Ändert ein so großes Unternehmen sein Logo, kann das durchaus wichtige Veränderungen mit sich bringen. Gerade jetzt, wo Microsofts wichtigstes Produkt kommt, kann ein Wechsel eines Logos etwas signalisieren, im positiven wie negativen Sinne. Da hängt wesentlich mehr dran, als ein paar Designfragen. Da hängen Image, Bekanntheitsgrad, wirtschaftliche Gründe und Markenbildung dahinter. Alles hat am Ende auch Auswirkungen auf IT. Die Technik (Software) verkauft sich nämlich nicht (so gut), wenn keine entsprechende Marke und ein Bild dafür existiert.



> Ne, die gebrachten Beispiele bieten viel mehr Bezug zum Thema IT, siehe Megaupload // Thema FIlesharing - Konsequenzen, ist also unmittelbar oder Gamestop, welche sich kritisch mit dem IT Thema Lizensen und Weitergabe auseinandersetzt. Aber hier geht es einfach nur um ein Logo mehr nicht.^^



Nö, eher weniger. Was hat beispielsweise eine News über den Datenschutz der Bildzeitung mit Informationstechnik zu tun (mal provokant gefragt)? Da wurden nur ein paar rote Umschläge verschickt, weil sich ein paar Leute über den Springer-Verlag und seine Werbemaßnahmen aufgeregt haben (ja ich habe absichtlich eine meine eigenen seltenen User-News heraus gepickt).



> Was ist daran unklar wenn man eigenständig auf IT themenbezogene Inhalte verfasst? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?!?



Wie soll sich ein News-Schreiber mit Thema und Inhalt befassen? Wann ist die Grenze erreicht, dass er sich genug mit dem Thema und dem Inhalt befasst hat? Er kann theoretisch auch eine News vollkommen ohne IT-Bezug bringen, nur eben ein paar Hintergrundinfos mit ganz wenig IT-Bezug beschreiben und schon hat er die Regel erfüllt, oder doch nicht? Wo soll ein Moderator die Grenze ziehen und das auch noch Argumentationssicher ohne Interpretationslücken? Gerade diese Frage wird jetzt deutlich im Falle der Logo-News. Die von dir eingefügten Wörter sind weit auslegbar und entsprechend viel kann ich jetzt dagegen argumentieren. Handfeste Regeln sehen anders aus. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es zwar auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber es wird eher erlaubt, als verboten. Das ist - denke ich - auch im Sinne der User.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt. Nicht Thema des Threads hier. Frag die Fach-Redakteure an welche Regeln sie sich halten (vermutlich alle, alles andere wäre eine dreiste Unterstellung ).


 Ich unterstelle nichts sondern zeige nur auf, siehe mobile Beispiel.


> Dann würde ich als News-Schreiber argumentieren, dass ein Logo vom Branchen-Riesen Microsoft genug IT-Bezug hat. Was wäre, wenn Apple sein Logo ändern würde? Das Unternehmen ist genauso groß und das Logo Sinnbild des Unternehmens. Warum also für Microsoft keine News verfassen, wenn es ebenso das Zeichen des Unternehmens widerspiegelt? Mit Logos werden Image und Bekanntheit des Unternehmens gesteuert. Ändert ein so großes Unternehmen sein Logo, kann das durchaus wichtige Veränderungen mit sich bringen. Gerade jetzt, wo Microsofts wichtigstes Produkt kommt, kann ein Wechsel eines Logos etwas signalisieren, im positiven wie negativen Sinne. Da hängt wesentlich mehr dran, als ein paar Designfragen. Da hängen Image, Bekanntheitsgrad, wirtschaftliche Gründe und Markenbildung dahinter. Alles hat am Ende auch Auswirkungen auf IT. Die Technik (Software) verkauft sich nämlich nicht (so gut), wenn keine entsprechende Marke und ein Bild dafür existiert.


 Könnte man so argumentieren und deshalb schrieb ich ja auch primär. Das was damit zusammenhängt wird weder in der News noch in den Kommentaren erwähnt. Es geht einzig und alleine um das Logo und der IT Bezug "Microsoft" halte ich für etwas dünn.


> Nö, eher weniger. Was hat beispielsweise eine News über den Datenschutz der Bildzeitung mit Informationstechnik zu tun (mal provokant gefragt)? Da wurden nur ein paar rote Umschläge verschickt, weil sich ein paar Leute über den Springer-Verlag und seine Werbemaßnahmen aufgeregt haben (ja ich habe absichtlich eine meine eigenen seltenen User-News heraus gepickt).


Ganz einfach. Es geht darum wie mit unseren Daten umgegangen wird und diese liegen heutzutage nun einmal digital vor. Da haben wir inhaltlich einen direkten Bezug zum Thema IT/ Datensicherheit Bezug // Verfügung // Umgang etc. mit den Datensätzen.


> Wie soll sich ein News-Schreiber mit Thema und Inhalt befassen? Wann ist die Grenze erreicht, dass er sich genug mit dem Thema und dem Inhalt befasst hat? Er kann theoretisch auch eine News vollkommen ohne IT-Bezug bringen, nur eben ein paar Hintergrundinfos mit ganz wenig IT-Bezug beschreiben und schon hat er die Regel erfüllt, oder doch nicht? Wo soll ein Moderator die Grenze ziehen und das auch noch Argumentationssicher ohne Interpretationslücken? Gerade diese Frage wird jetzt deutlich im Falle der Logo-News. Die von dir eingefügten Wörter sind weit auslegbar und entsprechend viel kann ich jetzt dagegen argumentieren. Handfeste Regeln sehen anders aus. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es zwar auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber es wird eher erlaubt, als verboten. Das ist - denke ich - auch im Sinne der User.


Ja, er hätte dann die Regel erfüllt, siehe mein obiges Beispiel. Aber ist das Sinn und Zweck der Sache? Ich denke nein. Hier geht es einfach mal nur um das Logo und mehr nicht und das fällt einfach nicht unter IT News. Würden die von dir oben genannten Begleitinhalte mit aufgenommen werden wäre es etwas anderes.

Lockert doch einfach die Regeln oder schafft User-News unterkategorien sowas wie allg. IT Politk oder so. 

MfG


----------



## crashy1984 (24. August 2012)

sorry aber ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden, das Microsoft die letzten gut 22 Jahre der IT reichlich maßgeblich geprägt hat... wenn das thematisch nicht genug Bezug zur IT hat, dann weiß ich's auch nicht?!

mittlerweile scheinen Logos von it thematischen unternehmen eher zur allg. Bildung zu gehören, als die Anzahl unsere Bundesländer und deren Namen inkl Hauptstädte...

PS: ich bin kein MS-Fanboy!


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



crashy1984 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich glaube du hast nicht verstanden, das Microsoft die letzten gut 22 Jahre der IT reichlich maßgeblich geprägt hat... wenn das thematisch nicht genug Bezug zur IT hat, dann weiß ich's auch nicht?!
> 
> mittlerweile scheinen Logos von it thematischen unternehmen eher zur allg. Bildung zu gehören, als die Anzahl unsere Bundesländer und deren Namen inkl Hauptstädte...
> 
> PS: ich bin kein MS-Fanboy!


 Ja und daran war dann wohl maßgeblich das Logo ausschlaggebend wie es aussieht. 

MfG


----------



## crashy1984 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und daran war dann wohl maßgeblich das Logo ausschlaggebend wie es aussieht.
> 
> MfG


 

wie gesagt du hast es nicht verstanden...?!

Das Logo hat damit nix zu tun! Es hätte auch die News lauten können: "Bill Gates - Gründer von Microsoft gestorben".
Dein dämliches Beispiel mit dem Logo einer Anwaltskanzlei die Abmahnungen schreibt [...], hat mal ganz und gar keinen Mehrwert und schon keinen glanzvollen, thematischen Bezug zur IT. Weil's einfach keinen interessiert was dieser verkorkste Anwaltskanzlei macht...
Wenn es dir egal ist ob nun Microsoft oder Apple sein Logo ändert, dann ist das so. Allerdings ging es hier auch wohl mehr in der News darum, das eine IT-Firma die - wie schon erwähnt, die letzten 22 Jahre geprägt hat -  nun mal eine "Änderung" vollzogen hat. Dabei war das Logo eigentlich nur nebensächlicher Inhalt der News...

Wenn dir die Umschreibung der Regeln nicht gefällt, mach einen direkten besseren Vorschlag. Es ist halt nicht immer so, das einem alles schmeckt was man manchmal essen muss...


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Das Logo ist nebensächlicher Inhalt der News? Alles klar, kein weiterer Unterhaltungsbedarf...


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Da die Main die Logo-News mittlerweile aufgegriffen hat, erachte ich das Thema "Logo" als gegessen: Das neue Microsoft-Logo vor dem Windows-8-Release - alle Logos in der Übersicht

Es hat IT-Bezug - fertig. Wenn man schon nicht die Themenauswahl der Main als Referenz akzeptiert, kann ich auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Vielleicht tut es ja der Heise-Verlag als Referenz : Microsoft präsentiert neues Logo | heise online

Es wäre angebracht den Thread jetzt für grundsätzliche Diskussionen zum Themeninhalt der User-News zu verwenden. Wie oben geschrieben sind Formulierungsvorschläge gerne gesehen, auch wenn es natürlich schwer ist lückenlos Entwürfe zu erstellen.


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da die Main die Logo-News mittlerweile aufgegriffen hat, erachte ich das Thema "Logo" als gegessen: Das neue Microsoft-Logo vor dem Windows-8-Release - alle Logos in der Übersicht
> 
> Es hat IT-Bezug - fertig. Wenn man schon nicht die Themenauswahl der Main als Referenz akzeptiert, kann ich auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Vielleicht tut es ja der Heise-Verlag als Referenz : Microsoft präsentiert neues Logo | heise online
> 
> Es wäre angebracht den Thread jetzt für grundsätzliche Diskussionen zum Themeninhalt der User-News zu verwenden. Wie oben geschrieben sind Formulierungsvorschläge gerne gesehen, auch wenn es natürlich schwer ist lückenlos Entwürfe zu erstellen.


 Ja richtig mit deutlich mehr Bezug zum Drumherum. Mehr hatte ich auchvorher nicht gesagt. Gäbs mehr backgroundinfo, hätte man das auch anders auffassen können. Aber danke für deine sachliche Schlussreaktion, damit können wir dann wohl das Thema begraben...


----------



## DaStash (6. September 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

So, dass wird hier mal wieder aufgewärmt. Mich würde mal interessieren was daran jetzt good to know ist?
---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ls-erster-paragonlevel-100-a.html#post4536322

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht sehe ich das jetzt auch zu eng aber irgendwie erschließt sich mir jetzt der Sinn der "News" nicht. Kann ich jetzt auch bei jedem Spiel Rekorde posten die jemand erstellt hat? 

p.s.: Und ich finde nicht das nur weil das 22k Leute gesehen haben zwangsläufig "interessanter" wird.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Dann fangen wir halt hier nochmal an: Wie stellt man sich vor, dass über Bilder in Bilder-Threads auch diskutiert werden kann?

Einfachste Lösung mMn: Wir benennen den Thread bspw. in Der >>Handy<< Bilder- und Diskussionsthread um. Wäre das in Ordnung?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Der Thread hat nicht die notwendige Posting-Frequenz und würde durch das Erlauben von reinen Diskussionen schnell seine Stellung als Bilderthread verlieren. Da die Bilderthreads auch gerne auf der Main beworben werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies im Sinne des Betreibers und natürlich der bildersuchenden User ist.

Da bietet es sich eher an einen reinen Diskussionsthread zu erstellen und auf beide Threads jeweils wechselseitig im Startpost hinzuweisen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2012)

*AW: Diskussions- und Fragen-Thread zu den Forenregeln (Neu: Überarbeitung der Signaturregeln)*

Extra Thread und gut ists, ich finde beides zusammen eher unpassend ( Diskussionen arten leider zu oft aus ). Wenn man mal Fragen hat kann man das ja auch per PN oder Pinnwand machen.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen, bin aber gleich über den gefällt mir Punkt gestolpert. Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich die PCGH App benutze, denn dort habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit zu liken? Hatte ich auch schon mehrfach angesprochen aber irgendwie kam da nie was?!?

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2013)

Die alte Regel mit Verweis auf PNs ist weiterhin enthalten. Wenn du nicht liken kannst, es dir aber sooo wichtig ist, dann schreib die Leute direkt an.


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht was gegenüber den alten Regeln geändert /ergänzt wurde? Eigentlich ist das zwar egal da ohnehin nur noch die neuen Regeln gelten aber nur rein interessehalber.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die alte Regel mit Verweis auf PNs ist weiterhin enthalten. Wenn du nicht liken kannst, es dir aber sooo wichtig ist, dann schreib die Leute direkt an.


Mit der App...?^^ Ein wenig umständlich, für ein einfach, "stimmt was du sagst" oder "richtig".

Das sollte man in dem Fall als Ausnahme zulassen, da man schlicht nicht mit der App liken kann. Alternativ könnte man das einbauen.

MfG


----------



## Koyote (17. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es diese Regeln auch als Audiofassung/ die neuen Regeln markiert oder muss ich mich jetzt echt hinsetzen und das neue raussuchen? Die alten konnte ich auswendig (Teilweise sogar mit Absatz) - Da stört es mich jetzt schon, alles neu zu lernen, wenn nichtmal die neuen Regeln markiert sind


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2013)

Jo hätte mir da auch gewünsht das man die Extra hervorhebt.

Ich les doch nicht alles nochmal durch. 

Nur auf Strafpunktgambling hab ich auch nicht so Lust.


----------



## Yassen (17. Oktober 2013)

> Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite sind außerhalb von Bilder-Threads nur als Anhang oder Link/Thumbnail in Beiträge zu integrieren.


 heisst das gesamte Tagebuch Forum ist ein einziger Regelverstoß. Ich frag mich auch warum es diese ewig alte Regel noch gibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mit der App...?^^ Ein wenig umständlich, für ein einfach, "stimmt was du sagst" oder "richtig".
> 
> Das sollte man in dem Fall als Ausnahme zulassen, da man schlicht nicht mit der App liken kann. Alternativ könnte man das einbauen.
> 
> MfG



Man muss dazu sagen, dass das bloße Zustimmen ohne weitere inhaltliche Aussagen schon vor der Regeländerung und der Einführung des Gefällt-mir-Buttons unsere Spam-Regel erfüllt hat:



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> ...


Entsprechende Beiträge wurden meistens kommentarlos entfernt. Der Gefällt-mir-Button hat allenfalls zu einer Erleichterung geführt. Langfristig sollte es natürlich Ziel sein diese Funktion auch auf die App anzuwenden. Es kann aber sicherlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein,  dass wegen dem mobilen Kommunikationsweg plötzlich Sonderregeln erschaffen werden, damit kurze und inhaltslose Beiträge ihre Daseinsberechtigung erhalten. Das geht nicht. Wir könnten auch gar nicht nachvollziehen wer welchen Beitrag mit dem PC oder per App geschrieben hat. Daher muss nach wie vor gelten, dass die Beiträge so zu gestalten sind, wie man sie auch per PC hätte gestalten können.



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Ich les doch nicht alles nochmal durch.



Es gab an einigen Stellen Änderungen, so dass eine gesonderte Hervorhebung einiger Bereiche keinen Sinn ergeben würde. Es wäre wohl mehr markiert als nicht. Daher bitte die Zeit nehmen alles komplett durchzulesen. Diese 15 Minuten dürfte jeder entbehren können.


----------



## Koyote (17. Oktober 2013)

Nunja, meine Zeit ist sehr kostbar und ich werde mindestens eine Stunde dafür brauchen. Aber kenne Ja noch den größten Teil der anderen Regeln. Trotzdem hätte man das 1:1 von den anderen übernommene markieren können. 
Aber hilft Ja nichts


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mit der App...?^^ Ein wenig umständlich, für ein einfach, "stimmt was du sagst" oder "richtig".
> 
> Das sollte man in dem Fall als Ausnahme zulassen, da man schlicht nicht mit der App liken kann. Alternativ könnte man das einbauen.



Alternativ könnte man das Posten auch einfach sein lassen, wenn man nichts neues zu einer Diskussion beizutragen hat.?
Steht so, wie schon in meiner ersten Antwort erwähnt, auch in den Regeln...




Koyote schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Regeln auch als Audiofassung/ die neuen Regeln markiert oder muss ich mich jetzt echt hinsetzen und das neue raussuchen? Die alten konnte ich auswendig (Teilweise sogar mit Absatz) - Da stört es mich jetzt schon, alles neu zu lernen, wenn nichtmal die neuen Regeln markiert sind


 
Die gesamten Regelungen wurden überarbeitet und in dem langwierigen Prozess dürften nur wenige Steine auf dem anderen geblieben sein. Unterm Strich sollte jemand, der die alten Regeln bereits auf vollem Herzen befolgt hat, mit einmal Querlesen gut zu recht kommen. Wir haben inhaltlich nur wenig geändert (und das sind eher zusätzliche Freiheiten) und vor allem Formulierungen erweitert/angepasst, die von etwas zu vielen nicht auf Anhieb verstanden wurden /werden wollten. Das ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, dass wir es gar nicht erst mit einem öffentlichen Change-Log versucht haben (das interne wäre zusammengefasst vermutlich mehrfach länger, als die Regeln  ): Zu viele Nutzer hier soll(t)en noch einmal alles lesen.


----------



## Koyote (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich will die ja nicht nur lesen, sondern auch auswendig lernen, damit ich wieder sehr hochqualifiziert den Meldebutton benutzen kann. Am besten spreche ich die Regeln alle in eine Audiodatei und speicher sie mir dann als 10h Version. Dann zock ich halt mal ohne Sound und kann dann alle Regeln perfekt. Mit dieser Vorgehensweise warte ich aber erst noch ein paar Tage ab - Falls sich noch Änderungen ergeben. Jetzt aber auch genug geschrieben, ab ans Lesen!!!einself


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2013)

Pornografische Inhalte sollen nicht rein, aber auf der Main ist ein Video über Sex in Spielen  
Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Es heißt nicht "Main-Regeln 3.0" 
Und es gibt gerade im Bereich Jugendschutz einfach Bereiche, in denen die Regeln etwas enger gefasst werden müssen, als juristisch prinzipiell möglich, einfach weil irgendwer sie dann doch wieder weitläufig auslegt. Bei redaktionellen Beiträgen gibts das nicht, sondern im Gegenteil ggf. vorher eine juristische Absicherung => die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten können (nur) von der Red bis ans Limit ausgereizt werden.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man das Posten auch einfach sein lassen, wenn man nichts neues zu einer Diskussion beizutragen hat.?
> Steht so, wie schon in meiner ersten Antwort erwähnt, auch in den Regeln...


Dann hätte man ja alternativ auch die gefällt mir Funktion weglassen können. 
Es macht halt überhaupt keinen Sinn den Leuten bei zustimmenden Post die gefällt mir Funktion vorzuschreiben und bei der App, welche auf das gleiche Forum zugreift und damit auf die gleichen Forenregeln, das alternative Zustimmen mangels App-Integration zu untersagen und statt dessen den wohl nicht wirklich ernst gemeinten Weg "per App!!!" über die PM Funktion zu empfehlen?!?? Entweder man gestattet das den Usern oder nicht und dann sollte man eine vernünftige Alternative anbieten, um die Problematik der fehlenden App Funktionalität zu überbrücken. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2013)

Als kein großer Freund der Gefällt-mir-Funktion, bin ich gerne mit dabei diese abzuschalten.  

Die App ist nach wie vor nur ein Zusatzangebot zur regulären Nutzung über den Browser. Die Gefällt-mir-Funktion kann allenfalls verhindern, dass massenweise inhaltslose Zustimmungsbeiträge im Forum verteilt werden (demgegenüber stehen andere schwerer wiegende Nachteile z.B. Missbrauch). Schon vor Einführung dieser Funktion waren derartige Beiträge im öffentlichen Bereich unerwünscht. Das hat sich auch bis heute nicht geändert. 

Durch die Gefällt-mir-Funktion ist jedoch ein Mittel hinzugekommen, ohne Arbeitseinsatz der Moderation, solche inhaltslosen Zustimmungsbeiträge zu verhindern, eben weil eine einfach zu bedienende Alternative geschaffen wurde. Der App-Nutzer muss daher nach wie vor selbst auf andere Wege sorgen, dass inhaltslose Zustimmungsbeiträge vermieden werden (am besten mit Inhalt ). Das ist durchaus im Bereich des Zumutbaren, bis die Funktion auch über die App verfügbar ist. Für diese Entscheidung ist aber nicht die Moderation zuständig, sondern Thilo.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, dass mag sein aber good old Thilo sacht ja dazu nischt.  Eine vorübergehende Duldung einfacher *sign* Beiträge, welche aus der App heraus generiert werden, wäre von daher äußerst wünschenswert. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass es zu einer solchen Duldung kommen wird. Wie ich schon oben schrieb, können Erschwernisse beim Verfassen von Texten abhängig vom verwendeten Kommunikationsmittel nicht berücksichtigt werden, wenn immer noch weitaus gängigere und verbreitete (wer hat keinen PC zu Hause?) Methoden verfügbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

Was ist mit den Signaturen?
Gilt da weiterhin dass es Ausnahmen und Sonderregelungen gibt?


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es zu einer solchen Duldung kommen wird. Wie ich schon oben schrieb, können Erschwernisse beim Verfassen von Texten abhängig vom verwendeten Kommunikationsmittel nicht berücksichtigt werden, wenn immer noch weitaus gängigere und verbreitete (wer hat keinen PC zu Hause?) Methoden verfügbar sind.


Was ist denn gängiger und verbreiteter als der gebrauch einer App auf dem Smartphone? 

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich weiterhin nur streng limitierte Sonderregelungen für Signaturen.
Die Einschränkungen bei der Signatur begrüße ich als User und Forenleser ausdrücklich.
Nebenbei: Auch der Verzicht auf animierte Avatare. Dafür bin ich wirklich wirklich dankbar. 

Ach ja - ich leide wahrscheinlich an Fantasiemangel -, wie kann man den "Gefällt mir!"-Button missbrauchen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist denn gängiger und verbreiteter als der gebrauch einer App auf dem Smartphone?



Wer hat keine ordentliche Brausen-App auf seinem Schlaufon?


----------



## Monsjo (18. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich leide wahrscheinlich an Fantasiemangel -, wie kann man den "Gefällt mir!"-Button missbrauchen?


 
Durch Tapatalk kann man in Bereichen liken, in denen ist nicht vorgesehen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2013)

Ach so - dann umgeht man den Button, der dann wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal da ist, und setzt ein Level tiefer direkt bei der Forensoftware an?
Ah, ein "Like"-Exploit.


----------



## Monsjo (18. Oktober 2013)

Hier ein Beispiel: Dieser Nutzer hat meinen Beitrag geliket: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/103821-ramtrinity.html?tab=likes_given#likes_given was allerdings nicht möglich sein sollte, auch wird es nicht angezeigt, aber in meine Statistik gezählt. 


Monsjo schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, geh einfach in den Marktplatz und fertig.
> 
> EDIT: Meinen hat er jetzt auch geliket irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Signaturen?
> Gilt da weiterhin dass es Ausnahmen und Sonderregelungen gibt?



Daran hat sich nichts geändert.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist denn gängiger und verbreiteter als der gebrauch einer App auf dem Smartphone?



Forensoftware und Forum sind immer noch für PC-User gedacht. Ergo ist die Nutzungsart über Browser gängiger und verbreiteter, als über eine App.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach ja - ich leide wahrscheinlich an Fantasiemangel -, wie kann man den "Gefällt mir!"-Button missbrauchen?


 
Wir hatten es nun schon gelegentlich, dass bestimmte User willkürlich tausende (!) Beiträge geliked haben. Dies wiederum führte zu ausgedehnten OT-Diskussionen und Beleidigungen in den Threads. Zeitlich gesehen etwa das hundertfache an Moderationsaufwand, als ein paar Beiträge auszublenden.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...] tausende (!) Beiträge geliked [...]


 
 Manche Leute haben echt zuviel Freizeit.  Oder eine Art Script/Bot. 
Like!-Terrorismus. 
Auch nicht schlecht.
Außer für Mods.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

@Pokerclock
Das bedeutet dann aber auch das die Forenregeln nur für browser Nutzer gelten und nicht für Smartphonenutzer?! 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Das bedeutet dann aber auch das die Forenregeln nur für browser Nutzer gelten und nicht für Smartphonenutzer?!



Nein, bedeutet es nicht. Die Smartphone-Nutzer müssen mit technisch bedingten Erschwernissen leben. Wer diese Erschwernisse nicht hinnehmen will, muss den Browser verwenden.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

Also diskriminiert eure Forenregel die Smartphone-Nutzer?  Ich dachte "das" wäre verboten. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe hier eine Fassung der alten Version der Regeln. Da die aus dem internen Bereich kommt, kann es sein, dass (marginal) Abweichungen zu finalen Vorgängerversion bestehen:



Spoiler






> *Forenregeln für PCGH Extreme*
> 
> 
> *Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
> ...


----------



## xElv1sHD (11. November 2013)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage^^, aber wie mache ich so eine "Signierung"? Also das was man immer unter dem Post eines anderen sieht, wo viele ihre Hardware posten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. November 2013)

Hat streng genommen nichts mit den Forenregeln zu tun, aber da Signaturen hier im Thread angesprochen wurden, sei es kurz erwähnt: Link anklicken und Signatur bearbeiten.


----------



## dracki (3. Februar 2014)

hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage.
ich würde gern mal was im Forum verkaufen oder auch mal die Angebote durchstöbern. LEIDER brauche ich zuvor insgesamt 100 Beiträge, ich will jetzt aber nicht sinnlos irgenwelches Zeugs posten müssen, nur damit ich in den Marktplatz darf  
ich helfe gern wenn ich kann, aber wenn schon 3 Leute geantwortet haben brauche ich ja nicht noch die gleiche Lösung zum vierten mal Posten. 
Das es für den Marktplatz Beschränkungen geben muss ist klar. Aber würden nicht auch weniger Beiträge reichen(zb 50) ?

Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2014)

Im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung kann es hier nur eine Antwort geben: Es gibt keine Ausnahmen.

Ich denke zudem, dass es im Forum genug Anlaufstellen und Möglichkeiten gibt mit sinnvollen Beiträgen den eigenen Beitragszähler nach oben zu schrauben, sei es ein Tagebuch mit reichlich Updates oder kontinuirliche Hilfe in den Beratungsthreads.

Sinnlose Spam-Beiträge werden von uns ohnehin schnell gelöscht und mit Punkten belegt.


----------



## dracki (3. Februar 2014)

ja schon klar das ich hier keine Sonderregelung oder Ausnahme möchte  
ich finde 100 Beiträge nur etwas hoch für jemand der nicht die ganze zeit im Forum durchstöbern ist  

es ist ja auch mehr eine Anregung das man sich die Regelung im allgemeinen mal überdenken könnte (nicht muss)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2014)

Der Zugang ist absichtlich zu hoch für Leute, die eigentlich nicht Teil der Community sein wollen. Denn der Marktplatz ist ein Service für aktive Commnitymitglieder (der selbst jetzt schon unverhältnismäßig viel Arbeit verursacht, ohne dass jeder teilnehmen kann, der nur zum kaufen/verkaufen hier ist).


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2014)

dracki schrieb:


> ja schon klar das ich hier keine Sonderregelung oder Ausnahme möchte
> ich finde 100 Beiträge nur etwas hoch für jemand der nicht die ganze zeit im Forum durchstöbern ist
> 
> es ist ja auch mehr eine Anregung das man sich die Regelung im allgemeinen mal überdenken könnte (nicht muss)


 
Du bist seit 5 Monaten hier angemeldet.
In den 5 Monaten 100 sinnvolle Posts zu machen ist jetzt nicht so schwer.
Dann investierst du mal etwas mehr und beteiligst dich an der Community.
Oder?


----------



## dracki (3. Februar 2014)

ja ich versuchs  
bin auch noch in anderen Foren, hab dort sogar schon 500 beiträge. aber viele sind durch käufe und verkäufe. mal sehen muss ich mich halt gedulgen mit dem Marktplatz. das wird schon noch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich Cheatmodulen, mit denen die Freischaltung nicht mehr bzw. noch nicht verfügbarer Inhalte möglich ist: Fallen diese in ein Verbot der Forenregeln bzw unter die Diskussionsbeschränkungen wie sie am Ende von 4.5 angegeben sind?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Januar 2015)

Da es sich wohl um die Freischaltung von zusätzlichen Nutzungsrechten an Software handelt, dürfte das unter 4.5 fallen.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2015)

> Entschuldigung, aber ***** ist ein Moderator oder Administrator und es ist nicht erlaubt, diese zu ignorieren.



Was soll das? Admin okay, aber Moderator? 
Wenn ich Urlaub bekomme, weil ich seinen Hinweis nicht beachte, ist das doch mein Problem..


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was soll das? Admin okay, aber Moderator?
> Wenn ich Urlaub bekomme, weil ich seinen Hinweis nicht beachte, ist das doch mein Problem..



Ja, aber so siehst du wenigstens noch, warum du "Urlaub bekommen"  hast. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, aber so siehst du wenigstens noch, warum du "Urlaub bekommen"  hast. ^^



Schon. Aber den ganzen Rest, der mich auf die Palme bringt, muss ich so gezwungenermaßen auch anschauen..


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der beste Thread ist, aber mir fällt kein besserer ein ... 

Mich nervt gerade, dass seit kurzem immer mehr Leute ein "Gesendet von [Gerät]" ans Ende ihrer Posts packen. 

Ich sehe da keinen Mehrwert drin, und wenn es noch mehr User gibt die das nicht sinnvoll finden, würde ich vorschlagen eine neue Regel aufzunehmen die das unterbindet. 


Es sei denn, man interpretiert es einfach als Spam  ...  dann sollte es vielleicht nochmal explizit als solcher deklariert werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. April 2016)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir versuchen gerade eine Lösung dafür zu finden. Denn unsere alte Lösung dafür ist quasi in Rauch aufgegangen.

Bis dahin wäre ich jedem dankbar diese Option in Tapatalk zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir versuchen gerade eine Lösung dafür zu finden. Denn unsere alte Lösung dafür ist quasi in Rauch aufgegangen.
> 
> Bis dahin wäre ich jedem dankbar diese Option in Tapatalk zu deaktivieren.



Sehr gut.

Aus Interesse, was war die alte Lösung? 

Da das ja offensichtlich als Inhalt des Posts dargestellt ist, wird es vermutlich nicht ganz so leicht das automatisiert zu erkennen.


----------



## DaStash (21. April 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der beste Thread ist, aber mir fällt kein besserer ein ...
> 
> Mich nervt gerade, dass seit kurzem immer mehr Leute ein "Gesendet von [Gerät]" ans Ende ihrer Posts packen.
> 
> ...


Es gibt Fälle in dem das durchaus sinnvoll ist. Bie mir wurde nämlich schon mal ein Beitrag gelöscht weil ich ein riesen quote zitiert hatte. Im Nachhinein konnte ich das dann mit einem MOD klären. Grund war das ich per Handy geantwortet hatte und eine detaillierte Aufschlüsselung zu den einzelnen Positionen bei dem riesen Quote-Post nicht möglich war. Ein verweis auf das verw. Medium in dem Fall hätte die Situation also vorher aufgeklärt. Ansonsten sehe ich auch nicht wirklich ein Problem darin, da stören mich persönlich lange HW Sigs mit unterschiedlichen Schriftschnitten und vor allem Farben viel mehr.  Dennoch können die von mir aus bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bie mir wurde nämlich schon mal ein Beitrag gelöscht weil ich ein riesen quote zitiert hatte.[...]Grund war das ich per Handy geantwortet hatte und eine detaillierte Aufschlüsselung zu den einzelnen Positionen bei dem riesen Quote-Post nicht möglich war. Ein verweis auf das verw. Medium in dem Fall hätte die Situation also vorher aufgeklärt.


Naja, dann liegt das Problem am Handy ...  aber ich finde es trotzdem keine sinnvolle Lösung, immer überall reinzuschreiben mit was für einer Maschine der Post verfasst wurde. 


DaStash schrieb:


> da stören mich persönlich lange HW Sigs mit unterschiedlichen Schriftschnitten und vor allem Farben viel mehr.
> MfG


Falls sich das an mich richtet:  Ich finde es selbst nicht mehr schön,  aber es ist verdammt praktisch.  Man kann einmal schnell durch den Thread scrollen und erkennt sofort seine eigenen Beiträge ...


----------

